# Klettern und Bouldern?



## Merrakon (3. August 2015)

GHIer gibts doch bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen der sich in schwindelerregenden Höhen rumtreibt?

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schuh .. irgendwelche Erfahrungen eurerseits? ..
ich hab bis dato nen FiveTen gehabt, merke aber das er beim bouldern an seine Grenzen kommt


----------



## static (6. August 2015)

Ach ja, das beliebte Thema Kletterschuhe... ;-)
Am besten mal bei kletterschuhtest.wordpress.com/ ein bisschen einlesen. Speziell die Sache mit der Fuß- und Zehenform. Dann den Fuß des Authors mit dem eigenen vergleichen, die Aussagen zur Paßform bei den Schuhtests ansehen, die PDFs mit den Paßform-Empfehlungen überfliegen, überlegen, wie gut der aktuelle Schuh passt und was man am neuen überhaupt anders haben möchte (Downturn, Sohlensteifigkeit, Sohlenmaterial, etc.). Dadurch bleiben je nach Fuß gar nicht mehr so viele Schuhe/ Hersteller über.
Mir passen z.B. Scarpa und LaSportiva üblicherweise am besten.
Ich möchte auch keinen Schuh mehr, der schmerzhaft eng sitzt. Schuhe die einen Halux Valgus begünstigen, fallen für mich bei der Auswahl auch von vornhereien raus. Wenn mich üble Zehen-Schmerzen bei jedem Zug vom Klettern ablenken, hab ich keine Freude mehr dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. August 2015)

Ja, tolles Thema  Da kann man so manche Stammtischrunde mit verbringen... Ich schliess mich da Static an. Schuhe mit extremer Vorspannung kommen mir auch nich mehr ins Haus. Wenn die Pfoten und die Fuess so aua sind das man kaum mehr Spass dran hat isses irgendwie auch doof...

Hab ein Paar sogar schonmal neu besohlen lassen, geht auch wenn er gut sitzt. Ansonsten testen. Keine Kumpel mit denen du mal durchtauschen kannst?


----------



## Simplie (11. August 2015)

Ich gehe seit einem Monat einmal die Woche bouldern. Es macht mir echt unglaublich viel Spaß und ich erhoffe mir eine kleine Verbesserung der Arm- und Oberkörpermuskulatur davon.
Eigene Schuhe habe ich noch keine, werde mir aber, da ich ja nun so oft auch nicht bouldern gehe, wohl mal welche beim Decathlon besorgen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. August 2015)

Klettern im Fels seit über 10 Jahren. Im Eis seit 4 oder so. Beides jedoch mit einer langen Pause wegen einer Schulterverletzung. 

Diese scheint nun aber wieder in Ordnung zu kommen und ich war diese Woche das erste mal seit über 1em Jahr wider mal Klettern bzw Bouldern. Ich hoffe nun das es keinen Rückfall gibt. Nicht so wie vor einem Jahr 

Schuhe mit viel Vorspannung hatte ich für die Halle als ich mich bei franz 6b herumgetrieben habe. Kommen mir aber nicht mehr ins Haus, denn draußen sind sie meist nicht zu gebrauchen (vor allem in Mehrseillängen) und wenn doch ist der Vorteil recht klein im Bereich um 5a bis 6b.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. August 2015)

@Bergaufbremser

Cool das du wieder an der Wand bist.

Nur aus Interesse, und weil ich auch ne kaputte Schulter hab, von was fuer einem Rueckfall sprichst du? Ich werde mir im November die Platten rausnehmen lassen, war aber zwischenzeitlich schon wieder bouldern und klettern. Hatte eher das Gefuehl das es der Schulter gut tut?

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. September 2015)

@GAPHupf82
Von an der Wand sein kann noch keine Rede sein.

Mit Rückfall ist gemeint, dass ich in kurzer Zeit wieder starke Schmerzen bekommen habe. Aber gut, man muss auch sagen, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt Drytoolen war. Das ist für die Schulter schon nochmals härter als normales Klettern.

Gestern war ich nochmals Bouldern. Heute morgen, spürte ich die Schulter bei gewissen Bewegungen ganz leicht. Ist nun aber schon weg. Werde mal dran bleiben.


----------



## morituri (11. September 2015)

Hey ho,

ich mach für meine Schulter nach der Bouldersession immer noch Übungen mit dem Teraband zur Stärkung.

Schaut mal im Kraftsport Thread vorbei da wurde einiges zu Schulterproblemen gesagt und gute Übungen vorgeschlagen. Bsp.


tool schrieb:


> Für Schulterprävention oder -rehabilitation: Diesel Crew. Einfach mal machen, der Effekt ist überwältigend, und da untertreibe ich noch.



Zu Schuhen, geh zu deinem Kletterladen der wahl und teste dorten die Schuhe. In München kannst du bei zwei großen Läden die Schuhe an Mini-Testwänden testen. Ist nicht optimal und du wirst auch nie 3h in den Schuhen sein an diesen Wänden, aber besser wie nichts. Evtl gibt sowas bei dir auch.

Vorspannung bringts schon, aber erst in den oberen Bereichen. Und wenn du dann Mehrseillängen gehen magst, wirst du wahrscheinlich doch lieber bequeme Schuhe den schmerzenden Füßen bevorzugen


----------



## static (16. September 2015)

Ganz aktuell:
*Rückruf von DMM Karabinern*
http://www.bergfreunde.de/basislager/rueckruf-dmm-ruft-gleich-mehrere-karabiner-zurueck/

Recht kritisch (Schnapper schließt evtl. nicht mehr), also besser mal die Seriennummern vergleichen, wenn man Karabiner von DMM im Einsatz hat.


----------



## Rankin' (16. September 2015)

Seit einem Jahr geh ich jetzt wöchentlich mind. 1mal bouldern und, in unregelmäßigen Abständen, auch klettern.

Leider hab ich jetzt n enorm schmerzhaften Tennisellbogen und soll laut Arzt erstmal mind. 4 Wochen pausieren. BOah, könnt ich kotzen!


----------



## morituri (13. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Tennisarm kenn ich.
Viel Dehnen.
Und heute durch zufall drüber gestolpert:

http://www.kletterretter.com/produkte/powerfingers/

Wird auch damit beworben, dass es gegen Tennsiarm hilft.
Werd heute mal schauen und mir den Gripsaver holen, der sollte da auch helfen.
http://www.metoliusclimbing.com/grip_saver_plus.html

Was du noch machen kannst einfach ein Teraband über die geschlossene hand stülpen und dann die Finger gegen das Teraband öffnen.
Das müsste den gleichen Effekt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (13. Oktober 2015)

Jo, die Teile hat ich auch schon auf dem Schirm.
Ich hab echt kein Plan was ich machen soll. 
Jetzt hab ich 4 WOchen Pause gemacht und täglich gedehnt, mind. 10 x 60sek am Tag, eher mehr. Plus Wobenzym und Diclo.
Trotzdem spüre ich noch keinerlei Verbesserung. 

Ich glaub ich mach einfach normal weiter trotz Schmerzen und mach soviel Muskelaufbau für den Ellbogen wie möglich.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (21. Oktober 2015)

Ist ja auch immer eine Sache der Fußform welcher Schuhhersteller passt. Bin Fan von Scarpa, klettere eigentlich meistens eine Instinct S (Slipper sind einfach gut, muss halt richtig passen), sonst noch Instinct VS oder den neuen Vapor V auch toller Schuh.


----------



## morituri (30. Oktober 2015)

morituri schrieb:


> Werd heute mal schauen und mir den Gripsaver holen, der sollte da auch helfen.
> http://www.metoliusclimbing.com/grip_saver_plus.html



Hab mir die Dinger in angeschaut und der Verkäufer hat direkt abgeraten weil die wohl sehr leicht kaputt gehen.
Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden.

Was ich noch gemerkt habe, lange und gut aufwärmen hilft auch.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich benutze für die Finger zum Ausgleich Physio Band. Ist vom Preis her ähnlich (je nach Länge und Stärke) wie die hier verlinkten Produkte, aber vielseitiger einsetzbar.


----------



## Rankin' (2. November 2015)

morituri schrieb:


> Hab mir die Dinger in angeschaut und der Verkäufer hat direkt abgeraten weil die wohl sehr leicht kaputt gehen.
> Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden.
> 
> Was ich noch gemerkt habe, lange und gut aufwärmen hilft auch.


Ja, war auch ein wenig enttäuscht als das Paket ankam. Sieht schon sehr billig aus, das Gummi für die Finger. Und vorallem sehr eng.

Zum Aufwärmen muß ich mich echt mal zwingen. Nehm ich mir immer vor, aber nach der ersten leichten Route ziehts mich dann doch immer zu früh an meine aktuellen Probleme.



GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Ich benutze für die Finger zum Ausgleich Physio Band. Ist vom Preis her ähnlich (je nach Länge und Stärke) wie die hier verlinkten Produkte, aber vielseitiger einsetzbar.


Theraband hab ich auch. Ist auch irgendwie praktischer als ständig dieser kleine Ball.


----------



## Yeti666 (4. November 2015)

Erinnerungen an bessere Zeiten für mich und evtl. ein Geschenk zu was auch immer! Ich werde mir dieses Video zu Weihnachten schenken.
Das Valley ist einer der besten Orte auf diesem Planeten
Wer schon mal dort war wird es verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (4. November 2015)

Selbst war ich noch nicht da. Leider.
Aber das Video sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Yeti666 (5. November 2015)

Da sollte man als Kletterer schon mal hin in seinem Leben, ich hab da auch noch eine Rechnung offen


----------



## bastea82 (5. November 2015)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Da sollte man als Kletterer schon mal hin in seinem Leben, ich hab da auch noch eine Rechnung offen


Habe das auch so geplant 
Falls ich mal jemals das Geld dafür verdiene.

Btw, hat jmd Interesse an ein Paar Kletterschuhen?
Rock Pillars Rebel QC in Grösse 42,5, neu und unbenutzt. 50€, Versand inkl.


----------



## Rankin' (6. November 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Habe das auch so geplant
> Falls ich mal jemals das Geld dafür verdiene.
> 
> Btw, hat jmd Interesse an ein Paar Kletterschuhen?
> Rock Pillars Rebel QC in Grösse 42,5, neu und unbenutzt. 50€, Versand inkl.



Jo, ich hier!
Die interessieren mich schon länger.


----------



## morituri (6. November 2015)

Hehe naja ich bin eher nur beim Bouldern.
Werd diesen Dez an die West Küste eiern. Aber mein Kumpel klettern kein Stück, also wirds wohl nichts. Außerdem ist dann auch Winter und evtl kommt man aufgrund von Schnee nicht ins Valley, man muss doch da über son Pass rüber... :-(


----------



## morituri (6. November 2015)

achja bzw. Tennisarm
Hab gemerkt, wenn ich lang aufwärm, mit Klimmzügen und Liegestütze hab ich keine Schmerzen.
Hab früher auch nur Traversen gemacht und immer wieder schmerzen gehabt, jetzt hab ich umgestellt auf Teraband, Liegestützen, Klimmzüge und leichte Traversen. Das klappt richtig gut.


----------



## bastea82 (8. November 2015)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Jo, ich hier!
> Die interessieren mich schon länger.


Sorry, habs erst jetzt gelesen 
Wenn du sie willst sag Bescheid. Einzelheiten gern per PN.
Gruss Basti


----------



## Bergaufbremser (18. November 2015)

Wer nimmt sonst noch gern die Eisgeräte in die Hand?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2015)

Eispickeln im Boulderraum
Es gibt 2 Gründe warum ich dem Winter was abgewinnen kann:
Das Fatbike kann im Schnee spielen
In den Allgäuern/Tannheimern gibt's n paar relativ leichte/geneigte Eisziele zum Klettern.
Mhm da fällt mir no was ein eig 3 Gründeie Oma schmeißt die Sauna wieder öfters an
Sonst bin ich mehr am Fels zu finden(weniger Alpin).


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. November 2015)

Dieser Boulderraum gehört einem Bergführer den ich kenne und daher Zutritt habe. Der ist nur fürs Drytooling. Die Griffe dort drin sind alle alt und haben zum normalen Bouldern ausgedient. Er hat den Raum vor Jahren eingerichtet als er noch auf Wettkampfniveau kletterte. 
Nicht das er heute nicht gut wäre, nein ganz im Gegenteil der Typ ist nach wie vor eine brutale Maschine. 

Das ganze dient halt dem Training für die Pickelsaison im Eis nebst dem das es mir mehr Spass macht als normales Indoorklettern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. November 2015)

OK bin schon davon ausgegangen das es sich um was Privates handelt.
Das Indoor Klettern ist au net meine Lieblingssportart,aber mittlerweile kann ich mich ganz gut damit anfreunden.Allemal besser als sich den Ars...bei Temperaturen unter 5Crad abzufrieren...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. November 2015)

Hehehe Ich war jahrelang Indoor Aktiv als Training für Klettern draußen. Aber seit einiger Zeit sind die Hallen bei uns unverschämt teuer und noch dazu völlig überfüllt. Darauf habe ich einfach 0 Bock. 
Eisklettern mag man oder eben nicht. Auch wenn es je nach Temperatur schon eher grenzwertig sein kann.  
Was ich aber nicht verstehe sind diejenigen welche bei -5° normal Felsklettern gehen.


----------



## bastea82 (19. November 2015)

Eisklettern ist leider auch eine teure Materialschlacht. Zum ausprobieren ist es mir dann leider zu teuer.
Nicht weit von meinem Wohnort hat vor einem Jahr ne Boulderhalle eröffnet, seitdem bin ich nicht mehr so oft am Seil.
Hat halt auch den Vorteil dass man keinen zweiten zum sichern braucht


----------



## Yeti666 (19. November 2015)

Warum bei Winterbegehungen sind doch -5° noch gemütlich. Manche Boulder sind auch nur bei tiefen Temperaturen möglich! Ich mags aber auch lieber mit T-Shirt und kurzen Hosen...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. November 2015)

@bastea82 

Es ist eine abartige Materialschlacht. Aber nach einem Kurs welchen ich gemacht habe weil ich einfach mal ins Eis wollte, war ich infiziert. 
2 Wochen später hatte ich Eisgeräte, Steigeisen und eine Ladung Schrauben (6stk) am Start. Der Rest war so zu sagen vom Hochtouren, Sportklettern und Schneeschuhtouren so oder so schon im Haus. Ich habe damals darauf spekuliert, dass ein Kletterpartner die andere Hälfte der Schrauben mitbringt, da mit ein ganzes Set einfach zu teuer war. So ist es dann auch gekommen. Viele haben zu beginn "nur" eine Unvollständige Ausrüstung. 


@Yeti666 

Sportklettern bei unter 8° finde ich nicht wirklich toll. Ich habe das auch schon gemacht, aber warm geworden bin ich damit nie. Vielleicht muss man um das geil zu finden einfach besser Klettern als 6a?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. November 2015)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe sind diejenigen welche bei -5° normal Felsklettern gehen.[/QUOTE]
Soll der Grip ganz gut sein hab ich mir sagen lassen
Zum Eisklettern hab ich au nur das notwendigste sind eh nur 2-3mal pro Saison im Eis.Und teils au im Toprope.Konnte natürlich au einiges übernehmen vom Klettern usw
Mei was heißt teure Materialschlacht allemal billiger als n Fully für 3000-5000Euro...gut darüber lässt sich wohl streiten!!
Hab mir die Tage erst ne sogenannte Climbing Card gekauft:Heißt ich zahl jetzt pro Eintritt nur 5Euro.Egal ob Klettern oder Bouldern.Leider sind bei mir die Hallen allesamt ca 40Km entfernt.Hätte es was in der Nähe würde ich evtl öfters mal alleine am frühen Nachmittag Bouldern gehen.Die Arbeit lässt es ja zu.


----------



## bastea82 (19. November 2015)

Die örtliche Boulderhalle ist zum Zweitwohnsitz verkommen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. November 2015)

Ich seh schon muss doch Omas Keller zum Boulderraum ausbauen...Bei mir fehlt einfach der Platz.So geduldig meine Bessere Hälfte ist,aber das würde wohl Ärger bedeuten.
Da würden einige zum Trainieren kommen.Die Sauna steht ja au im Keller.Und Oma hat immer nen selbstgemachten Schlehenschnaps...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. November 2015)

@Bindsteinracer 

Der Raum auf meinem Foto ist über einem Schweinestall  Aber man riecht in irgendwie nicht, warum auch immer. Oder sagen wir mal zum Glück.

Eine komplette Eiskletterausrüstung kommt locker auf 2000.- wenn schon eine solide Sportkletterausrüstung vorhanden ist. Wenn aber noch Kleider, exen, Seil etc dazu kommt, dann bist auch Preis für ein Fully. Nur kannst das Zeugs gerade mal 3 Monate im Jahr benützen. 

Bei uns kostet Indoorklettern je nach Halle zwischen 25-36 Chf. Jahresabos entsprechen schnell mal über 1000 Chf. 


So ich muss jetzt gleich los zum Drytoolen. Aber Outdoor an einem Boulderblock aus Beton der in der kalten Jahreszeit dafür freigegeben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. November 2015)

Wenn de da zu oft pickelst ist es aber bald kein Boulderblock mehr...
Waren heute in ner Halle DAV.Gott Lob war ich dort schon länger nimmer.Routen die schon bis zu 12Mon net umgeschraubt wurden.Wo gibt's denn so was.Rede hier net von 1-2Routen.Sondern von kompletten Wandbereichen!!!
Nächstes Mal wieder in die Stammhalle.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (25. November 2015)

Da machen meine Geräte sicher vorher schlapp.




 

Mann ich war erst gerade gestern und könnt schon wieder


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. November 2015)

Und da macht keiner Streß!?
Stell mir des scho komisch vor an so nem Ort,sieht nach ner Schule oder so aus!?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. November 2015)

Das teil gehört dem Sportverein der ETH/Uni Zürich und ist im Winter fürs Drytooling umgebaut. Ich bin da an sich immer alleine. 
In all den Jahren wo ich das Teil nun nutze, habe ich gerade mal 1 Person dort angetroffen. 
Es gibt aber vom Verein aus Drytooling-Kurse für Studis.

Die Gebäude rings um sind Turnhallen und Fitness. Es hat dort auch noch eine Tartanbahn etc. Alles nur für die verwöhnten Studis. 
Aber die Frau welche für den Block zuständig ist, hat mir mal gesagt es sei ok das ich als nicht Studi dort trainiere.


----------



## Yeti666 (27. November 2015)

Du kannst ja mal im Winter die Feuerwehr rufen, ordentlich Wasser drüber und fertich ist die Eiskletterei


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. November 2015)

Ah ok echt cool,das es so was bei euch gibt.Muss nächste Woche au mal wieder in die Boulderhalle Arme aufblasen.
Mal schauen wann es bei uns richtige Eiskletterbedingungen gibt.Dann kann ich die neuen Äxte einweihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (30. November 2015)

Seid ihr auch am Campus Board und Steckbrett unterwegs? Was sind eure Lieblingsübungen bzw was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. November 2015)

Ne eig so gut wie gar net.Bouldern meist wenn sonst keiner Zeit hat,oder ich aufs Richtige Klettern keine Lust hab.Da kann ich au mal die Kids mitnehmen,und die haben au ihren Spaß.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Dezember 2015)

Was für neue Geräte hast dir denn gegönnt? 
Bei uns hat es schon Eis.  Nächsten Montag habe ich frei, da gehe ich Eisklettern. Das erste mal seit 2 Jahren. Hatte eine Schulterverletzung, daher die lange Pause. Bin ja gespannt wie gut ich zurecht komme. Eine MSL im WI 3-4 ist natürlich für den wieder einstieg nicht Optimal, aber das wird schon gehen. 

Gestern war ich noch Indoor mit zwei Pros am Toolen. Da fühlt man sich immer gleich auf die Plätze verweisen wenn man denen zuschaut. 



Campus Board o.ä. habe ich nicht. Hätte ich aber gerne muss ich zugeben. Denn meine Klimmzugstange im Türrahmen ist nicht so das wahre.


----------



## Rankin' (4. Dezember 2015)

morituri schrieb:


> Wird auch damit beworben, dass es gegen Tennsiarm hilft.
> Werd heute mal schauen und mir den Gripsaver holen, der sollte da auch helfen.
> http://www.metoliusclimbing.com/grip_saver_plus.html


So, mittlerweile hat sich der Ellbogen wirklich gebessert. Hab zwar immernoch Schmerzen, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so stark.
Denke der Ball hat sich gelohnt, das dehnen sowieso.



morituri schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch am Campus Board und Steckbrett unterwegs? Was sind eure Lieblingsübungen bzw was könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ich hab dieses Teil daheim überm Türrahmen:
http://entre-prises.de/store/hangtime.html





Mache aber wirklich nur Hängeübungen, und ganz wenig Klimmzüge.
Seit ungefähr 4 Wochen. Fingerkraft hat merklich zugenommen und für den Ellbogen tut mir das auch gut.
Kann ich echt empfehlen. Allerdings sind die 100€ echt zu teuer. Hab das irgendwo für 60€ bekommen.


----------



## morituri (11. Dezember 2015)

Rankin' schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile hat sich der Ellbogen wirklich gebessert. Hab zwar immernoch Schmerzen, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so stark.
> Denke der Ball hat sich gelohnt, das dehnen sowieso.


Ok das klingt gut 




Rankin' schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses Teil daheim überm Türrahmen:
> http://entre-prises.de/store/hangtime.html
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ist das Ding aus Plastik? Ich bin eher ein Holz Fingerbrettfan.
Aber solangs was bringt ists ja egal 

Ich hab daheim nichts mehr. Nachdem ich 3-4x die Woche geh, wollt ich nicht auch noch daheim was machen. ;-)


----------



## bastea82 (11. Dezember 2015)

Jupp, ist aus demselben Material wie die Klettergriffe. So ein Ding hängt bei uns auch in der Halle.
Ich würde auch Bretter aus Holz vorziehen, schont die ohnehin meist recht angegriffene Haut mehr als die rauen Bretter.


----------



## Rankin' (11. Dezember 2015)

Jo, das Teil ist schon ziemlich rau.
Irgendwann muß ich mal auf Holz umsteigen, war mir aber n Stück zu teuer fürn Anfang.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. Dezember 2015)

Hier drin war doch mal die Rede von Griffkraftsteigerung. 
Nun ja das hier ist mein Instrument dafür. 



 
Hat das Prdäikat Hässlich verdient im Gebraucht. Pump ist garantiert


----------



## Rankin' (11. Dezember 2015)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Hier drin war doch mal die Rede von Griffkraftsteigerung.
> Nun ja das hier ist mein Instrument dafür.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 443615
> Hat das Prdäikat Hässlich verdient im Gebraucht. Pump ist garantiert


So'n Teil hab ich mir auch vor Jahren schon gebaut, noch vorm bouldern. Fürs Downhillfahren. Aber Hantelscheibe anstatt Kettlebell.
Spottbillig und super wirksam.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Dezember 2015)

@Rankin' 
Wie hast du es angewendet? Ich meine mehr auf Maximale Kraft oder hast auf Wiederholungen gemacht? 
Diese Frage stelle ich mir nämlich zu Zeit. Denn einerseits möchte ich mehr Handkraft damit ich z.B besser ne Fig4 machen kann, andererseits brauche ich auch mehr Ausdauer in den Armen.
Nun frage ich mich was effektiver ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab eigtl. nur Wiederhoöungen gemacht, also nie das Gewicht erhöht.
Vom Boden aufrollen, langsam runter, wieder hoch.
Danach dann in die andere Richtung.

Aber seit das mit meinem Ellbogen war hab ich nimmer damit trainiert.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Dezember 2015)

Zufällig einer ausm Ulmer Raum hier unterwegs!?Mit dem man mal die ein oder andere Stunde an der Wand verbringen kann!?


----------



## bastea82 (17. Dezember 2015)

Nope, Sauerland.


----------



## Rankin' (17. Dezember 2015)

Leider nein, Rheinhessen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. Dezember 2015)

Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## Coco89 (22. Dezember 2015)

oh ich wollte Bouldern immer mal ausprobieren, weil ich gehört habe, dass das so toll sein soll, kam aber irgendwie nie dazu. macht das echt so viel spaß ?


----------



## Thebike69 (22. Dezember 2015)

Coco89 schrieb:


> oh ich wollte Bouldern immer mal ausprobieren, weil ich gehört habe, dass das so toll sein soll, kam aber irgendwie nie dazu. macht das echt so viel spaß ?


Bouldern ist schon ne tolle Sache. 
Einfach mal probieren


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja es macht Spaß fühl mich jedesmal wie ein Kleines Kind........


----------



## nahetalmoves (22. Dezember 2015)

Bouldern kann ich nur empfehlen!! Mache das schon seit Ca. 5 Jahren. Man findet immer wieder neue Herausforderungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rankin' (22. Dezember 2015)

Coco89 schrieb:


> oh ich wollte Bouldern immer mal ausprobieren, weil ich gehört habe, dass das so toll sein soll, kam aber irgendwie nie dazu. macht das echt so viel spaß ?


Das schöne am bouldern ist das man relativ schnell ein schönes Erfolgserlebnis haben kann. Und eigtl hat doch in der Kindheit auch jeder gerne gekraxelt. Ich glaube das ist ganz natürlich für fast alle Menschen und geht nur irgendwann leider vergessen.
Dazu ist es dann noch ein perfektes Ganzkörpertraining.


----------



## nahetalmoves (22. Dezember 2015)

Geh einfach mal in eine Boulderhalle, dort kannst du dir für kleines Geld ein paar Schuhe leihen und direkt durchstarten. Dort findest du auch sehr schnell Anschluss.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Hier drin war doch mal die Rede von Griffkraftsteigerung.
> Nun ja das hier ist mein Instrument dafür.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 443615
> Hat das Prdäikat Hässlich verdient im Gebraucht. Pump ist garantiert



Wie trainierst du mit dem Gerät genau?


----------



## nahetalmoves (5. Januar 2016)

Den Holzstab im Obergriff mit beiden Händen festhalten und das daran befestigte Gewicht langsam aufrollen 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Januar 2016)

OK und welche Kraft wird hier genau traniert kann mir das jetzt irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen.

Muss das einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Januar 2016)

@Sam_Fischer 

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Endwerder im Ober oder im Untergriff die Stange halten und dann aufrollen. 
Das ganze kann nun aber entweder mit viel Gewicht gemacht werden. Dabei sind die Arme unten, die Stange somit auf etwa Hüfthöhe. 
Variante zwei ist das ganze mit wenig Gewicht und dann die Arme parallel zu Boden weg vom Körper halten und aufwickeln.
Das ist fast die hässlichere der beiden Möglichkeiten. 

Versuchs einfach mal, wirst schon sehen wies wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2016)

Bouldern ist schon ne feine Sache ... man sollte sich aber auch damit beschäftigen, was man tut, wenn man die Route nicht schafft. Der Ausstieg aus der Wand sollte hier und da geübt werden.
Wichtig ist vor allem richtiges Aufwärmen und das rechtzeitige Aufhören ... alles was die Muskulatur nicht mehr schaffen kann, geht sonst zu Lasten der Sehnen und Bänder. Ein Riss oder Überreizung dauert immer sehr lange.

Ansonsten Rantasten und Probieren ... ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn die ersten Erfolge kommen ... dann


----------



## static (12. Januar 2016)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Wenn was weh tut, bloß nicht weitermachen!
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr an Mittel- und Ringfinger die Bänder überlastet, weil ich trotz leichter Schmerzen unbedingt noch die Route schaffen wollte. Hat mir dann ein halbes Jahr Ausfall eingebracht...


----------



## morituri (14. Januar 2016)

Gott seit ihr diszipliniert ^^
Ich hab meist trotz Schmerzen weiter gemacht, dann halt wieder große oder Griffe die nicht weh tun.


----------



## bastea82 (14. Januar 2016)

Bei aufkommenden Schmerzen zurückschalten!
Gerade beim bouldern baut man schnell Kraft auf, aber der Sehen Apparat kommt nicht schnell genug nach. Als Folge sind dann oft Verletzungen und Ausfälle der Grund. 
Hier in der Heimat hat vergangenes Jahr eine Halle eröffnet, mittlerweile häufen sich Verletzungen, meiner Meinung nach bei Leuten, die zu schnell zu gut geworden sind.
Also einfach ein wenig aufpassen und es auch mal locker angehen lassen. Dann hat man am längsten Spass


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Januar 2016)

Ja ja trotz Schmerzen immer weiter,hab ich früher au gemacht.3 Ibus rein und los gings...
Mach ich jetzt nimmer,werd wohl alt
Mittlerweile muss ich meinem Körper einfach die notwendige Zeit geben sich zu erholen/gesund zu werden.


----------



## Makke (14. Januar 2016)

nee ... alt werden wir nicht, nur macht sich ab und an etwas Vernunft breit ...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Januar 2016)

nee ... alt werden wir nicht, nur macht sich ab und an etwas Vernunft breit ... [/QUOTE]
da sagt meine Frau was anderes....!!!


----------



## morituri (18. Januar 2016)

Naja wenn ich Ibus brauchen würd, würd ich wohl nicht mehr gehen sondern pausieren oder den Onkel Doc besuchen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Januar 2016)

Aber dann kann ich ja nicht Klettern


----------



## bastea82 (18. Januar 2016)

Doch. Benutzt du halt einfach mehr die anderen funktionierenden Gliedmaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2016)

dann geht man einfach in die Kletterhalle und trinkt sich ein Bier, dabei schaut man den anderen zu und entspannt etwas ...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Januar 2016)

Naja wenn ich Ibus brauchen würd, würd ich wohl nicht mehr gehen sondern pausieren oder den Onkel Doc besuchen
Na das hab ich mit 20Jahren gemacht,jung und dumm wie ich war.
Nachdem ich jetzt n Alter Sack bin mach ich das natürlich au nimmer.
Und heut Abend geht's Klettern mit Papa Manne freu freu....


----------



## hellmono (22. Januar 2016)

Abo


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Januar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Abo


Du kannst mir auch auf Facebook folgen


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Januar 2016)

Bouldern ist schon gut. War leider 3 Monate nicht, weil immer etwas dazwischen gekommen ist. Ist halt super Kraftaufbau für den ganzen Körper und bringt mir auch was fürs Urbanfreeclimbing..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2016)

Urbanfree Climbing das heißt du Boulderst an Brücken,Unterführungen,Schlossmauern und dergleichen!?Schauen die Leute da net blöd...


----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Januar 2016)

Brücken, Häuser, Funkmasten... Alles was schön aussieht und Spaß macht. Aber wegen der Aussetzung der Höhe nur dort, wo es wirklich sichere Griffe hat, die man nicht failen kann. Da fahren schon ab und an die Cops vor..


----------



## nollak (23. Januar 2016)

Ich meld mich auch mal hier. Bin vor ne paar Monaten auch wieder mitm Klettern angefangen. Mittlerweile auch mal meine 7Jahre alten Treter abgeholt und direkt mal ne Seil fürn Vorstieg gekauft.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2016)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 455986 Brücken, Häuser, Funkmasten... Alles was schön aussieht und Spaß macht. Aber wegen der Aussetzung der Höhe nur dort, wo es wirklich sichere Griffe hat, die man nicht failen kann. Da fahren schon ab und an die Cops vor..


Gibt's bei euch keine Felsen oder ne Boulderhalle!?Könnte mich damit ehrlich gesagt net anfreunden...
Was sagen die Jungs der Regierung dann!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (23. Januar 2016)

Klar gibts ne Boulderhalle, aber vielleicht macht mir das ja Spaß. Wenn ich an Felsen komme, steht solo freeclimbing auf dem Program.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin dann lieber am Fels unterwegs:Trifft immer wieder nette Leute


----------



## bronks (25. Januar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Also ich bin dann lieber am Fels unterwegs:Trifft immer wieder nette Leute


Oh mit Bikini bzw. Badehose!  Das ist sicher das ganz trendige DeepWaterSoloing?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Oh mit Bikini bzw. Badehose!  Das ist sicher das ganz trendige DeepWaterSoloing?


Ich seh kein Wasser....
Im Allgäu scheints da aber was zu geben ist aber gut 12m hoch,wenn ich es no richtig weiß!!!


----------



## nollak (25. Januar 2016)

Wasser is bestimmt im Planschbecken unter der Dame.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2016)

Also was ihr alles seht,ich hab nur für was anderes Augen...
Zeit das es Frühjahr wird bzw draussen trocken.Gestern in der Boulderhalle wars scho recht voll.Da ist mir die Ruhe am Fels lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (25. Januar 2016)

Gestern morgen in der Kletterhalle auch, da wir aber nen ganzen Tag da waren haben wir eh bissl langsamer gemacht und gg mittag wurds dann auch endlich leerer.
Außerdem sind endlich meine neuen Schuhe ne bissl geweitet und man könnte fast von bequem sprechen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Januar 2016)

neue Schuhe werd ich im Frühjahr au brauchen.Sind aber Ende April eh in Arco.Mal schauen evtl hole ich mir mal wieder einen Schnürrer


----------



## nollak (26. Januar 2016)

Bin halt immer meine Klettschuhe geklettert und hab mich jetzt vom Kumpel zu Schnürern überreden lassen. Am Anfang wars ne bissl nervig aber die Minute anziehen macht jetzt nicht den Unterscheid, dafür ist die Passform aber echt überragend.


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2016)

bin lange Schnürer geklettert ... möchte das persönlich nicht mehr. Aber das ist wie mit so vielen Dingen ... das ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und vorallem der Fußform.


----------



## nollak (26. Januar 2016)

Joa, muss sagen das meine Klettschuhe halt auch extrem ausgelatscht waren. Heisst ich musste die so fest ziehen das die kleinen Metallbügel die den Klett umlenken in den Fuß gedrückt haben.

Bin nur aufs Bouldern mit den Schuhen gespannt, normalerweise ziehe ich da meine Schuhe dauernd aus.


----------



## morituri (26. Januar 2016)

Wo fahrt ihr hin wenn ihr draußen bouldern geht?

Werd diese Jahr auf alle Fälle öfters rausgehen. 

Und bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich mir einen Schnürrer hole. Die Solutions sind für Reibungstreten einfach verdammt unbequem 
Aber mal schauen und auch mal testen was es da so gibt. Brauch auf alle Fälle was mit gscheider Ferse für Hooks.


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2016)

wir haben hier im Ruhrtal ein paar kleine Sachen ansonsten Belgien/Frankreich ...


----------



## nollak (26. Januar 2016)

Woltlte mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr in der Pfalz oder Odenwald mal draußen bouldern werde. Denke allerdings das ich eher die Wochenden in den selben Regionen zum biken nutzen werde


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2016)

morituri schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr hin wenn ihr draußen bouldern geht?
> 
> Hauptsächlich ins Allgäu,das kann ich meist immer prima als Familien Ausflug verbinden.Oder au mal s MTB mitnehmen und an nen Badesee strampeln.
> 
> Die Felsen auf der Ostalb wo ich wohne  sind wohl eher von Regionaler Bedeutung.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Januar 2016)

Ey wo ist meine Antwort!?
Also wenn dann meist ins Allgäu,prima für mich erreichbar.Au immer gut um es mit nem Familienausflug zu verbinden.Oder s Mtb mitnehmen und anschließend nen Badesee besuchen.
Die Felsen auf der Ostalb wo ich wohne sind wohl eher von Regionaler Bedeutung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (27. Januar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Woltlte mal schauen ob ich dieses Jahr in der Pfalz oder Odenwald mal draußen bouldern werde. Denke allerdings das ich eher die Wochenden in den selben Regionen zum biken nutzen werde


Das hat sich bei mir iwie krass geändert. Seit ich Boulder ist MTB eher Ausgleichssport geworden.


----------



## nollak (27. Januar 2016)

morituri schrieb:


> Das hat sich bei mir iwie krass geändert. Seit ich Boulder ist MTB eher Ausgleichssport geworden.



Wenns ichs von der zeitlichen Verteilung momentan betrachte bin ich auch eher Kraftsportler der am Wochenende bisschen klettert und Rad fährt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Januar 2016)

Schwierig für meine Bergmarathons aufm Renner ist weniger Masse gut.Zum Klettern ist Saft natürlich von Vorteil.Solang ich mein akt Gewicht von 75 +- halten kann passt das schon.Zum MTB brauchs natürlich au dicke Schenkel für meine langen (Hobby)Marathons.


----------



## nollak (28. Januar 2016)

Jo in dem Bereich bewege ich mich auch so in etwas (grad noch +2,5kg) hatte aber auch deutlich mehr wo ich mal mit dem klettern angefangen bin, da merkt man dann schon nen Unterschied


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

macht von euch eigentlich jemand bei der Boulder Bundesliga dieses Jahr mit?

Gruß


----------



## morituri (28. Januar 2016)

Nope dafür bin ich viel zu schlecht. Häng aktuell bei na 7a. Dafür musst ja minimum ne 8 ziehen.

Ich geh aktuell 3-4x die Woche Bouldern und wenns hoch kommt alle paar Wochen mal Biken 
Bin dann noch eher zum Läufer geworden. .... erschreckend das hätte ich nie von mir gedacht ....


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2016)

Nein ... ich klettere nur aus dem reinen freizeitsportlichen Grund. Wenn ich Wettkämpfe besuche, dann nur um zu sehen, wie schlecht ich wirklich bin ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Januar 2016)

morituri schrieb:


> Nope dafür bin ich viel zu schlecht. Häng aktuell bei na 7a. Dafür musst ja minimum ne 8 ziehen.
> 
> Ich geh aktuell 3-4x die Woche Bouldern und wenns hoch kommt alle paar Wochen mal Biken
> Bin dann noch eher zum Läufer geworden. .... erschreckend das hätte ich nie von mir gedacht ....



Naja man kann ja bei den Amateuren mitmachen. Ich glaube nicht, das man da unbedingt eine 8 ziehen können muss.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Januar 2016)

Ne Wettkämpfe nur aufm Bike.Klettern,Bouldern just for Fun.Bzw au um Kraft /Fitness spielerisch zu verbesssern.Besser als irgendwo im Studio pumpen zu gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (5. Februar 2016)

!ACHTUNG!
Riesen Rückruf bei Black Diamond.

http://www.bergfreunde.de/basislager/grosser-rueckruf-black-diamond-karabiner-und-schlingen/

Karabiner:
http://warranty.bdel.com/CarabinerRecall/Landing
Schlingen:
http://warranty.bdel.com/RunnerRecall/Landing

Überprüft euer Zeug!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Februar 2016)

Und überprüft eure Sicherungsgeräte!!Hab am Mittwoch nen unschönen Grounder aus knapp 8m Höhe hingelegt.Bei ner 8er Route mitm Fuß abgerutscht.Bevor ich mich versah lag ich schon aufm Boden.Grigri als Sicherungsgerät und der Kollege hat ordentlich verbrannte Hände....


----------



## static (5. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und überprüft eure Sicherungsgeräte!!Hab am Mittwoch nen unschönen Grounder aus knapp 8m Höhe hingelegt.Bei ner 8er Route mitm Fuß abgerutscht.Bevor ich mich versah lag ich schon aufm Boden.Grigri als Sicherungsgerät und der Kollege hat ordentlich verbrannte Hände....


Das mit durchgegehenden GriGris hört man leider nicht zum ersten mal...
http://www.frankenjura.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2560&sid=d6e751f47e2b5132946c13e8ffad1f3a


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Februar 2016)

Na super..... mag die Dinger eh net,aber da hat wohl jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2016)

der GriGri hat nicht den besten Ruf ... mag das ding nicht wirklich und in einigen Hallen sind die eh verboten.
Sicherungsgeräte sollten so weit wie möglich einen Blick auf den Seilverlauf bieten, damit man sehen kann, ob alles i.O. ist.

@*Bindsteinracer* ... hoffe nix weiter passiert*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/bindsteinracer.235113/*


----------



## nollak (5. Februar 2016)

Ok das mit den GriGris ist mir neu. Hoffe dir gehts gut und es ist dabei nix passiert.

Nutze da eh mein altes Reverso oder den Smart meiner Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (5. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und überprüft eure Sicherungsgeräte!!Hab am Mittwoch nen unschönen Grounder aus knapp 8m Höhe hingelegt.Bei ner 8er Route mitm Fuß abgerutscht.Bevor ich mich versah lag ich schon aufm Boden.Grigri als Sicherungsgerät und der Kollege hat ordentlich verbrannte Hände....


Fuck hoffe alles Heil bei dir....


----------



## bastea82 (5. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und überprüft eure Sicherungsgeräte!!Hab am Mittwoch nen unschönen Grounder aus knapp 8m Höhe hingelegt.Bei ner 8er Route mitm Fuß abgerutscht.Bevor ich mich versah lag ich schon aufm Boden.Grigri als Sicherungsgerät und der Kollege hat ordentlich verbrannte Hände....


Vorstieg oder Toprope?

Zum Vorstiegssichern halte ich die Dinger für nicht geeignet, da sie gegen den natürlichen Reflex 'festhalten' ja zum blockieren das Kommando 'loslassen' brauchen. Wenn man dann in Panik/Schrecksekunde den Hebel und das Seil festklammert, passiert genau sowas. Grounder und verbrannte Hände vom Sichernden.
Alle Unfälle die ich bisher mit den Dingern erleben musste basierten auf reinem menschlichen Versagen, daher hab ich meins auch nichtmehr im Gebrauch. Eine Gefahrenquelle weniger 

Empfehlen kann ich Pit Schubert, Sicherheit und Risiko in Fels und Eis oder wie die Reihe gleich hieß.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Februar 2016)

Vorstieg natürlich.Selber sichere ich wiederum mit Tube,welches jedoch laut DAV in einigen Hallen nicht erlaubt ist.Verrückte Welt.Komischerweise ist mir ausser nem riesigen Schrecken Gottlob rein gar nichts passiert.Aufgrund der Höhe hätte ich mir au Problemlos nen Fuß,Oberschenkelhalsbruch oder sonstiges zuziehen können.Hab eh empfindliche Füße bin früher Jahrelang Skateboard gefahren,da hab ich schon schön ausgeleierte Bänder von früher.Hab normalerweise au glei nen Dicken Fuß wenn i mal Blöd umknick....
Heut Abend bin ich wieder in der Halle.Mit nem anderen Bekannten,Tube Freund:Mal schauen ob der Kopf mitspielt irgendwie bin ich scho a wenig entsetzt.Wenn der Scheiß im Sommer am Fels passiert wäre,gar net auszudenken was hätte alles passieren können.....30m freier Flug!!!!
Mein Bekannter ist au verunsichert,und au der Leidtragende mit seinen Verletzungen.Da müss mer wohl no mal a Wörtle schwätzen.Böse bin ich ihm net,aber Scheiß Gefühl.............


----------



## bastea82 (5. Februar 2016)

Kann ich verstehen, man legt ja sein Leben in die Hände des Sichernden. Schwein gehabt!

Ich hab damals im Winter oft in der Halle mit Grigri gesichert, habe mich dann aber im Sommer am Fels selbst dabei erwischt, wie ich nachlässig mit dem Tube gesichert habe. Ich hatte zwei Male die Hand vom Bremsseil genommen , im Fall der Fälle wäre das vermutlich final geendet. Ich habe daraus die Konsequenz für mich gezogen und sichere jetzt nur noch mit Tuben, in meinem Fall Reverso. Der Mensch ist nun mal ein Gewohnheitstier und ich würde mir einen derartigen Fehler nicht verzeihen können wenn etwas passiert. Man muss halt die Vor- und besonders Nachteile und Gefahren seiner Ausrüstung genau kennen. Die Lehrmeinungen vom DAV ändern sich ja auch immer mal wieder.


----------



## nollak (5. Februar 2016)

Da haste dann aber echt Schwein gehabt.

Ich hab dem GriGri eh immer eher skeptisch gegenübergestanden. In der Halle in Andernach ist der GriGri das Standardsicherungsgerät, das hängt dort überall an den Seilen und man muss sich nur einhängen. Fand das eine mal dort klettern schon arg komisch weil ich die Sicherungsgeräte nicht kannte und auch deren Zustand nicht.

Das du da jetzt erstmal vorsichtig bist kann ich aber auch zu gut verstehen.


----------



## bastea82 (5. Februar 2016)

In der Bronx Rock in Köln gibts garkeine Sicherungsgeräte. Da hängt das Seil oben in so ner speziellen Umlenkung, der Sichernde hat unten nur das Seilende in der Hand. DAS war bisher das unangenehmste Gefühl, sowohl beim klettern als auch beim sichern.


----------



## static (5. Februar 2016)

Mir ist im Herbst mein Kletterpartner beinahe abgestürzt. Überlebenschancen bei Bodenkontakt hätte ich als gering eingeschätzt...
Ich hab den Vorstieg mit Tube gesichert und er ist genau im Moment des Seilausgebens gestürzt. Ich weiß bis heute nicht wie es passieren konnte, aber ich hab das Seil aus der Bremshand verloren. Ich achte immer sehr auf ein korrektes Tunneln der Hand am Seil und war in der Situation auch voll konzentriert, trotzdem ist es passiert.

Mittlerweile verzichten wir fast komplett auf den Tube und haben ihn durch einen Salewa Ergo ersetzt. Ich bin ziemlich überzeugt vom dem Teil. Im Prinzip wie ein Smart aber mit mehr Reserve, was schwerere Stürze in Kombination mit fehlender Bremshand betrifft. Funktioniert auch beim Vorstieg sehr schön (da hatten wir mit anderen Geräten immer wieder Probleme und haben doch lieber wieder den Tube genommen...).


----------



## nollak (5. Februar 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> In der Bronx Rock in Köln gibts garkeine Sicherungsgeräte. Da hängt das Seil oben in so ner speziellen Umlenkung, der Sichernde hat unten nur das Seilende in der Hand. DAS war bisher das unangenehmste Gefühl, sowohl beim klettern als auch beim sichern.



Ich glaub so isses in jeder Kletterhalle mit Toprope  Mir war das da halt in Andernach aufgefallen. 

Mittlerweile klettere ich fast nur noch Vorstieg in der Halle. Bin aber auch froh das ich mit meinen normalen Kletterpartnern immer mitm Smart gesichert werde. Den Salewa Ergo schaue ich mir aber auch mal an.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und überprüft eure Sicherungsgeräte!!Hab am Mittwoch nen unschönen Grounder aus knapp 8m Höhe hingelegt.Bei ner 8er Route mitm Fuß abgerutscht.Bevor ich mich versah lag ich schon aufm Boden.Grigri als Sicherungsgerät und der Kollege hat ordentlich verbrannte Hände....



Das hat ja dann nichts mit dem Grigri zu tun und ist wie in den meisten Fällen auf menschliches Versagen zurück zuführen. Das kann aber mit jedem Sicherungsgerät passieren. Wenn ich mir das bunte Treiben in den Hallen so anschauen wundert es mich dass nicht noch mehr Unfälle passieren bei dem ganzen Blabla und den Poserhelden!
Noch schlimmer wird es wenn die Helden dann am Fels in der freien Natur unterwegs sind...ich wechsle dann meist den Fels weil es sehr unschön ist schreiende und blutende Superhelden ins Krankenhaus fahren zu müssen! Der Klettertag ist dann auch versaut.
Mein Tip ist immer noch der HMS und den Kopf bei der Sache...."Der wichtigste Muskel ist der Kopf" (Wolfgang Güllich)


----------



## nahetalmoves (5. Februar 2016)

Zudem wird mit dem Grigri auch viel zu leichtsinnig umgegangen. Es wird ja auch damit geworben, dass man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Problematisch wird es auch, wenn der Seilverlauf nicht optimal verläuft. Damit das Grigri überhaupt blockiert, braucht es nämlich einen ruckartigen Impuls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (5. Februar 2016)

@Yeti666
Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Ich beobachte seit längerem genau diese Zustände. Sehr haarsträubende Geschichten schon erleben müssen.
Da ist bouldern schon sicherer, vom Poserfaktor mal ganz zu schweigen. Entsprechende Kopfbedeckung vorausgesetzt


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Februar 2016)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Zudem wird mit dem Grigri auch viel zu leichtsinnig umgegangen. Es wird ja auch damit geworben, dass man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Problematisch wird es auch, wenn der Seilverlauf nicht optimal verläuft. Damit das Grigri überhaupt blockiert, braucht es nämlich einen ruckartigen Impuls.





Da lag zumindest am Anfang das Problem weil die meisten Nutzer von einem "Idiotensicheren Gerät" ausgegangen sind. Mittlerweile sollte es aber bekannt sein wie man mit dem Gerät umgeht.
Ein "dynamischer Sturz" ist immer ein Problem und eine Frage der Übung. Ist mir aber auch schon passiert auf einer Reibungsplatte in Yosemite.
Kollege rutscht ca.30 Meter, Grigri hat nicht sauber blockiert, mich hats 7-8 Meter bis zum ersten Hacken hochgezerrt und mir standen dann plötzlich 100kg im Genick ist aber nix passiert.


----------



## aemkei77 (5. Februar 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> @Yeti666
> Da ist bouldern schon sicherer, vom Poserfaktor mal ganz zu schweigen. Entsprechende Kopfbedeckung vorausgesetzt


Hab ich auch schon viele Verletzte gesehen. Auch der Spotter verletzt sich oft schwer. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Februar 2016)

Tja war heut Abend ja no in der Halle,und bin ausnahmsweise mal net runtergeblumst auf den Boden.Ein komisches Gefühl hatte ich zeitweise aber trotzdem.Doch der Angst musste ich mich stellen.
Über pro und Contra der einzelnen Sicherungsgeräte lässt sich jetzt sicher Streiten,aber das würde hier wohl den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## bronks (6. Februar 2016)

Warum streiten, denn welches ist das sicherste Gerät, wenn die Sicherungsperson in einer Hand das Phone, in der anderen die Coladose hält und dabei noch in der Gegend herumschaut?


----------



## nollak (6. Februar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Warum streiten, denn welches ist das sicherste Gerät, wenn die Sicherungsperson in einer Hand das Phone, in der anderen die Coladose hält und dabei noch in der Gegend herumschaut?


 Bei so jemandem würd ichs klettern dann lieber sein lassen.


----------



## nahetalmoves (6. Februar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Bei so jemandem würd ichs klettern dann lieber sein lassen.


So sieht's aus...
Bin vor ca. 4 Jahren auch vom Klettern komplett zum bouldern gewechselt. Jetzt war ich vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder in der Halle zum klettern. Nach ein paar Metern ging gar nix mehr. Die Kraftausdauer ist dann mal total hin...


----------



## morituri (8. Februar 2016)

Hehe jaja die gute Ausdauer. Musst mehr Traversen gehen in der Boulderhalle, dann gehts einigermaßen. Klar kein voller Ersatz für lange Routen, aber so ne Sportroute kommt man dann schon einigermaßen hoch.


----------



## nollak (8. Februar 2016)

Ich bin jetzt bevor ich mitm klettern wieder angefangen hab son Jahr unregelmäßig zum bouldern gegangen. Den Unterschied hab ich da auch extrem gespürt 
Da meine Freundin jetzt ne paar Wochen ausfällt und somit nicht sichern kann werd ich aber auch mal wieder ne paar mal Bouldern gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. Februar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> ... wieder ne paar mal Bouldern gehen ...


Ich geh heute auch mal wieder. Zur besseren Motivation latsch ich meine neuen Schuhe ein, welche ich vorhin bekommen habe 
Ja es ärgert mich, dass es den aktuellen Grigri nicht in rosa gibt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Februar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich geh heute auch mal wieder. Zur besseren Motivation latsch ich meine neuen Schuhe ein, welche ich vorhin bekommen habe
> Ja es ärgert mich, dass es den aktuellen Grigri nicht in rosa gibt.
> Anhang anzeigen 461211




Ist dies der Katana?

Sieht von der Seite jetzt so aus?


----------



## bronks (9. Februar 2016)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ist dies der Katana?


Das ist ein Katana in Mädlsausführung. War günstig zu haben und ich bin echt überrascht, wie bequem und geschmeidig der ist. Die Männerausführung ist deutlich härter und hat eine unnachgiebigere Zehenbox.


----------



## nollak (9. Februar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist ein Katana in Mädlsausführung. War günstig zu haben und ich bin echt überrascht, wie bequem und geschmeidig der ist. Die Männerausführung ist deutlich härter und hat eine unnachgiebigere Zehenbox.



Interessant das es hier nochmal Unterschiede gibt. Ich hätte getippt das es wirklich nur die Farben sind. Meine Freundin ist halt grad auf der Suche nachm neuen Schuh, das werd ich ihr mal mitgeben.


----------



## bronks (9. Februar 2016)

nollak schrieb:


> Interessant das es hier nochmal Unterschiede gibt.


Die Form ist die gleiche, auch die Breite. Auffälligster Unterschied ist, dass der Mädlsschuh XS Grip2 hat und der andere die XS Edge. Die Grip2 ist gefühlvoller und hat mehr Grip. Auch wenn man an den Zehenbox herumdrückt, dann ist es weicher, als beim Männerschuh. Mir erscheint es so, dass die  Mädls einen dünneren Rand haben. Evtl. sogar weicheren Gummi.

Ich habe die Treter auch gewogen. Die Mädlsschuhe in Gr. 42 wiegen +- 260 g. Die Männerschuhe, von denen ich hier 2 Paar habe, wiegen 290 - 310 g. Das spricht dafür, dass beim Damenschuh dünneres und leichteres Material verwendet wird.


----------



## Yeti666 (9. Februar 2016)

Da muss ich doch gleich mal beim Kletterladen meines Vertrauens nachfragen, ob es da wirklich Unterschiede gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (10. Februar 2016)

Eine Freundin von mir hat auch die Katana und Sie will nix anderes mehr. Und ja die sind wirklich weicher und geschmeidiger


----------



## nollak (10. Februar 2016)

Weich und geschmeidig werden doch all Schuhe durch genug Schweiß


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Februar 2016)

Und wen du ne längere Pause machst sind se danach um so härter.....


----------



## nollak (10. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub ich schwitz zu viel... Sobald die wieder bissl von den Füßen angewärmt bin geht das bei mir eigentlich immer.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Februar 2016)

Ich trage auch den Katana. Ich finde das einen Klasse Schuh. Mein letztes paar habe ich am Gardasee gekauft aus der Not heraus weil ich meine Katana Schuhe daheim vergessen habe und das wenn man schon extra zum klettern fährt. Aber dafür waren sie auch 40% günstiger als bei uns. Hat sich das vergessen dann doch gelohnt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Februar 2016)

Brauch jemand nen Slipper Scarpa Stix Größe 42!?Kurz 2-3 mal getragen,wie neu.Mir leider doch zu eng.Fotos kann ich gerne zukommen lassen Preis VB.


----------



## bastea82 (12. Februar 2016)

Wie fällt der denn grössentechnisch aus?
Hält der auch am Fuß?
Ich bin da bei Slippern immer noch skeptisch


----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Februar 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wie fällt der denn grössentechnisch aus?
> Hält der auch am Fuß?
> Ich bin da bei Slippern immer noch skeptisch


Halten bestimmt, aber ob die Ferse richtig sitzt, ist viel wichtiger? Ich z.b. komme mit Slipper speziell beim hooken überhaupt nicht zurecht. Denke aber, dass ist von Fuß zu Fuß unterschiedlich.
Scarpa kann ich persönlich aber sehr empfehlen hab schon mein 4. Paar


----------



## bastea82 (12. Februar 2016)

Gerade beim hooken oder auf kleinen Tritten hätte ich bedenken, dass sich der Schuh um den Fuß verdreht bzw. man ihn sich auszieht.
Ich hab auch einen gehabt, Booster. Fand die Verarbeitung immer sehr gut, Passform ging auch.
Die neuen Vapor gefallen mir sehr gut, aber der Preis für einen Verschleissartikel ist mir im Moment zu hoch


----------



## nahetalmoves (12. Februar 2016)

Ja das stimmt, die Preise für Kletterschuhe sind in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Februar 2016)

Straßenschuhe hab ich in 42.Hab nen normales Scarpa mit Klett in 42 die passen top.Denk ideal mit 41-41,5etwa.Je nachdem wie der Fuß ausfällt.
Find den Schuh echt geil,mal die Tage Ende April in Arco gucken nach nem 2Paar der  sauber passt.Dort sollte wohl n passender zu finden sein.Denn kann ich dann ja au glei an den Blöcken austesten.Nur die Matte muss daheim bleiben.Sonst wird's eng im Auto ....


----------



## bastea82 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich kenne meine normale Schuhgröße auch nicht wirklich, irgendwie habe ich in allen Schuhen unterschiedliche Schuhgrößen. 
In meinen Rock Pillars Ozone sind 41,5. Ne halbe nummer kleiner ginge zwar, aber dann muss mir die jmd einlaufen. Bei den Scarpa müsste ich mal schauen.
Aber im allgemeinen hab ich eher kleine Füsse


----------



## adrenochrom (14. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## bronks (16. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> ... Nur die Matte muss daheim bleiben.Sonst wird's eng im Auto ....


Wieso das? Du wirst doch nicht evtl. ein doofes Fahrrad mit zum Lago nehmen wollen?


----------



## Yeti666 (16. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Straßenschuhe hab ich in 42.Hab nen normales Scarpa mit Klett in 42 die passen top.Denk ideal mit 41-41,5etwa.Je nachdem wie der Fuß ausfällt.
> Find den Schuh echt geil,mal die Tage Ende April in Arco gucken nach nem 2Paar der  sauber passt.Dort sollte wohl n passender zu finden sein.Denn kann ich dann ja au glei an den Blöcken austesten.Nur die Matte muss daheim bleiben.Sonst wird's eng im Auto ....



Schau dir mal den Boreal Dharma an. Habe den die Tage in dem Bergsportgeschäft meines Vertrauens entdeckt und werde den vermutlich in der neuen Sasion testen. Auf den ersten Blick macht er schon mal auf mich den gewohnt hochwertigen Eindruck den diese Schuhe schon seit der ganzen Zeit meine "Klettererlebens" auf mich gemacht haben

http://blog.bergzeit.de/41751/testberichte/boreal-dharma-kletterschuhe-im-test


----------



## bastea82 (16. Februar 2016)

Schaut extrem brutal aus. 
Die Ferse sieht zum hooken aber sehr gut aus. Wenn nur der Preis nicht so hoch wäre


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Februar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Wieso das? Du wirst doch nicht evtl. ein doofes Fahrrad mit zum Lago nehmen wollen?


Wohl doch bin für den Rocky Mountain Bike Marathon gemeldet!!Hotel ist klar gemacht.Gibt nen entspannten 5 Tages Kurzurlaub.
Hoff das ich davor evtl noch Münsingen mitfahren kann.Muss leider au am Wochenende ran,sollte aber scho klappen.
Am Lago kann ich dann mitm Junior au a weng Bouldern am Passo San Giovanni oder sonst wo.Die Frau kann solange shoppen gehen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2016)

Also das mit den zu kleinen Schuhen kenne ich. Ich habe noch einen Scarpa Vapor V daheim in Gr. 41 stehen. 3-4mal in der Halle getragen. Er ist leider viel zu klein für mich. Wäre abzugeben gegen VB. Sonst verstaubt er im Schrank.


----------



## pat (19. Februar 2016)

Schau schau, neues Unterforum und ich merk's mal wieder als letzter... 

Klettere auch schon lange, mit wechselnder Intensität und Vorliebe. Früher vor allem MSL, später auch Eis. Mittlerweile bin ich ein alter Sack mit Familie, Vollzeitstelle und knapper Freizeit. Seit ein paar Jahren daher fast nur noch Bouldern. 2, 3 Mal die Woche indoor, gelegentlich draussen. Macht Spass, ist gutes Ganzkörpertraining und der Nachwuchs hat auch Spass daran. Draussen wenn's passt auch gerne noch mit Seil. 


nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Ich z.b. komme mit Slipper speziell beim hooken überhaupt nicht zurecht.


Ich habe einen La Sportiva Fuss. Indoor benutze ich seit einiger Zeit den Python. Hab schon einige durch. Hookt sehr gut, trotz Slipper. Preis auch ok. Kann ich empfehlen. 

Eigentlich spielt das aber keine grosse Rolle. Individuell passen sollte der Schuh, qualitativ mind. ausreichend sind fast alle. Ich führe gerne selber ellenlange Diskussionen über Bikes, Geometrien, Reifen, Komponenten usw. 
Beim Bouldern aber liebe ich den zwangsläufigen Fokus auf die pure sportliche Betätigung, die Kletterei an sich, die Bewegung. Du bringst es oder nicht. Fertig.  Vollkommene Abstinenz von Materialfetischismus. Na gut, ausser Klamotten, ich mag E9 Hosen. Aber Leistungszuwachs durch Aufrüsten beim Material kann man sich nicht erkaufen. Nur regelmäßig bouldern, dranbleiben und besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Februar 2016)

Keine Zeit aber 2-3mal die Woche Bouldern 
Muss die Tage au mal wieder raus,wenns Wetter passt!!!Ggf nehm ich die Matte und geh mal wieder zum Fuchsfelsen.


----------



## morituri (22. Februar 2016)

Bin La Sportiva Fan. Die Hosen und Schuhe sind super  Trag jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit den Solution und bin voll zufrieden.
Für Hooks find ich den hervorragend.


----------



## pat (23. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Keine Zeit aber 2-3mal die Woche Bouldern


Man setzt Prioritäten.  Hilfreich ist auch, dass www.cityboulder.ch ganz in der Nähe meines Arbeitsorts liegt und ich Gleitzeit habe. Etwas früher anfangen, kurzer Mittag, am späteren Nachmittag in die Halle, 3 Stunden ran und der Abend ist dennoch nicht vorbei, wenn ich nachhause komme.

Mittlerweile sind die Kiddies 4 resp. 6 und jederzeit zum Bouldern motiviert. Grad gestern kam die große daher und meinte, sie wolle mal wieder auf den Gotthard, wenn dort dann Sommer sei... Der Trend geht von Bouldern oder Familie zu Bouldern und Familie.  

Den Solution kenne ich auch. Beliebte und bewährte Allzweckwaffe zum Bouldern. Mir liegt der noch weichere Python mehr, jedenfalls indoor. Futura war auch mal interessant. Hookmonster in Dächern und taugt super zum Ziehen mit den Zehen. Mit der runden Spitze aber gewöhnungsbedürftig und Leisten lassen sich nur auf Reibung antreten. Man gewöhnt sich zweimal dran, einmal beim Wechsel zu und einmal von einem No-Edge-Schuh zurück. Insgesamt für mich zu spezialisiert, wenns nicht stark überhängend ist, taugen Solution, Python usw. besser.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Februar 2016)

Da hab ich es net so gut.Beruflich bedingt geht's fast nur im 2 Wochentakt.Der nächste Weg ist es bei mir grad au net.Muss um über den Winter Bouldern Halle zu gehen,jedesmal gut 40Km einfach fahren.Kids kommen natürlich au mit,die ham scho öfters Bock.Aber wie scho gsagt die liebe Arbeit.....


----------



## bronks (24. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> ...40Km einfach ...


Wohin fährst Du denn so?


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2016)

Das war hier ähnlich, um in eine Halle zu kommen musste man schon 80 km fahren. Das ging nur eher selten. Mittlerweile gibt es da mehr Auswahl, meine Stammhalle zum Glück seit einem Jahr in 5 km Entfernung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morituri (24. Februar 2016)

Wow naja da haben wir in München andere Probleme. Hier gibts jede Menge Hallen, die aber auch alle komplett überlaufen sind -.-' Da ist zeitweise sogar bei Boulderrouten anstehen angesagt....


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2016)

Das ist hier leider der Preis den man als Landei zahlt


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2016)

nahetalmoves schrieb:


> Zudem wird mit dem Grigri auch viel zu leichtsinnig umgegangen. Es wird ja auch damit geworben, dass man nicht viel falsch machen kann. Problematisch wird es auch, wenn der Seilverlauf nicht optimal verläuft. Damit das Grigri überhaupt blockiert, braucht es nämlich einen ruckartigen Impuls.


Mahlzeit Klettergemeinde, 
zum Sichern durch meine Frau, sie klettert absolut nicht da extreme Höhenangst, verlasse ich mich auf das Gerät. 








...hat bei mehreren kontrollierten Versuchen, selbst ohne Hand am Gerät, tadellos funktioniert. 
Die Seilausgabe ist manchmal etwas hakelig, aber wenn man es als Kletternder weiß ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Februar 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Wohin fährst Du denn so?


Ich selbst wohne in 89542 Herbrechtingen.Zum Bouldern bin ich wenn dann in Ulm in der Einstein Halle.Gibt zwar in der Neu Ulmer Halle des DAV au nen Boulderbereich den ich dann als DAV Mitglied günstiger nützen könnte.Finds aber total plan+lieblos.Griffe meist recht speckig und wird au viel zu selten umgeschraubt....scön ist was anderes.Könnte man echt mehr raus holen.
Über den Sommer bin ich meist hier auf der Ostalb zum Felsklettern unterwegs.Da ich das Eselsburger Tal vor der Haustüre hab,kann ich au genügend Felsen mitm Bike anfahren.


----------



## bronks (24. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> ... Herbrechtingen ...


Warst Du schon mal in der Halle in Aalen?

Du Arbeitest nicht zufällig bei V in HDH?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Februar 2016)

Früher war ich oft in AA.War aber scho länger nimmer dort.Den "neuen "Boulderbreich dort kenne ich jedoch.Ne beim großen V arbeite ich net.Bin Beruflich in der Pflege tätig.Daher auch meine Arbeitszeiten.
Sind mer zufällig Nachbarn!?


----------



## bronks (24. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> ... Den "neuen "Boulderbreich dort kenne ich jedoch ...


Nicht schön? Auf den Fotos macht das einen so netten Eindruck.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> ... Sind mer zufällig Nachbarn!? ...


Ich wohne etwa 250 km weiter östlich in DE-84478, aber bin gelegentlich bei großen V.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Februar 2016)

Sagen wirs mal so ganz nett,jedenfalls deutlich besser als in der DAV Halle Neu Ulm.Zum Bouldern ziehts mich dann jedoch ganz klar nach Ulm in die Einstein Halle


----------



## bronks (25. Februar 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so ganz nett,jedenfalls deutlich besser als in der DAV Halle Neu Ulm.Zum Bouldern ziehts mich dann jedoch ganz klar nach Ulm in die Einstein Halle


Naja, ist halt eine DAV-Halle. 5 Minuten Fußweg entfernt, hat letztes Jahr auch eine DAV-Halle aufgemacht. Ich habe eine Jahreskarte, aber nur fürs Bouldern, denn irgendetwas an diesen geraden Hakenleitern in einer Halle vorzusteigen macht, für mich, keinen Sinn. 

Müßte ich ins Auto steigen und extra 10 km in die Halle fahren, dann würde ich dort wohl nicht oder nur selten hingehen.


----------



## pat (25. Februar 2016)

Was bin ich froh, nicht nur dass a) vor paar Jahren an meinem Arbeitsort eine Boulderhalle aufgemacht hat, sondern auch b) dass die Probleme interessant und abwechslungsreich geschraubt sind und c) nahezu wöchentlich ein Bereich neu geschraubt wird, somit alle Boulder drei, vier Mal pro Jahr neu gemacht sind. Ein zentraler Aspekt für die Attraktivität einer Halle und insb. die Langzeitmotivation. 
Ich bin eigentlich ein fauler Hund und tue mich z.B. extrem schwer, zuhause allein zu trainieren. In die Boulderhalle hier könnt ich täglich und freue mich. Obwohl auch für mich das echte Leben am Fels, nicht am Plastik stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Februar 2016)

dass die Probleme interessant und abwechslungsreich geschraubt sind und c) nahezu wöchentlich ein Bereich neu geschraubt wird, somit alle Boulder drei, vier Mal pro Jahr neu gemacht sind. Ein zentraler Aspekt für die Attraktivität einer Halle und insb. die Langzeitmotivation.
Deswegen ganz klar die reine Einstein Boulderhalle.Schade das es die Kletterhallen mit Ausnahmen net auf die Reihe kriegen was anständiges zu machen.
Aufs Frühjahr freu ich mich natürlich au wenn ich wieder an den Fels kann.Hab da noch die ein oder andere Rechnung offen...


----------



## bastea82 (25. Februar 2016)

Hier in der Halle werden die Wand Wandbereiche alle 3 Wochen neu geschraubt. Die Qualität ist echt super, langweilig wird es kaum. Die Atmosphäre in der Halle gefällt mir auch richtig gut, alles in allem freue ich mich immer herauskommen. Die 35€ monatliches Abo sind sehr gut angelegt


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Februar 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Schaut extrem brutal aus.
> Die Ferse sieht zum hooken aber sehr gut aus. Wenn nur der Preis nicht so hoch wäre



Schau Dir mal diese Schuhe an, gerade beim Plausch im Kletterladen entdeckt. Preis-Leistung sieht ganz gut aus. Praxistest fehlt noch!

http://www.ocun.com/en/products/climbing-shoes/ozone-plus.html


----------



## bastea82 (25. Februar 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal diese Schuhe an, gerade beim Plausch im Kletterladen entdeckt. Preis-Leistung sieht ganz gut aus. Praxistest fehlt noch!
> 
> http://www.ocun.com/en/products/climbing-shoes/ozone-plus.html


Das sind meine Standard Kletterschuhe, bewähren sich seit ein paar Jahren. 
Preis Leistung ist bei denen sehr gut wie ich finde. Zehen und Ferse passen auch. Mittlerweile könnten sie ne halbe Nummer kleiner sein, aber dann würde ich die Treter im Neuzustand nicht anziehen können


----------



## pat (25. Februar 2016)

Sind auch meine Standard Kletterschuhe  -  draußen. Hiessen bis letztes Jahr Rock Pillars Ozone QC und waren grün-grau. Gehörten schon immer zu Ocun. Jetzt unter einem Label vereinigt. Benutze die von Klettergarten bis alpine MSL. Sehr guter Schuh, vor allem aber exakt mein Leisten.


----------



## morituri (26. Februar 2016)

Ich bin immer in der Boulderwelt unterwegs. Angeblich alle 8 Wochen soll neugeschraubt werden. Das versprechen halten se aber leider nicht immer und dann kanns schon mal vorkommen, das auch verschiedene Routen 3-4 Monate hängen.
Sonst sind das super Hallen, nur leider sehr voll...


----------



## bronks (26. Februar 2016)

morituri schrieb:


> ... kanns schon mal vorkommen, das auch verschiedene Routen 3-4 Monate hängen ...


Bei uns sind es fixe 6 Monate. Dann wird komplett alles abgebaut und neu gemacht. 

So eine Aktion haben wir vorletztes Wochenende gemacht. Interessant war, dass es viele unbekannte Boulderer angelockt hat und ich wieder Leute sehe, die schon Monate nicht da waren. Jetzt lassen wir wieder ein paar Wochen vergehen, dann kommen wieder nur die Locals bzw. der harte Kern.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Februar 2016)

Na ja wenns immer so ist das die Routen 6Mon hängen,würd ich nach m2-3mal wohl au nimmer kommen.Wenn ich schon alles machbare durchhabe....eig Traurig....


----------



## TheRacer (28. Februar 2016)

Zum Klettern gehe ich eigentlich immer nach 73525 Gmünd in eine DAV Halle.
Finde ich super gemacht dort.

Boulderbereicht war eine zeitlang ziemlich chaotisch, nun haben sie alles neu gemacht und bisher ist es ziemlich strukturiert.

Rein zum Bouldern geht es dann 60km entfernt in das Cafe Kraft nach Stuttgart.
http://cafekraft.de/stuttgart

Dort wird in bestimmten Abständen umgeschraubt, der Plan ist einsehbar.
Also perfekt zum Planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (28. Februar 2016)

Wenns mich mal nach Stg zum Bummeln zieht,geh ich auf jeden Fall mal ins Cafe Kraft.


----------



## TheRacer (28. Februar 2016)

Ist echt ein Besuch wert.
Um der Menschenmenge aus dem Weg zu gehen, gehst am Besten Samstag Mittag bummeln und Nachmittags ins Cafe 
Da ist komischerweise dann nicht mehr viel los.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Februar 2016)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Rein zum Bouldern geht es dann 60km entfernt in das Cafe Kraft nach Stuttgart.
> http://cafekraft.de/stuttgart
> 
> Dort wird in bestimmten Abständen umgeschraubt, der Plan ist einsehbar.
> Also perfekt zum Planen.



Naja also ich gehe nach Nürnberg ins Cafe Kraft und ich finde die Schrauben viel zu wenig um. Jeder Woche glaube ich zwei Farben, aber nur in einem Hallte Bereich. Und es gibt zwei Hallen Bereich. Das heißt es dauert min 8 Wochen bis mal wieder um geschraubt wird. Obwohl ich nur einmal die Woche gehe ist mir nach 3-4 Woche dort wieder langweilig.


----------



## TheRacer (29. Februar 2016)

Stimmt schon, aber wenn ich hier lese wie das in anderen Hallen ist, dann ist das im Cafe schon ziemlich ordentlich gemacht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. Februar 2016)

Und am Fels sind die Routen immer gleich da schraubt keiner um ...


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Februar 2016)

http://www.boulderhallekarlsruhe.de
Hier ist es abwechslungsreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2016)

Ja das stimmt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Halle ist es schon noch oft wo umgeschraubt wird.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und am Fels sind die Routen immer gleich da schraubt keiner um ...


Naja am Felsen geht man klettern und immer wieder mal an einen anderen Felsen und da kennst du die Routen nicht auswendig. Also ich kenn die Routen in der Fränkischen Schweiz nicht auswendig, zumindestens nicht viele.


----------



## Thebike69 (1. März 2016)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und am Fels sind die Routen immer gleich da schraubt keiner um ...



In die Halle gehe ich regelmäßig aber an DIE Felsen (Pfalz,Frankenjura,Elsass,Türkei und Griechenland) zwecks Witterung nicht.


----------



## cougar1982 (1. März 2016)

Ich hatte eigentlich mal mit dem Klettern aufgehört. Aber jetzt habe ich wieder aufgehört aufzuhören  
Es ist zwar noch lange nicht fertig aber seit kurzem habe ich meine eigene kleine Bolderwand. Das ganze wird noch vergrößert und soll dan die dreifache Fläche haben. Die Griffe sind mitlerweile zu 80% selbstgemacht.


----------



## nollak (1. März 2016)

Machst du die Griffe dann komplett aus Holz?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. März 2016)

Hätte ich nur mehr Platz im Haus.... Beneide dich!!!


----------



## cougar1982 (1. März 2016)

Ich habe Holzgriffe gemcht aber auch gegossene wie die gekauften eben auch. Zum Großteil habe ich gekaufte abgeformt aber ich mache jetzt auch welche komplett selbst. Also eigene selbstentworfene Formen. Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder heute oder morgen aber hier mal zum vergleich orginal und Fälschung.


----------



## bastea82 (1. März 2016)

Hab damals auch mal Griffe selbst gegossen, aber der Aufwand war schon enorm.
Wie hast du @cougar1982 gegossen? Kunstharz- Sandgemisch? Wie sahen die Formen aus, bzw. wie hast du abgeformt?


----------



## nollak (1. März 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe Holzgriffe gemcht aber auch gegossene wie die gekauften eben auch. Zum Großteil habe ich gekaufte abgeformt aber ich mache jetzt auch welche komplett selbst. Also eigene selbstentworfene Formen. Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder heute oder morgen aber hier mal zum vergleich orginal und Fälschung.


Sehr geil! Würd mich auch interessieren woraus du die gießt.

Die Möglichkeit eines eigenen Boulderbereichs im Haus ist natürlich ebenso fantastisch. Wenn ich denn mal irgendwann eins bei


----------



## Deleted 331894 (2. März 2016)

Hatte auch eine Boulderwand in meiner damaligen Mietwohnung. Sone Dachschraege is schon praktisch. Hatte damals nicht viel
mit bouldern am Hut aber ich habs fuer mein damaliges Maedel gebaut. In der neuen Wohnung hatte ich dann sone Art Klappbett konstruiert an dem man im hochgeklappten Zustand boulder konnte. Leider keine Bilder mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (2. März 2016)

Bei dieser Schräge gibt es ordentlich Körperspannung!!


----------



## cougar1982 (2. März 2016)

Ich habe Holzgriffe gemacht und gegossene aus Kunstharz-Sand.
Die Holzgriffe sind erstaunlich gut obwohl alles aus Holzresten gemacht ist.














Bei meinen gegossenen habe ich bei den Formen erst mit einem Rest an Silikondichtmasse versuche gemacht. Die griffe konnte ich aber nur einmal gießen dann war die Form zerstört.

Versuche mi Baumarktsilikon waren auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich. Das ging zwar aber ganz glücklich war ich damit nicht.

Zum Schluss habe ich dann richtige Silikonabformmasse gekauft. Damit gibt es richtig gute Ergebnisse.

Gegossen wird mit Epoxidharz oder Polyesterharz. Wobei ich da dann bei Epoxi bleiben werde auch wenn das teurer ist.

Die Formen setzt ich in Sand zur Stabilisierung da ich meine Formen relativ dünn gemacht habe. Alles andere ist zu teuer und aufwändig für den Privatbereich.

Orginal und Kopie.







Komplett selbstgemachte Form.








Das ist eine Selbsgemachte Form:











In meiner Galerie sind auch noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## morituri (3. März 2016)

Sieht ziemlich geil aus 
Was hast kostet das den im Etwa und wie lang dauerts so Griffe anzufertigen?

Hast schonmal was von dem Moonboard gehört. Ich glaub wenn ich den Platz hätte, würd ich mir das sofort rein bauen. 
How to build
http://www.moonclimbing.com/moonboard/page.php?page=B:1

Und Problem Database 
http://www.moonclimbing.com/moonboard/page.php?page=V:1


----------



## cougar1982 (3. März 2016)

Die kosten sind sehr stark von der griffgröße abhängig. Wenn man so einen wie sen ganz großen kaufen würde legt man ca 10-15€ hin. Mich kostet der ca 2€. Die Größe von dem roten und grünen liegen bei ca 1€ kostet im shop ca 7,50€ hier ist der griff im orginal dabei. http://www.klettershop.de/Volx-Jugs-1-Gamme-CB

zu den kosten muß man natürlich die kosten für die Form dazu rechnen. 

Zeit rechne ich da nicht mit ein. Ich gehe meistens oben an die Wand wenn meine Tochter im Bett ist. Und gelegentlich mache ich dann in einer Pause einfach mal ein paar Griffe. Ich brauche dann ca 15 min für alle 10 Formen voll zu machen. Das Epoxi was ich habe het eine sehr lange verarbeitungszeit und eben auch eine sehr lange Zeit zum Aushärten. Also mache ich einfach irgendwann ein paar Tage später die Griffe aus der Form nehme sie mit zur Arbeit und bohre dort die Löcher in der pause schnell durch.

Die Löcher sind bei meinen Formen nicht mehr ganz durchgehend da ich da Probleme mit hatte, dass die nicht 100% gerade waren. Mit einem Steinbohrer sind die aber schnell gebohrt.


----------



## dark-berlin (10. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich hier jemand mit Trainingsborad aus und kann eventuell eins empfehlen?
Im Moment habe ich das Metolius Simulator 3D im Auge. 
Wichtig ist mir, dass man neben den Fingerübungen auch Klimmzüge dran machen kann bei denen die Ganze Hand greif bzw aufliegt. Das scheint bei dem Simulator 3D wohl zu gehen. 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## morituri (10. März 2016)

Hi,

ich persönlich mag immer Holz lieber wie Plastik.

Den von Antworks kenn ich persönlich nicht, find aber das System (es gibt erweiterungen für Sloper etc) interessant.
https://www.bergzeit.de/antworks-strong-ant-iii-fingerboard/

Den Beastmaster find ich super.
https://www.bergzeit.de/beastmaker-beastmaker-1000-series/
oder
https://www.bergzeit.de/beastmaker-beastmaker-2000-series/


----------



## pat (11. März 2016)

Wenn er wert drauf legt, dass auch grosse Griffe für Klimmzüge dran sind, ist die 2000er Serie sicher fehl am Platz. Das taugt ab ambitionierten Fortgeschrittenen aufwärts. Dafür allerdings sehr gut. Respekt an jeden, der die äußersten Sloper halten kann...


----------



## Rankin' (17. März 2016)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt sich hier jemand mit Trainingsborad aus und kann eventuell eins empfehlen?
> Im Moment habe ich das Metolius Simulator 3D im Auge.
> ...


Ich hab mich ja n bissl in den Fingerschinder reinverliebt. Hab leider nur keine Möglichkeit das Teil in der Wohnung aufzuhängen. :-(


----------



## dark-berlin (18. März 2016)

so es ist jetzt doch das das Metolius Simulator 3D geworden. Zum Glück hab ich recht solide Wände daheim, das sollte ganz gut halten über dem Türrahmen. 
Bis jetzt geht's ganz gut mit den Klimmzügen, auch wenn sie schwieriger sind als an einer Reckstange. und sonst nette Halteübungen für ca. 10 Sekunden pro Griff. Aber noch nicht in den ganz flachen Öffnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. März 2016)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Naja also ich gehe nach Nürnberg ins Cafe Kraft und ich finde die Schrauben viel zu wenig um. Jeder Woche glaube ich zwei Farben, aber nur in einem Hallte Bereich. Und es gibt zwei Hallen Bereich. Das heißt es dauert min 8 Wochen bis mal wieder um geschraubt wird. Obwohl ich nur einmal die Woche gehe ist mir nach 3-4 Woche dort wieder langweilig.



aber in Nürnberg bist du ja in der komfortablen Situation, das du mit dem E4, den Blockhelden, der Steinbock Boulderhalle in Zirndorf, der Boulder-Ecke im Magnesia in Forchheim, ab Mai noch die Boulderia in Neunkirchen am Brand diverse Alternativen zum Kraft zur Auswahl hast  Ich geh unter der Woche abends entweder in's E4 oder nach Zirndorf und nur am Wochenende vormittags oder abends ins Kraft, sonst ist mir das einfach zu voll.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. März 2016)

@reo-Fahrer
Da gebe ich dir allerdings recht. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal in Zirndorf treffen. Das E4 liegt für mich ein bisschen ungünstig. Bin zur Zeit im Wechsel zwischen Cafe Kraft und Zirndorf. Und ja einmal die Woche noch in der CF. Das ist schon was komfortables. Das Kraft ist teilweise schon voll. Das ist in Zirndorf zum Glück noch nicht der Fall. Eher immer relativ ruhig.


----------



## Rankin' (30. März 2016)

Uhyeah, nächstes Wochenende gehts nach Fontainebleau!

Wetter sieht ganz vielversprechend aus.


----------



## morituri (30. März 2016)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Uhyeah, nächstes Wochenende gehts nach Fontainebleau!
> 
> Wetter sieht ganz vielversprechend aus.



Sau gut ich bin vom 17.4. - 24.4. dort


----------



## Rankin' (12. April 2016)

Yeah, der Regen hat uns das ganze Wochenende in Bleau verschont. Nur der gestrige Besuch beim Elephant fiel ins Wasser.
Dame Jouanne, Apremont, und 2mal Cuvier gingen jedoch klar.
Echt unglaubliche Qualität der Fels da! Da kannste Sachen halten....


----------



## static (13. April 2016)

Schon wieder ein *Rückruf *bei *Black Diamond*!
https://www.bergfreunde.de/basislager/rueckruf-black-diamond-camalots-klettersteigsets-steigklemmen/

Klettersteigsets
Cams
Steigklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (14. April 2016)

static schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein *Rückruf *bei *Black Diamond*!


Das ist echt schlimm. Mir erzählen die Leute, dass mein Material nicht so sicher ist, weil es etwas älter ist und aus Ländern mit angeblich zweifelhafter Fertigungsqualität und Qualitätskontrolle kommt.


----------



## pat (20. April 2016)

Ironischerweise scheinen die Qualitätsprobleme bei BD mit dem Umzug der Produktion von China zurück in die USA zusammen zu hängen. Made in China als Qualitätssiegel, da müssen wohl ein paar Ansichten und Vorurteile überdacht werden...


----------



## bronks (24. April 2016)

Der Boulderworldcup in Japan ist jetzt auch vorbei.

Ich fand es irgendwie doof, das Mädls und Jungs getrennt starten mußten und deshalb als Lückenfüller, während dem Chillen, dauernd Wiederholungen gezeigt wurden. Teilweise wußte ich garnicht mehr, ob Wiederholung oder Live ...


----------



## Yeti666 (24. April 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist echt schlimm. Mir erzählen die Leute, dass mein Material nicht so sicher ist, weil es etwas älter ist und aus Ländern mit angeblich zweifelhafter Fertigungsqualität und Qualitätskontrolle kommt.
> Anhang anzeigen 483177



Na ja, die Software würde ich schon regelmäßig austauschen, der 2,5er WC-Friend sieht aus als ob er aus Ende 80er stammt und schon mal eine neue Schlinge haben sollte.
Solange die Hardware nicht auf Felsen stürtzt hält das Zeugs doch sehr lange. Gerade die alten WC-Friends habe ich auch immer zerlegt, gereinigt und geschmiert, mit den neueren Klemmgeräten geht das nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Rankin' (29. April 2016)

Uhyeah! Valley Uprising ist jetzt online auf Netflix!


----------



## morituri (2. Mai 2016)

Haha vui Spaß. Fand den naja. Sehr reisserisch gemacht aber man erfährt auch einiges


----------



## Rankin' (9. Mai 2016)

Mal ein Tipp:
War am verlängerten Wochenende in den Nordvogesen zum klettern.
Campingplatz du Heidenkopf in Niederbronn.
Klettern in Zinswiller, Oberheimbach (Wachtfels) und am Heidenkopf.
Super Gebiet, da gibts noch viel anderes. Alles bestens gesichert, richtig komfortabel.
Stein wie in der Pfalz.


----------



## static (21. Juni 2016)

*Rückruf*
Wild Country Klettergurt "Syncro" (2016)
http://www.wildcountry.com/en/wild-country-syncro-harness-recall


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Oktober 2016)

Falls wer aus der Nähe kommt+Lust hat!!!!Bin auch vor Ort.


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Januar 2017)

Gibt es bei Finale Ligure eine Boulderhalle?
Fahre vom 05-10.01. nach Finale und wollte Abends nach dem Biken etwas Bouldern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Finale Ligure eine Boulderhalle?
> Fahre vom 05-10.01. nach Finale und wollte Abends nach dem Biken etwas Bouldern.


Da gibts was besseres.... Natur Fels....
Edit sagt frag doch mal im Dorf nach!
Kletterdorf.de
Da ist sicher wer der dir das direkt sagen kann....


----------



## Deleted 331894 (14. Januar 2017)

War da schon zum Kletterurlaub, da gibts einiges. Diesjahr im Mai geht auf Defender Tour, da werd ich vielleicht auch die Kletterschuh mitreinschmeissen. Bouldern geht immer irgendwie irgendwo. Zur Not um die Bierbank rum


----------



## Yeti666 (17. Januar 2017)

Mein Tip, der große Quergang direkt über dem Meer entlang.


----------



## Eddigofast (12. Februar 2017)

Mal etwas zur Motivation: http://www.stonenudes.com/2017-gallery.html


----------



## jojo2 (21. März 2017)

Ich weiß jetzt, warum ich beim letzten Mal so furchtbar abgeschmiert bin,
aber es ging so schnell...
Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten
Seht euch vor!


----------



## FasterStyles (15. Mai 2017)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Naja also ich gehe nach Nürnberg ins Cafe Kraft und ich finde die Schrauben viel zu wenig um. Jeder Woche glaube ich zwei Farben, aber nur in einem Hallte Bereich. Und es gibt zwei Hallen Bereich. Das heißt es dauert min 8 Wochen bis mal wieder um geschraubt wird. Obwohl ich nur einmal die Woche gehe ist mir nach 3-4 Woche dort wieder langweilig.



Also ich weiß nicht in welchen Schwierigkeitsgraden du so unterwegs bist aber ich bekomm es nicht gebacken das mir nach 3-4 Wochen langweilig ist im CK in Nürnberg. Zur Not an die 45er und selbst Probleme definieren. Da lassen sich dann auch die eigenen Schwächen gut ausbügeln.

Und meiner Meinung nach wird eigentlich schon sehr häufig umgeschraubt in den Hallen in und um Nürnberg. Die nehmen sich alle nichts. Und wenn ich es tatsächlich geschafft habe das mir im Cafe Kraft langweilig wird fahr ich halt nach Erlangen zu den Blockhelden oder ins E4...


----------



## tellaNu (26. Mai 2017)

Früher mit dem MTB an die Boulder-Felsen gefahren (was oft schon mehr als ein Warmup war), heute gibt es Boulderhallen an jeder Ecke. Bin bequem geworden, sollte wieder mehr raus gehen!


----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Kletterei fast völlig aufgegeben. Zum einen weil die Wehwehchen immer zahlreicher wurden, aber hauptsächlich wg der ganzen Idioten die mittlerweile am Fels anzutreffen sind. Den 6. Grad nicht beherrschen aber die 8er  oder 9er  Linien blockieren. Laute Musik, Dreck, das laute egozentrische Auftreten der Leute die das Klettern als Ersatz für das Fitnessstudio sehen und sich wie Helden fühlen weil sie so ne Ranzroute hoch gemacht haben. Immer mehr gechippte Griffe und Tritte. Das Verstoßen gegen seit Jahren bestehende und funktionierende Regelungen die Schließungen zur Folge haben. 
Auch muss man sich immer mehr schlimme Unfälle ansehen weil so Blötschköppe meinen mit einer Hand voll Exen in Routen einzusteigen in der ich selber kurz zuvor mehrere Cams in selber Größe legen musste ohne das die Route damit übersichert gewesen wäre. 
In den letzten Jahren mussten wir Dinge mitansehen von denen ich immer noch träume. Splatter,  echt. Nur noch wenige Leute die ich von "früher" kenne betreiben das Klettern noch so wie vor 15Jahren. Das klettern ist zum Massenphänomen geworden, was in der Halle auch unproblematisch ist, doch am Fels viele negative Auswirkungen hatte, hat und noch haben wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Mai 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kletterei fast völlig aufgegeben. Zum einen weil die Wehwehchen immer zahlreicher wurden, aber hauptsächlich wg der ganzen Idioten die mittlerweile am Fels anzutreffen sind. Den 6. Grad nicht beherrschen aber die 8er  oder 9er  Linien blockieren. Laute Musik, Dreck, das laute egozentrische Auftreten der Leute die das Klettern als Ersatz für das Fitnessstudio sehen und sich wie Helden fühlen weil sie so ne Ranzroute hoch gemacht haben. Immer mehr gechippte Griffe und Tritte. Das Verstoßen gegen seit Jahren bestehende und funktionierende Regelungen die Schließungen zur Folge haben.
> Auch muss man sich immer mehr schlimme Unfälle ansehen weil so Blötschköppe meinen mit einer Hand voll Exen in Routen einzusteigen in der ich selber kurz zuvor mehrere Cams in selber Größe legen musste ohne das die Route damit übersichert gewesen wäre.
> In den letzten Jahren mussten wir Dinge mitansehen von denen ich immer noch träume. Splatter,  echt. Nur noch wenige Leute die ich von "früher" kenne betreiben das Klettern noch so wie vor 15Jahren. Das klettern ist zum Massenphänomen geworden, was in der Halle auch unproblematisch ist, doch am Fels viele negative Auswirkungen hatte, hat und noch haben wird.


Das kann man so komplett unterschreiben, wenn gehe ich nur noch in der Pfalz an abgelegene Felsen, da hat man seine Ruhe vor solchen Deppen... 
Konsequente Klassische HMS Haltung(im vorstieg) an ne Tube, auf den Hinweis, das sie schon Wüsten das sie gerade mit Tube sichern und nicht mit HMS, wurde mit dem Kommentar abgetan man hätte einen ausbilderschein und wisse was man tue... Danach habe ich zugesehen in der gegenüberliegenden Halleseite zu klettern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2017)

In der Südpfalz ist es besonders schlimm, ja. Viele Regeln werden nicht beachtet die Jahrzente bestand hatten und ganz gut funktionierten. Auch wenn es Kompromisse waren. Und in der Pfalz fallen jedes We so Deppen runter weil nicht in der Lage Kk oder Cams etc zu legen oder den Fels nicht einschätzen können was die Beschaffenheit angeht.


----------



## bastea82 (26. Mai 2017)

Jupp. Kann ich auch alles so unterschreiben. 
Gerade der zurückgelassene Dreck ist bzw wird vermutlich auf lange Sicht zum Problem.
In die Pfalz würde ich auch gerne, bin im Umgang mit mobilen Sicherungen aber nicht so sicher. Bzw fehlt mir da das Vertrauen ein wenig. Aber im Gegensatz zu manch anderen lasse ich das dann auch.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Jupp. Kann ich auch alles so unterschreiben.
> Gerade der zurückgelassene Dreck ist bzw wird vermutlich auf lange Sicht zum Problem.
> In die Pfalz würde ich auch gerne, bin im Umgang mit mobilen Sicherungen aber nicht so sicher. Bzw fehlt mir da das Vertrauen ein wenig. Aber im Gegensatz zu manch anderen lasse ich das dann auch.



Es gab unzählige Touren in der Pfalz die ich unbedingt machen wollte aber "der eine Tag" nie kam. Routen deren Schwierigkeit ich im Griff gehabt hätte aber die Absicherung mich zu sehr vereinnahmt hätte. Das macht die Pfalz für mich aus. Ein viel höherer Anspruch... Man muss Nein sagen und sich selber richtig einschätzen können.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Mai 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Es gab unzählige Touren in der Pfalz die ich unbedingt machen wollte aber "der eine Tag" nie kam. Routen deren Schwierigkeit ich im Griff gehabt hätte aber die Absicherung mich zu sehr vereinnahmt hätte. Das macht die Pfalz für mich aus. Ein viel höherer Anspruch... Man muss Nein sagen und sich selber richtig einschätzen können.


Zu sagen das mach ich nicht ist die wahre Stärke! Solche Touren kenne ich auch zu genüge! 

Leider ist die Pfalz für regelmäßige Besuche zu weit, und dann würden nun auch 2 Aktivitäten konkurrieren... Und vernünftiges Boden/sicherungspersonal ist auch so eine Sache...


----------



## bronks (27. Mai 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kletterei fast völlig aufgegeben. Zum einen weil die Wehwehchen immer zahlreicher wurden, aber hauptsächlich wg der ganzen Idioten die mittlerweile am Fels anzutreffen sind ...


Ja! Genauso geht es mir mit dem Radln.


----------



## S-H-A (27. Mai 2017)

bronks schrieb:


> Ja! Genauso geht es mir mit dem Radln.



Nur kann man denen auf dem Bike super aus dem Weg gehen. Kann stur vor mich hin fahren. Am Fels tummeln sich Dutzende Menschen auf engerem Raum, großer Unterschied. Und auf dem Bike muss ich mir keine tödlichen Unfälle oder schwere Verletzungen ansehen. Desweiteren treffe ich bei meinen Touren eher selten auf andere Biker. Fahre ungern am We, allein um den Menschenmassen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Auch den militanten Wanderern. Und wenn es nur am We geht dann sehr sehr früh. Das funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (30. Mai 2017)

Die Kletterrei ist halt bei vielen zur lifestile Verbloedung geworden. Man muss ja fuer irgendwas sein Geld rauswerfen das man mit seinem langweiligen Job verdient fuer den man sich jahrelang bloedstudiert hat. Grade auf den klassischen Hochgebirgsrouten sehe ich immer wieder diese gigantische Selbstueberschaetzung die zu oft mit dem Satz endet "Wenn ich dann nicht mehr kann, dann ruf ich halt die Bergwacht". Ich habe zu viel gesehen, helfe mitlerweile nur noch in aeussersten Notfaellen. Tips oder Ratschlaege gebe ich keine mehr. Man wird zu oft bloed angemacht als Dank oder der eifersuechtige Freund haut einem eine aufs Maul weil er meint man will seine Freundin anbaggern.

Gut das ich meinerseits dadurch was ueber die menschliche Anatomie lerne. Wie weit kann man Gelenke verdrehen? Wie sieht menschliches Hirn am Fels klebend aus? Welches Geraeusch machen offene Brueche beim versuch sie zu schienen? Wie lange bleiben Finger Frisch wenn man sie in einer SIGG Aluflasche ins Tal transportieren muss? Was ist den Eltern wichtiger? Die GOPRO Ausruestung oder ihr vor Angst schreiender 5 jaehriger der im Klettersteigeinstieg haengt? usw usw...


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (30. Mai 2017)

Ganz so extrem ist es hier zum Glück noch nicht, aber die Anzahl der Leute hier am Fels die keine Ahnung haben steigt kontinuierlich. Proportional dazu steigt die Zahl der beinahe Katastrophen. In der Halle 8er wegziehen und dann in ner alpinen 5er im Klettergarten die Fresse poliert bekommen ist hier eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Eigentlich wundert mich das nicht noch mehr passiert.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. Juni 2017)

Ich habe das Sportklettern aufgegeben wegen den oben genannen Gründen. Als ich vor 15 Jahren damit anfing konnte man in aller Ruhe klettern. Die Stimmung (wenn man nicht alleine war) war gut und man konnte Klettern. Als ich vor ca 3 Jahren das ganze beendete war davon nichts mehr zu spühren. Im Klettergarten ist es brechend voll, laut, und voller Idioten die ohne gebrüllte Komandos nicht klar kommen. 
Wenn ich mich anstellen will für eine Route gehe ich in die Halle. Dort stört mich der Lärm auch nicht so richtig. Wenn ich aber drausen bin, will ich meine Ruhe. 

Beim Eisklettern ist es im Moment auch so das es sich krass zuspitzt. Das ganze wird einfach zu stark vrmarktet. Hinzu kommt noch das es ein no-go ist in eine Route einzusteigen wo schon eine Seilschaft drinn ist. Der Eisschlag macht es zu gefährlich. Nur raffen das viele nicht und steigen dennoch ein. Das kann ich nicht ab, denn ich möchte nicht für den Tot eines Menschen verantwortlich sein weil dieser zu blöd war. 
Da die letzten Winter alle eher mies waren, konzentriete es sich daher auch noch auf wenige Orte. Na ja ich weiss nicht ob ich den Sport nicht auch bald aufgebe.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (13. Juni 2017)

Nachvollziehbar. Pfingstmontag waren wir in einem von drei Klettergebieten die wir hier im Sauerland vor der Haustür haben, es war erschreckend. 
Auf Hinweise, dass der Partner im Bruch unterwegs ist und nicht gesichert ist während man sich das Shirt auszieht oder ne Kippe raucht und dabei keine Hand am Bremsseil hat wurde nicht reagiert.
Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich sonntags und an Feiertagen nicht draussen klettern gehe und auch nur noch einmal auf Fehlverhalten hinweise. Soll sich jeder selbst umbringen, scheinbar wissen es zu viele immer besser.
Jedenfalls eine traurige Entwicklung, vor 10 Jahren war es weitaus angenehmer am Fels.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Juni 2017)

Gestern im Klettersteig in den Lechtalern... Am Einstieg mit der Freundin gewesen als eine einzel Person dahergeschlürft kam und einen Wetterbericht für die nächsten 3 Stunden wollte. Habe ihn daraufhin gwiesen das ich den Steig noch nicht kenne aber einige D Stellen drin sind und das Wetter zusammenzieht. Eventueller schneller Abstieg kann also vorprogrammiert sein. Haben 3 mal betont das er gern vorsteigen kann weil wir nicht schnell sein werden. Der Kerl rührt sich nicht und glotzt wien Auto. Wir also irgendwan rein und in die erste D Stelle. Ich habe ihn daraufhin hin gewiesen das er doch bitte 1 bis 2 Längen Abstand halten möchte, weil wenns mich rauswischt ich ihn zamräum. Nix zu machen, der Kerl wär mir am liebsten in den Hintern gekrochen. Einmal hat er sogar meinen Stiefel in der Hand gehabt vor lauter Aufrutschen. Hab dann zu meiner Freundin gesagt sie soll an der nächsten leichten Stelle warten, wir lassen den Kasperl vorbei. Wir uns in der B Stelle gesichert, er fast Nase an Nase mit mir obwohl mehr als genug Platz war. Hab ihm mitgeteilt das er vorkann weil wir wieder absteigen. Das Wetter war mir zu unsicher. Er am rummaulen das er dann auch wieder absteigen müsse !?! Ich dacht ich schüttel den Kerl gleich wie ne Rumbarassel. Er fängt also maulend an abzusteigen. Wir haben dann noch kurz Pause gmacht um ihm Vorsprung zu lassen sonst hät ich ihn unten durchs Steinfeld gejagt. Leute gibts...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Juli 2017)

Ja deswegen bin ich ao ofters in der Boulderhalle anzutreffen.Felstechnisch wenns uns denn ma gelingt was auf die Reihe zu kriegen.Eher abseits des Trubels....wenn ich seh wie der 15 Jährige Bub mit 40Kilo seinen Herrn sichert am Fels...das war Filmreif!!!!
Trotzdem möchte ich auf dieses schöne Hobby nicht verzichten.Und meinen 3-4 Sicherungskollegen vertraue ich da auch voll und ganz.Da kann man au mal stürzen,ohne Angst zu haben unten auf zu knallen.
Schwierig wirds mit den Klettergruppen die hier öfters unterwegs sind wie DAV und Co.
Will hier net alle über einen Kamm scheren,aber den Kletterneulingen fehlt hier fast immer das richtige Know How um am Fels sicher zu bestehen.Früher oder später passiert da halt was....


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2017)

Trau mich gar nicht  aber vielleicht hat der ein oder andere trotzdem einen Tipp, wo man um Arco rum schön klettern kann,
eher leichtere Touren so 4er,5er. 

Gehöre nicht zu denen, die ihr nicht mögt   bin auch Alpinklettern und Mehrseillängen erfahren, wir kennen uns klettermäßig in der Gegend nur nicht aus.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (15. September 2017)

Belvedere oberhalb von Nago ist schön, easy Routen, noch extrem griffig und top gesichert. ebenso Regina del Lago wenn man zum Ledrosee hochfährt direkt nach dem Tunnel auf der Ponale ein Stück runter und dann links hoch, langer Zustieg aber super Blick auf den See, schöne lange und gut gesicherte Routen, ebenfalls noch extrem griffig


----------



## Thebike69 (15. September 2017)

Da würde ich dir nen Kletterführer/Buch empfehlen für diese Regionen. Da es wirklich zuviele gibt.


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> .... Da es wirklich zuviele gibt.



Genau deshalb die Frage  um das Ganze ein wenig einzugrenzen.
Es soll Kletterführer geben, die 1 kg wiegen 

Danke @Onkel_Stussi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Stussi (15. September 2017)

Der Klettern in Arco Führer ist zum empfehlen. Hab ich auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2017)

...nur ein Klettersteigset [emoji275]
Heute zum ersten Mal das Set getestet. Es ist etwas globig aber super zu bedienen. Die Klemme hält super auf dem Seil und blockiert sicher. Man fällt im Fall der Fälle nicht bis zum letzten Festpunkt zurück.
Für mehr Sicherheit sehr zu empfehlen.
https://www.bergsport-welt.de/Skylotec-Rider-30-Klettersteigset-mit-Seilbremse
...man sind die teuer geworden.
Ich habe letztes Jahr noch um die 150 € bezahlt.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (16. September 2017)

Welcher Klettersteig ist das? Ins set fallen möchte ich trotzdem nicht .


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2017)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Welcher Klettersteig ist das? Ins set fallen möchte ich trotzdem nicht .


Tief fallen ist kaum möglich. Man führt den Reiter einfach in Kopfhöhe mit, so ist die mögliche Fallhöhe sehr gering.
https://klettersteig.de/klettersteig/alpingrat_alpiner_grat/1529
https://klettersteig.de/klettersteig/nonnensteig/8


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (16. September 2017)

Ja aber der Fall wird aufgrund des relativ kurzen Bremsweges bedingt durch die Länge der Arme und des Bandfalldämpfers trotzdem nicht sehr angenehm. Deshalb sollte man es ja auch tunlichst vermeiden in nem Steig zu stürzen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. September 2017)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Ja aber der Fall wird aufgrund des relativ kurzen Bremsweges bedingt durch die Länge der Arme und des Bandfalldämpfers trotzdem nicht sehr angenehm. Deshalb sollte man es ja auch tunlichst vermeiden in nem Steig zu stürzen


Das ist bei dem Set anders.
Wenn ich den Reiter am ausgestrecktem Arm am Seil nach oben schiebe ist die Leine zum Gurt straff, d.h. ich kann mich in den Gurt setzen ohne nach unten zu rutschen...sollte man zwar nicht machen und für Pausen eine kurze Schlinge mit extra Karabiner verwenden, ist aber möglich.
Trotzdem sollte man nicht leichtsinnig werden und auf keinen Fall stürzen oder Abrutschen. 
Das Set verhindert im Normalfall ein Sturz über mehrere Meter...ich bin begeistert.
Allerdings muss man in Bergabpassagen etwas umdenken und den Reiter etwas lösen sonst rutscht er nicht mit.


----------



## bronks (19. Oktober 2018)

Zwickmühle ... Welche neuen Kletterschuhe?
- Die, welche man 30 Tage einklettern muß, aber danach echt gut sind?
oder
- Die welche von Anfang an gut sind, aber nach dem 30igsten Tag stark nachlassen?


----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2018)

bronks schrieb:


> Zwickmühle ... Welche neuen Kletterschuhe?
> - Die, welche man 30 Tage einklettern muß, aber danach echt gut sind?
> oder
> - Die welche von Anfang an gut sind, aber nach dem 30igsten Tag stark nachlassen?



La Sportiva Speedster. Kurze Eingewöhnung weil sehr weich, und durch NoEdge sehr haltbar.


----------



## bastea82 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hängt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und Route ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Oktober 2018)

Fels oder Halle Richtig Klettern oder Bouldern und welcher Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## S-H-A (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab in der Halle sowie am Fels immer denselben Schuh getragen. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch nicht wichtig, weil extrem subjektiv. Der Schuh muss zum Fuß passen und sich präzise klettern lassen. Der eine braucht für'n 8er knallenge Schuhe, der andere macht den in FlipFlops. Oder barfuß....


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich mach s in meinen Rennradschuhen die sind au eng....
Für Fels Scarpa Vapor V
Boulder Halle Five Ten Hiangle
Kletterhalle meist n bissle ausgetretene Schuhe zum runterschrauben
Vorstieg ist bei mir Fels max im 8 Grad.


----------



## bronks (20. Oktober 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten  Die Frage war eigentlich philosophisch gemeint. 

Tatsächlich es es bei mir so, dass ein Kletterschuh etwa die Hälfte seines Lebens wirklich gut ist. Die Weichen zu Beginn ihres Lebens. Die Harten zum Ende ihres Lebens. Wovon hat man letzendlich mehr? Vom steifen Schuh, den man erstmal 4000 Klettermeter einfahren muß, wobei der Spaßfaktor deutlich unter 100% liegt? Vom weichen Schuh, der nach 4000 Klettermetern so nachläßt, dass viele Tritte anstrengend zu stehen sind und der Spaßfaktor anfängt zu leiden?


----------



## S-H-A (20. Oktober 2018)

Sag ich doch, weicher Schuh. Und die Tritttechnik anpassen. Lernen alles auf Reibung zu treten. Funktioniert nach Umgewöhnung perfekt.


----------



## Yeti666 (7. November 2018)

Mal was zum Schmunzeln aus vergangenen Tagen...http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13517132.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (7. November 2018)

"Im Taumel der Triebe". Ein Klassiker im unteren 8.Grad in Ettringen!!


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

Ausgrab...

Es gibt aber nicht nur Idioten am Fels in der Pfalz...komme gerade vom Asselstein, waren fast nur Pfälzer Urgesteine mit bestimmt zusammen deutlich über 250 Jahre Klettererfahrung...

@S-H-A : kommst du aus Wernersberg?


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ausgrab...
> 
> Es gibt aber nicht nur Idioten am Fels in der Pfalz...komme gerade vom Asselstein, waren fast nur Pfälzer Urgesteine mit bestimmt zusammen deutlich über 250 Jahre Klettererfahrung...
> 
> @S-H-A : kommst du aus Wernersberg?


Oh du treibst dich jetzt auch hier rum? Wusste bis jetzt nur vom schwe... Das der auch mtb fährt!


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

Hey...

Ich komme eigentlich vom Rad...habe 92 mit MTB angefangen, dann in ab 95 Straßenrennen, vor allem in NRW...bis ich zurück bin 2011...seit dem eigentlich nur noch MTB, so gut wie garnicht mehr auf der Straße...und klettern geht halt immer...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> Ich komme eigentlich vom Rad...habe 92 mit MTB angefangen, dann in ab 95 Straßenrennen, vor allem in NRW...bis ich zurück bin 2011...seit dem eigentlich nur noch MTB, so gut wie garnicht mehr auf der Straße...und klettern geht halt immer...


Bis jetzt kannte ich dich nur aus dem Dorf  und halt  live vom klettern in der Pfalz... Wo ich dieses Jahr nach längerer Abstinenz vom klettern auch Mal wieder zum biken und klettern war.


----------



## S-H-A (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ausgrab...
> 
> Es gibt aber nicht nur Idioten am Fels in der Pfalz...komme gerade vom Asselstein, waren fast nur Pfälzer Urgesteine mit bestimmt zusammen deutlich über 250 Jahre Klettererfahrung...
> 
> @S-H-A : kommst du aus Wernersberg?



Nein, in der Pfalz sind die Idioten noch die Ausnahmen. Zumeist auch nur Touristen, so wie ich  .


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nein, in der Pfalz sind die Idioten noch die Ausnahmen. Zumeist auch nur Touristen, so wie ich  .


Zusätzlich gillt: je weiter der Zustieg desto weniger Idioten...


----------



## S-H-A (18. August 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gillt: je weiter der Zustieg desto weniger Idioten...



Richtig! In der Fränkischen ganz extrem. Lang ist's her.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Richtig! In der Fränkischen ganz extrem. Lang ist's her.


Das gilt glaub ich überall.. die Idioten Dichte ist auch der Grund warum ich Hallen mittlerweile komplett meide ...


----------



## S-H-A (18. August 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das gilt glaub ich überall.. die Idioten Dichte ist auch der Grund warum ich Hallen mittlerweile komplett meide ...



Gehe noch 1× die Woche in die Halle. Es ist kaum noch zu ertragen. Das Klettern ist zum Fitnesssport verkommen. Der Kletteter an sich stirbt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

Ja leider... Alles muss ohne Eigenverantwortung funktionieren... Sich an erfahrene Leute dranhängen ist auch out...


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

@delphi: dann müssen wir mal biken gehen...

Ja, im großen und ganzen hält es sich in der Pfalz in Grenzen, alleine schon, weil kaum was durchgebohrt ist...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> @delphi: dann müssen wir mal biken gehen...
> 
> Ja, im großen und ganzen hält es sich in der Pfalz in Grenzen, alleine schon, weil kaum was durchgebohrt ist...


Sehr gerne! Wird dieses Jahr aber eng! Die nächsten Wochen sind ziemlich dicht mit Terminen...


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

Kein Stress, halte es im Hinterkopf, wenn Du mal wieder da bist...entweder hier oder im Dorf...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kein Stress, halte es im Hinterkopf, wenn Du mal wieder da bist...entweder hier oder im Dorf...


Das werde ich! Zwischen Dahn und der französischen Grenze haben wir in 2 Tagen bikepacking schon  einiges schönes gefunden .


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

Ok...ich fahre viel im Raum Klingenmünster / Annweiler...der Master im Bereich Neustadt...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ok...ich fahre viel im Raum Klingenmünster / Annweiler...der Master im Bereich Neustadt...


Oh MOO fährt auch? 

Von St. Martin Hab ich auch schon Mal ne Tour gemacht...


----------



## stummerwinter (18. August 2019)

Jepp...wir fahren seit 4 Jahren zusammen SIS...und recht regelmäßig MTb im Wald...


----------



## delphi1507 (18. August 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Jepp...wir fahren seit 4 Jahren zusammen SIS...und recht regelmäßig MTb im Wald...


Sis sagt mir jetzt nichts, wenn sollten wir aber per PN Weiterquatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. August 2019)

SiS .... Schlaflos im Sattel ... das Kultrennen für alle ohne Gangschaltung am Rad. 

Sind hier zufällig ein paar Leute aus dem Bereich K/NE/D die gerne mal Klettern?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. August 2019)

Makke schrieb:


> SiS .... Schlaflos im Sattel ... das Kultrennen für alle ohne Gangschaltung am Rad.
> 
> Sind hier zufällig ein paar Leute aus dem Bereich K/NE/D die gerne mal Klettern?


BN


----------



## Merrakon (13. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja leider... Alles muss ohne Eigenverantwortung funktionieren... Sich an erfahrene Leute dranhängen ist auch out...


Macht aber noch Mega Spaß. 
Aber an diesen neumodernen Quatsch halte ich mich eh nicht.


----------



## goldencore (30. Januar 2020)

Diejenigen, die Klettern, werden das Ausmaß dieses Schwachsinns ermessen können. Und ja, da war wirklich ein Baby drin!
Schon gemein, wenn der Vater am Darwin Award für einen arbeitet, obwohl man den gar nicht verdient!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2020)

Super. ? Passende Lektüre dazu: https://www.zeit.de/entdecken/2019-...e-trendsport-ueberschaetzung-sicherung-gefahr


----------



## luchslistig (30. Januar 2020)

na so kann sich die Mutti beim Abflug direkt noch bei allen verabschieden.... 
Wat'n Schwachfug!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (30. Januar 2020)

So zeigt Papi dem Kind die Kindheit mit Klettern usw. die es dann später wohlbehütet nicht haben wird.


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2020)

Wie passend, dass die Krankenkasse direkt an der Wand für sich wirbt


----------



## goldencore (30. Januar 2020)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Super. ? Passende Lektüre dazu: https://www.zeit.de/entdecken/2019-...e-trendsport-ueberschaetzung-sicherung-gefahr


Wir haben den Knalli angesprochen. Er hat das für ganz easy und ungefährlich gehalten. Das Hallenpersonal hat dem Mist dann ein Ende bereitet.
In der Halle, in der ich normalerweise klettere, wird aber schon sehr darauf geachtet und die Leute auch angesprochen.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wir haben den Knalli angesprochen. Er hat das für ganz easy und ungefährlich gehalten. Das Hallenpersonal hat dem Mist dann ein Ende bereitet.
> In der Halle, in der ich normalerweise klettere, wird aber schon sehr darauf geachtet und die Leute auch angesprochen.


Nicht das ich das gut finde oder machen würde, wenn am andern Ende, wohlgemerkt wurd hier toprope gesichert, nur 50gk hängen, wird nichts passieren!
Selbst bei gleichem Gewicht wird er wohl kaum ausgehoben. Wäre es Vorstieg sieht die Welt anders aus.


----------



## homerjay (30. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> Wir haben den Knalli angesprochen. Er hat das für ganz easy und ungefährlich gehalten. Das Hallenpersonal hat dem Mist dann ein Ende bereitet.
> In der Halle, in der ich normalerweise klettere, wird aber schon sehr darauf geachtet und die Leute auch angesprochen.


Den hätte ich auch angesprochen. Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein? Aber die Handhaltung beim "Sichern" passt dazu gut ins Bild. Hätte ich Hallenaufsicht gehabt, ich hätte ihn rausgeworfen.
BTT:


----------



## goldencore (30. Januar 2020)

In der hiesigen Halle sichert nach meiner Beobachtung niemand mit HMS. Warum sollte man auch?

War zwar Toprope, aber ein ca gleichschwerer Kumpel am anderen Ende. Reicht ja, dass er stolpert...


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Den hätte ich auch angesprochen. Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein? Aber die Handhaltung beim "Sichern" passt dazu gut ins Bild. Hätte ich Hallenaufsicht gehabt, ich hätte ihn rausgeworfen.
> BTT:


Wenn er mit nem HMS sichert ist das schon richtig so. Ich wurde auch schon angesprochen weil ich in der Halle mit Vorliebe via HMS sichere...von irgendwelchen Jungspunden


_______________________________________________
Ich weiß, bin oft der einzige, jedoch gerade mit Anfängern am anderen Ende habe ich deutlich mehr Kontrolle als mit dem Mega jule. Und so ein HMS-Karabiner ist halt kein schönes teures Gadget welches man sich als Modekletterer zulegen kann






Funzt das Bild?


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

darkJST schrieb:


> Östlich von D ist ziemlich lang kein Meer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und schönen Drall in die Seile bringst. HMS ist zurecht seit 20 Jahren Geschichte.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> In der hiesigen Halle sichert nach meiner Beobachtung niemand mit HMS. Warum sollte man auch?
> 
> ...



Z.b. die teilweise miese Qualität der Hallenseile (aufgepelzt) die kaum durch einen Tuber zu bekommen ist. 
Draußen gibt es noch viel mehr Grunde hms zu sichern...


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und schönen Drall in die Seile bringst. HMS ist zurecht seit 20 Jahren Geschichte.


So ein Blödsinn.. HMS hat sehr wohl seine Berechtigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> War zwar Toprope, aber ein ca gleichschwerer Kumpel am anderen Ende. Reicht ja, dass er stolpert...


Stimmt schon gerade in der Halle sind viele unterwegs die nicht sichern können, dav und Haltung bei nem Tuber, darauf angesprochen ,sie hätten Ahnung, einen Trainerschein...
Danach hab ich die andere Seite der Halle aufgesucht und dem Chef bescheid gesagt...

darum gehe ich wenn überhaupt nur noch an den Fels und dann bevorzugt jene die ein wenig Zustiegszeit benötigen..


----------



## goldencore (30. Januar 2020)

In der Halle sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund auf die Vorzüge und die zusätzliche Sicherheit eines Autotubers zu verzichten. Dicke Hallenseile können im GriGri unangenehm sein, im z.B. Jul^2 kein Problem. Auch draußen würde ich HMS nur als Notlösung benützen. Sichere mal zwei Nachsteiger in der 3er-Seilschaft mit HMS. Das machst du nie wieder freiwillig, wenn du das im Vergleich mal mit irgendeinem Gerät gemacht hast, das automatisch blockiert.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.. HMS hat sehr wohl seine Berechtigung!



Schon lange nicht mehr. Weder beim Sportklettern noch beim Alpinklettern. Die 3min um einen ATC beim Führungswechsel umzuhängen hat man immer.


----------



## stummerwinter (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und schönen Drall in die Seile bringst. HMS ist zurecht seit 20 Jahren Geschichte.



Interessant, dann hatte der Bergführer (+ Bergretter) in meiner letzten Fortbildung im letzten Herbst wohl keine Ahnung...


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Interessant, dann hatte der Bergführer (+ Bergretter) in meiner letzten Fortbildung im letzten Herbst wohl keine Ahnung...


Die sind dafür bekannt an Traditionen festzuhalten. Kenne da einige. Teils echt gute Leute, aber konservativ. Aber selbst der DAV geht allmählich neue Wege.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

goldencore schrieb:


> In der Halle sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund auf die Vorzüge und die zusätzliche Sicherheit eines Autotubers zu verzichten. Dicke Hallenseile können im GriGri unangenehm sein, im z.B. Jul^2 kein Problem. Auch draußen würde ich HMS nur als Notlösung benützen. Sichere mal zwei Nachsteiger in der 3er-Seilschaft mit HMS. Das machst du nie wieder freiwillig, wenn du das im Vergleich mal mit irgendeinem Gerät gemacht hast, das automatisch blockiert.


Es kommt immer auf die Situation an. Glaub mir, ich kenne den vorteil einer Plate bei 2 Nachsteigern .. bevorzugt klettere ich Clean oder teilweise clean bis auf die Stände die müssen eingebort sein. 


Als Autotuber habe ich ein clickup, kannste mit dicken Hallenseile vergessen. 2 Nachsteiger mit hms ist Mist, ja, sollte man aber auch beherrschen! Es gibt Standplätze z.b. in der Pfalz da blockiert auch kein Tuber bei 2 Nachsteigern da er aufliegt und sich nicht bewegen kann, da bevorzuge ich klar hms, die die Bremshandposition (oben nach dav oder unten nachöav) scheiß egal ist. 
Im überschlagenen Vorstieg ist hms auch von Vorteil... Kein umständliches Dummyrunner gebastelt und co.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr. Weder beim Sportklettern noch beim Alpinklettern. Die 3min um einen ATC beim Führungswechsel umzuhängen hat man immer.


Funktioniert nicht überall... Aber ich lass dir gerne den Glauben...


----------



## stummerwinter (30. Januar 2020)

Wenn der neue Weg heißt, einen der wichtigsten Knoten nicht mehr zu lehren, sehe ich das als den falschen Weg an...


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die sind dafür bekannt an Traditionen festzuhalten. Kenne da einige. Teils echt gute Leute, aber konservativ. Aber selbst der DAV geht allmählich neue Wege.


Wir können uns gerne in der Pfalz an einer Tour treffen und da zeigst mir dann wie du mit nem Tuber sicher einen Nachsteiger sicherst... Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass an einigen Stellen Tuber versagen, da sie aufliegen ist real...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

Tub123 schrieb:


>


Nein! Falsche Aussagen kann man nicht stehen lassen! Wenn da leben dran hängen!


----------



## S-H-A (30. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht überall... Aber ich lass dir gerne den Glauben...


In der Pfalz war ich unzählige Male..Aber das erklärt einiges.
Belassen wir es jetzt dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Januar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> In der Pfalz war ich unzählige Male..Aber das erklärt einiges.
> Belassen wir es jetzt dabei.


Ist nicht mein Hausgebiet, aber dort wusste ich gleich eine Tour wo du mit nur Tuber alt ausschaust am Standplatz... Hab's getestet, funktionierte reproduzierbar nicht sicher! Aber wer hms als total sinnlos bezeichnet, fällt als Sicherungspersonal für mich komplett aus!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (31. Januar 2020)

Mit klettern hatte ich bisher überhaupt nichts am hut, bis im dezember im nachbarort das Hebdi in den altehrwürdigen hallen der ziegelhofbrauerei eröffnet wurde. Von ersten besuch an hatte es mich gepackt und seither verbringe ich dort deutlich mehr stunden als auf dem bike. Macht süchtig  der ideale ausgleich zum biken, vor allem im winter wenn es draussen dunkel und kalt ist


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. Januar 2020)

Geh mittlerweile auch lieber zum Bouldern als zum Felsklettern.
So bin ich flexibler Stichwort Kletterpartner..


----------



## LIDDL (31. Januar 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Mit klettern hatte ich bisher überhaupt nichts am hut, bis im dezember im nachbarort das Hebdi in den altehrwürdigen hallen der ziegelhofbrauerei eröffnet wurde. Von ersten besuch an hatte es mich gepackt und seither verbringe ich dort deutlich mehr stunden als auf dem bike. Macht süchtig  der ideale ausgleich zum biken, vor allem im winter wenn es draussen dunkel und kalt ist


Das ist das Problem 
Ich war vor 3 Jahren das erste mal bouldern und direkt süchtig  bin im Schnitt bei fast 80 bouldertagen im Jahr und Kratz am moonboard an der 6c(+)/7


Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Geh mittlerweile auch lieber zum Bouldern als zum Felsklettern.
> So bin ich flexibler Stichwort Kletterpartner..


Ist bei mir auch so, Sachen packen und hin, irgend jemand is schon da  
Aber es Nix über Fels! Egal ob Sport, Alpin oder bouldern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Februar 2020)

Klar Fels ist schon cool...
War letztes Jahr aber kaum.
Befürchte das wird sich dieses Jahr nicht groß ändern..


----------



## Mr. Svonda (1. Februar 2020)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem
> Ich war vor 3 Jahren das erste mal bouldern und direkt süchtig
> 
> Ist bei mir auch so, Sachen packen und hin, irgend jemand is schon da


Oh jaa, der suchtfaktor ist schon sehr hoch, bin aktuell zwei bis dreimal die woche in der halle, mehr lässt die körperliche verfassung nicht zu 

Genau das ist das tolle, man findet schnell anschluss und jemand ist immer da. Nach der arbeit direkt hin, ein/zwei stunden bouldern und etwas quatschen, danach an der bar ein bierchen und man geht mit einem fetten grinsen nach hause


----------



## S-H-A (1. Februar 2020)

Heut ist es nicht mehr schön wie noch vor 10 Jahren. Die Klientel hat sich stark verändert. Mir fällt es teils echt schwer zum Training in die Halle zu fahren. Laut, extrovertiert, prollig. Hab mich da jetzt einige Wochen durchgebissen und komm allmählich wieder auf ein annehmbares Niveau. Nicht wie früher, aber für meine lädierten Knochen doch noch überraschend gut. Im Frühjahr geht es nach fast 5 Jahren mal wieder nach Bleau. Freu mich wie Bulle. Bis dahin muss die Form wieder stimmen. Noch liegen 5kg vor mir?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2020)

Viel Spass in bleau, war letztes Jahr noch Mal dort.


----------



## S-H-A (1. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Viel Spass in bleau, war letztes Jahr noch Mal dort.



Bleau ist ein Traum, oder? War bestimmt 25Mal dort. Das schöne ist halt, dass jeder was machen kann. 8a direkt neben einer 4a Platte. Und das schönste ist, dass man nach erfolgreicher Begehung einer senkrechten "Kratzer" fb7b, in der benachbarten 5a Platte eins auf die Fresse bekommen kann wenn man die Lösung nicht checkt. Herrlich. Das mag ich auch so an Gebieten wie der Pfalz und vor allem Ettringen. Abgefahrene Bewegungen! Da kann man auch noch mit kaputtem Rücken und "schlechter" Fitness noch recht schwer klettern wenn man denn die Erfahrung hat und weiß wie's geht.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Bleau ist ein Traum, oder? War bestimmt 25Mal dort. Das schöne ist halt, dass jeder was machen kann. 8a direkt neben einer 4a Platte. Und das schönste ist, dass man nach erfolgreicher Begehung einer senkrechten "Kratzer" fb7b, in der benachbarten 5a Platte eins auf die Fresse bekommen kann wenn man die Lösung nicht checkt. Herrlich. Das mag ich auch so an Gebieten wie der Pfalz und vor allem Ettringen. Abgefahrene Bewegungen! Da kann man auch noch mit kaputtem Rücken und "schlechter" Fitness noch recht schwer klettern wenn man denn die Erfahrung hat und weiß wie's geht.


Ja so schaut's aus, bleau ist gerade mit Family absolut Top! Für jeden etwas dabei. Egal ob ? oder Classics wie bas couvier.

Wenn ich die Fortschritte der Kids in 2 Wochen sehe! Ja selbst ne 3a kann Mal sagen hier hebst du heute nicht ab! Wenn man es dann gecheckt hat denkt man sich, OK wo war jetzt das Problem?

Einzig die wilden Bienen können sehr unangenehm sein! Spalt im rechten schräg angelehntem Block... Mindestens seit 5 Jahren dort ansässig!








In ettringen hab ich so oft Leute an Lauras Stern verzweifeln sehen  . Da hast halt schnell verloren wenn man keinen riss klettern kann.

Wenn ich an manchen Pfalz "Mann" klassiker aus 1910-13 denke. Einfach ein Traum, da brauche ich keine schwere Tour um meinen Spass zu haben. Oder ausgefallene Sachen wie den Byzantiner weg..


----------



## stummerwinter (1. Februar 2020)

Bleau ist klasse...5a Platte? Das kann auch in einer 3c passieren...

Norm-IIIer der Pfalz, Bild hat ein Kollege gemacht:


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2020)

Ah der Klassiker   wenn die Füße kommen und du denkst 3?


----------



## stummerwinter (1. Februar 2020)

Genau! Und ja nicht zur letzten Sicherung runter schauen...


----------



## stummerwinter (1. Februar 2020)

Kennst Du die?
Bin ich schon ein klein wenig stolz, die geschafft zu haben im Vorstieg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2020)

Oh das kenne ich nur zu gut aus dem Normalweg am Stuhl... Zu kleiner friend mit dem Fuß abgetippt, verabschiedet sich nach unten, nix großes mehr am Gurt! Und man klemmt mit dem Becken im riss... War ein langes verbleibendes Solo!


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kennst Du die?
> Bin ich schon ein klein wenig stolz, die geschafft zu haben im Vorstieg:


Bewusst nicht, aber eventuell vom anschauen von unten...


----------



## S-H-A (1. Februar 2020)

Lauras Stern. Der schönste 5er im Gebiet . Leider mit Bohrhaken verschandelt. Eine Unart solche Linien zu verbohren. 
Z.B. der Froschkönig, so wie er heute besteht, ein 7er von vielen, ohne sonderlichen Anspruch. In der Erstbegeher Variante war das clean, dann echt fordernd. Glaub von Florian Schmitz war die, Agonie hieß sie da noch. Naja, nicht zu ändern und wird immer häufiger. Auch eine Mayflower lässt sich gut ohne Bohrhaken klettern. Nur der letzte Zug ist dann scary weil davor nix solides liegt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur ein kleiner Offset. 
In der Pfalz habe ich mir schon so oft in die Hose gemacht. Wie oft man da denkt: Ok, hält nicht, aber bremst wenigstens. Glaub heut sterb ich mangels Routine in einer Pfälzer Sportklettertour schon 1000 Tode. Ich vermisse die Kletterei. Hoffe so sehr, dass der Körper endlich wieder hält.


----------



## stummerwinter (1. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Lauras Stern. Der schönste 5er im Gebiet . Leider mit Bohrhaken verschandelt. Eine Unart solche Linien zu verbohren.
> Z.B. der Froschkönig, so wie er heute besteht, ein 7er von vielen, ohne sonderlichen Anspruch. In der Erstbegeher Variante war das clean, dann echt fordernd.



Ettringen? Muss ich endlich mal hin...

Zum Bild: fliegender Teppich am Dimbergpfeiler


----------



## Mr. Svonda (6. Februar 2020)

Bouldertraining mit und ohne bike 









Hier könnt ihr einen blick auf mein mittlerweile zweites daheim werfen:








						Hebdi fescht | halfmoon Bike Blog
					

Das Hebdi, die neue Boulderhalle in Liestal hat mich in ihren Bann gezogen, einmal kurz vorbeigeschaut und gleich hängen geblieben.




					halfmoon-biking.ch


----------



## LIDDL (6. Februar 2020)

Die Griffe sehen cool aus


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Februar 2020)

Ich kuriere gerade einen Ringbandabriss aus... dummerweise kann ich damit nichtmals biken... _grml_. Gibt's noch weitere Leidensgenossen hier?


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich kuriere gerade einen Ringbandabriss aus... dummerweise kann ich damit nichtmals biken... _grml_. Gibt's noch weitere Leidensgenossen hier?



Welches ist weg?


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Februar 2020)

A4 Mittelfinger... also bin noch gut weg gekommen. Ist dummerweise über die Feiertage in Bremen passiert. Da geht man mal fremd bouldern und dann passiert sowas... Die Ärzte wussten natürlich nix... "Ringerbänder reißen nicht". Behandle es jetzt konservativ mit einer speziellen Ringbandschutzschiene. Wollte Ende Februar das erste mal an die Wand und schauen was der Finger so sagt. Im Mai will ich wieder halbwegs fit für die Vogesen und Bleau sein .... Wobei ich in Bleau dieses Jahr vermutlich noch langsam machen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> In ettringen hab ich so oft Leute an Lauras Stern verzweifeln sehen . Da hast halt schnell verloren wenn man keinen riss klettern kann.



Ettringen ist aber auch seeeeehr speziell ;-) Ich brauchte bestimmt 3 Anläufe bis es mir da gefällt. Jetzt mag ich es sogar mehr als Berdorf und die Vogesen


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ettringen? Muss ich endlich mal hin...
> 
> Zum Bild: fliegender Teppich am Dimbergpfeiler


Sag Bescheid wenn du Mal nach ettringen kommst!


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> A4 Mittelfinger... also bin noch gut weg gekommen. Ist dummerweise über die Feiertage in Bremen passiert. Da geht man mal fremd bouldern und dann passiert sowas... Die Ärzte wussten natürlich nix... "Ringerbänder reißen nicht". Behandle es jetzt konservativ mit einer speziellen Ringbandschutzschiene. Wollte Ende Februar das erste mal an die Wand und schauen was der Finger so sagt. Im Mai will ich wieder halbwegs fit für die Vogesen und Bleau sein .... Wobei ich in Bleau dieses Jahr vermutlich noch langsam machen muss



Und dann kannst nicht biken? Tape dir das Mittelgelenk mal leicht "steif". Die Schiene hat mir nie geholfen. Bewegen dagegen immer. Durch Tape die Bewegung einschränken, ja. Aber versteifen führt nur zu Verklebungen die sich dann wieder schmerzhaft lösen müssen. Bewegen ohne Last immer gut. 
Ettringen ist wunderschön. War von 2005 bis 2011 mein 2. Wohnzimmer.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ettringen ist aber auch seeeeehr speziell ;-) Ich brauchte bestimmt 3 Anläufe bis es mir da gefällt. Jetzt mag ich es sogar mehr als Berdorf und die Vogesen


Das kannst du eigentlich über fast jedes Gebiet sagen... OK in Ettringen muss man halt Risse mögen... Ein Riss ist halt ein großer griff wenn man weiß wie . Und in der Regel lassen sich diese wie oben genannte Lauras Stern super selbst absichern. Lauras Stern hat halt ein paar Bühler bekommen, was für die Leute die nicht mobil legen können oder wollen sicherlich sinnvoll ist. Und die Tour ermöglicht es auch da durch gefahrlos in selbst gelegte Sicherungen zu springen, und so vertrauen auf zu bauen! Mache ich an der Stelle ganz gerne Mal.
Und wenn man sich dann sicher genug ist, ist es dennoch ein anderes Gefühl bewusst in die eigene.sicherung zu springen ohne doppelten Boden! 

Zu den bremst wenigstens Sicherungen, 2 oh ha Sicherungen ist eine na ja Sicherung ?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und dann kannst nicht biken? Tape dir das Mittelgelenk mal leicht "steif". Die Schiene hat mir nie geholfen. Bewegen dagegen immer. Durch Tape die Bewegung einschränken, ja. Aber versteifen führt nur zu Verklebungen die sich dann wieder schmerzhaft lösen müssen. Bewegen ohne Last immer gut.
> Ettringen ist wunderschön. War von 2005 bis 2011 mein 2. Wohnzimmer.


Bin auch sehr oft da gewesen... Nun aber auch schon einige Jahre nicht mehr. Mag den Sandstein der Pfalz mehr, das andere Problem ist das der kletterpartner denen ich vertraut habe, nicht mehr verfügbar sind.


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und dann kannst nicht biken? Tape dir das Mittelgelenk mal leicht "steif". Die Schiene hat mir nie geholfen. Bewegen dagegen immer. Durch Tape die Bewegung einschränken, ja. Aber versteifen führt nur zu Verklebungen die sich dann wieder schmerzhaft lösen müssen. Bewegen ohne Last immer gut.
> Ettringen ist wunderschön. War von 2005 bis 2011 mein 2. Wohnzimmer.



Das ist ne recht spezielle Schiene... hat ein Alexander Schweizer vom Uniklinikum Balgrist in Zürich entwickelt. Du hast einen Part der dir von oben auf das Glied drückt und einen von unten gegen die Beugesehne. Rechts und links besteht kein Druck damit die Gefäße und Nerven nicht abgequetscht werden. Somit würde das Ringband wieder möglichst eng zusammenwachsen. Das soll man 2 Monate 24/7 tragen und danach erst auf Tape umgewöhnen. 

Klar, ich könnte fahren, da ich ja eine Faust machen kann... aber ich bekomme keine Handschuhe an und es mir einfach zu kalt ohne 



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das kannst du eigentlich über fast jedes Gebiet sagen... OK in Ettringen muss man halt Risse mögen... Ein Riss ist halt ein großer griff wenn man weiß wie . Und in der Regel lassen sich diese wie oben genannte Lauras Stern super selbst absichern. Lauras Stern hat halt ein paar Bühler bekommen, was für die Leute die nicht mobil legen können oder wollen sicherlich sinnvoll ist. Und die Tour ermöglicht es auch da durch gefahrlos in selbst gelegte Sicherungen zu springen, und so vertrauen auf zu bauen! Mache ich an der Stelle ganz gerne Mal.
> Und wenn man sich dann sicher genug ist, ist es dennoch ein anderes Gefühl bewusst in die eigene.sicherung zu springen ohne doppelten Boden!
> 
> Zu den bremst wenigstens Sicherungen, 2 oh ha Sicherungen ist eine na ja Sicherung ?



Lauras Stern bin ich nachgestiegen. Fand ich persönlich sehr schön aber jetzt nicht so übermäßig schwer. Gut, ich klettere auch wesentlich schwerer, bin aber absolut kein Fan von mobiler Sicherung. Klar habe ich schon paar mal gelegt und es hat auch immer gehalten aber komplett clean? Da will mein Kopf nicht. Lieber falle ich in 30m Höhe 12m ins Seil als ne 5 clean zu gehen und nicht zu 99,9% weiß, dass mein Sicherungspunkt hält. 

Kommt ihr zwei aus der Gegend? Bin draußen regelmäßig in Ettringen, Gerolstein, Berdorf (wenn es nicht zu voll ist... also eigentlich nie..  ) und über ein langes Wochenende auch mal in die Vogesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das kannst du eigentlich über fast jedes Gebiet sagen... OK in Ettringen muss man halt Risse mögen... Ein Riss ist halt ein großer griff wenn man weiß wie . Und in der Regel lassen sich diese wie oben genannte Lauras Stern super selbst absichern. Lauras Stern hat halt ein paar Bühler bekommen, was für die Leute die nicht mobil legen können oder wollen sicherlich sinnvoll ist. Und die Tour ermöglicht es auch da durch gefahrlos in selbst gelegte Sicherungen zu springen, und so vertrauen auf zu bauen! Mache ich an der Stelle ganz gerne Mal.
> Und wenn man sich dann sicher genug ist, ist es dennoch ein anderes Gefühl bewusst in die eigene.sicherung zu springen ohne doppelten Boden!
> 
> Zu den bremst wenigstens Sicherungen, 2 oh ha Sicherungen ist eine na ja Sicherung ?



Habe mich in cleanen Rissen in Ettringen  immer wohler gefühlt als in gebohrten Touren. Denn da konnte ich immer was legen wenn mir danach war. Und die haben absolut zuverlässig gehalten. In der Pfalz sieht das schon anders aus. Da taugen sie oft nur als Bremse ?.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das ist ne recht spezielle Schiene... hat ein Alexander Schweizer vom Uniklinikum Balgrist in Zürich entwickelt. Du hast einen Part der dir von oben auf das Glied drückt und einen von unten gegen die Beugesehne. Rechts und links besteht kein Druck damit die Gefäße und Nerven nicht abgequetscht werden. Somit würde das Ringband wieder möglichst eng zusammenwachsen. Das soll man 2 Monate 24/7 tragen und danach erst auf Tape umgewöhnen.
> 
> Klar, ich könnte fahren, da ich ja eine Faust machen kann... aber ich bekomme keine Handschuhe an und es mir einfach zu kalt ohne
> 
> ...


Ich bin aus der Bonner Ecke und früher sehr viel in Ettringen gewesen. Nach dem 3 Kollegen in den Alpen abgestürzt sind, hat sich das Klettern bei mir sehr reduziert... In Ettringen hatte ich im Sektor schiffsbug auch selbst ein einschneidendes Erlebnis, da war ich froh im Nachstieg unterwegs gewesen zu sein! Da ist mir im quietschentchen ein Kühlschrank großer Block unter mir ausgebrochen   .
Mir geht es was Sicherungen angeht eher wie @S-H-A. Einer selbst gelegten Sicherung traue ich mehr als einem Borhaken unbekannten Alters und Zustands im Fels.. aber ich muss zugeben daß hat gedauert! 
Selbst heute noch steige ich bei homöopathischen kletterdosen im Jahr, lieber in etwas cleaned ein, solange die Stände / Umlenkungen gebort sind.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Habe mich in cleanen Rissen in Ettringen  immer wohler gefühlt als in gebohrten Touren. Denn da konnte ich immer was legen wenn mir danach war. Und die haben absolut zuverlässig gehalten. In der Pfalz sieht das schon anders aus. Da taugen sie oft nur als Bremse ?.


Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch in Ettringen einen einzigen Sektor in dem Friends nicht zuverlässig sind, die Wege dort sind aber eh jenseits meiner Möglichkeiten, so das ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt habe, an sonsten sind die Friends in Ettringen im der Regel sehr gute Sicherungspunkte.


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch in Ettringen einen einzigen Sektor in dem Friends nicht zuverlässig sind, die Wege dort sind aber eh jenseits meiner Möglichkeiten, so das ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt habe, an sonsten sind die Friends in Ettringen im der Regel sehr gute Sicherungspunkte.



Schwarzer Zirkel. Da ist der Fels glatt wie Glas. Da ist mir auch mal was durchgerutscht. Da habe ich dann immer 2 oder 3 Cams untereinander gelegt. So war das dann safe. Ich mochte diese Grube sehr, geile Touren. Heute leider gesperrt.


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der Bonner Ecke und früher sehr viel in Ettringen gewesen. Nach dem 3 Kollegen in den Alpen abgestürzt sind, hat sich das Klettern bei mir sehr reduziert... In Ettringen hatte ich im Sektor schiffsbug auch selbst ein einschneidendes Erlebnis, da war ich froh im Nachstieg unterwegs gewesen zu sein! Da ist mir im quietschentchen ein Kühlschrank großer Block unter mir ausgebrochen   .
> Mir geht es was Sicherungen angeht eher wie @S-H-A. Einer selbst gelegten Sicherung traue ich mehr als einem Borhaken unbekannten Alters und Zustands im Fels.. aber ich muss zugeben daß hat gedauert!
> Selbst heute noch steige ich bei homöopathischen kletterdosen im Jahr, lieber in etwas cleaned ein, solange die Stände / Umlenkungen gebort sind.



Mist... so Erlebnisse sind immer einschneidend. Habe mir in Spanien mal einen Sinter im Vorstieg ins Gesicht gehauen. Bin natürlich gefallen aber glücklicherweise hat sich das Erlebnis nicht eingebrannt.

Bei Bohrhaken in Meeresnähe bin ich auch kritisch. Aber sonst..... einem Keil würde ich jetzt noch deutlich mehr vertrauen als friends.. die Dinger können sich bewegen.. Kopf ;-) Muss aber auch einfach sagen, dass ich keine Motivation habe mich mit mobilen Sicherungstechniken auseinander zu setzen, weil es genug gut abgesichertes gibt.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

@Mehrsau: Risse sollten gehen

Kennst du das Buch: "soweit die Hände greifen" ?

Wenn nicht, besorg es Dir...

Langkofel: R.I.P.

Ist immer eine Frage, was man gewohnt ist...man sollte flexibel bleiben, es gitbt selbst bei uns Situationen, in denen ich lieber eine Knotenschlinge lege als zB Keil oder Friend...dann wieder lieber Fried...oder auch mal ein Keil...

War mal an der Costa Blanca direkt am Meer, da habe ich mir mob. Sicherungsgeräte gewünscht...bin da in ne Tour rein, sah von unten noch gut aus...


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> @Mehrsau: Risse sollten gehen
> 
> Kennst du das Buch: "soweit die Hände greifen" ?
> 
> ...



Dafür muss man in der Gegend nicht einmal ans Meer. Selbst im Hinterland um Alicante gab es viele, teils auch beliebte Gebiete, mit viel begangenen Touren die echt zum gruseln waren. Da gab es zu Hauf wenig vertrauenserweckende Bohrhaken. Selbst in schwereren Touren.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen im Hinterland, sind aber auch eher in der Gegend um Calpe und Nördlich...Homebase: Denia


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen im Hinterland, sind aber auch eher in der Gegend um Calpe und Nördlich...Homebase: Denia



War ein schöner Trip. Schon lang her. Glaub 2008. Vermiss die Zeit manchmal. Wenn die körperlichen Gebrechen nicht wären... Aber dann wäre ich auch nie zum biken gekommen.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

Bin relativ regelmäßig dort (alle zwei Jahre)...meine Schwiegertiger in Spe hat dort ein Haus...

Gefällt mir auch, vor allem die Vielfallt...von leichtem Sportklettern bis quasi-Alpin Mehrseillängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

Sehr fein. Da sind mir einige Routen in Erinnerung geblieben. Schon schön da.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

Kennst Du die Felsen noch?

Bin gerne in Alcalali...wenn nicht der lange Zustieg von 2 min wäre... 

Auch wenn ich vieles dort schon gemacht habe...


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Felsen noch?
> 
> Bin gerne in Alcalali...wenn nicht der lange Zustieg von 2 min wäre...
> 
> Auch wenn ich vieles dort schon gemacht habe...



Hab grad schon überlegt. Mir fällt nur noch Sella ein und was bei Murcia. Müsste mal im Führer nachsehen. Der liegt noch irgendwo auf dem Speicher. Sind da ständig von Alicante aus bis 1,5Std rumgefahren...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Langkofel: R.I.P.


Du weißt was und wen ich meine. R.I.P.


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du weißt was und wen ich meine. R.I.P.



Auf der Pichlroute. Wer weiß das nicht. Kannte aber niemanden persönlich, denk ich.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

delphi imho alle...ich einen...


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> delphi imho alle...ich einen...


Jepp mit allen 3en an der Blaueishütte gewesen.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Auf der Pichlroute. Wer weiß das nicht. Kannte aber niemanden persönlich, denk ich.


Vermute schon zumindest wenn du so viel in Ettringen unterwegs warst, wirst du den blauen Buss mit Sicherheit gesehen haben ...


----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Vermute schon zumindest wenn du so viel in Ettringen unterwegs warst, wirst du den blauen Buss mit Sicherheit gesehen haben ...



Möglich. Aber nicht bewusst, wenn nur vom sehen. Ging aber rum in den Kölner Hallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (13. Februar 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Felsen noch?
> 
> Bin gerne in Alcalali...wenn nicht der lange Zustieg von 2 min wäre...
> 
> Auch wenn ich vieles dort schon gemacht habe...



Sella, Salinas, Marin, Forada. Murcia war Quatsch.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Februar 2020)

Ok, ist weiter südlich, wir waren eher weiter nördlich...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. März 2020)

Aufgrund eines gewissen Virus...
Gestern wie ausgestorben in der Halle 
Hatte auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## LIDDL (1. März 2020)

Bei uns ist auch nur noch der harte Kern da


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. März 2020)

Na ja Augsburg ist ja nicht so weit von Neu Ulm


----------



## neopren (2. März 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> GHIer gibts doch bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen der sich in schwindelerregenden Höhen rumtreibt?
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schuh .. irgendwelche Erfahrungen eurerseits? ..
> ich hab bis dato nen FiveTen gehabt, merke aber das er beim bouldern an seine Grenzen kommt



Hallo Junge,
ich selbst klettere nun schon seit 46 Jahren und bin noch immer d´rauf, etwas weniger aber doch.
Jetzt im Alter gehe ich vorwiegend bouldern, weil mir das Seil schleppen bereits auf den Sack geht. Ich bevorzuge ausschließlich die Marke "Five Ten" im besonderen den "Five Ten Bianco", weil er ad1) gerade geschnitten ist und somit meinen Zehen viel Platz lässt um "schmerzfrei" klettern zu können und ad2) weil man ihn besohlen kann und er dann noch immer wie der Alte ist ! Mein derzeitiger wurde bereits dreimal besoht !!! Ist aber bereits das dritte Paar ! Tip von mir, kauf ihn dir !
ciao neopren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (2. März 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines gewissen Virus...
> Gestern wie ausgestorben in der Halle
> Hatte auch seine Vorteile.



Die Kölner Hallen sind voll wie immer. Hier macht man noch über die Hysterie.


----------



## neopren (2. März 2020)

Rankin' schrieb:


> Jo, die Teile hat ich auch schon auf dem Schirm.
> Ich hab echt kein Plan was ich machen soll.
> Jetzt hab ich 4 WOchen Pause gemacht und täglich gedehnt, mind. 10 x 60sek am Tag, eher mehr. Plus Wobenzym und Diclo.
> Trotzdem spüre ich noch keinerlei Verbesserung.
> ...



Hello Rankin,
bin aus der Hardcoreecke aus Wien und habe selbst massive Problem mit meiner Schulter nach 45 Jahren klettern, hochgradige Omarthrose und Abriss der Rotatorenmanschette (komplett!) Da ich aber keine Endoprothese mag, welche mein letzte Option sein sollte, helfe ich mir selbst.
Eine Gewürzmischung war die Lösung, die Chirurgen werden um ihren Job fürchten müssen !
Also:
Besorge dir: Kurkuma, Ingwer, Pfeffer, Zimt alles in Pulverform. Mische davon 1EL Kurkuma mit 1 TL Ingwer und 1TL Pfeffer und 1 TL Zimt. Verrühre oder vermenge das Ganze, nimm von dieser Mischung 1 TL  heraus und vermenge diesen mit Birnen/Apfelsaft (1/8 Liter), gib einen TL Leinöl hinzu ( sonst wirkt der Kurkuma nicht) verrühren und runter damit. Bereits nach einigen Tagen wirst du merken das du wesentlich weniger Schmerzen hast, aber vor allem du brauchst keine Schmerzmittel mehr einwerfen !
Punkt das wars`, probier es aus, du wirst erstaunt sein.
ciao Neopren


----------



## stummerwinter (9. April 2020)

Mal sehen, was am WE hier los ist...wir gehen wohl quacken stechen...letztes WE 5 "Gipfel"...davon 3 Bücher, die ich noch nicht hatte... 

Kennst den jemand hier?






Denke morgen wird es ähnlich werden...mal sehen wohin...


----------



## LIDDL (9. April 2020)

Sieht geil aus das Teil   
In Bayern ham se letztes Wochenende Seilschaften mit je 150€ bestraf weil nicht Familienmitglied  
Da bleibt nur bouldern oder rope-solo


----------



## stummerwinter (9. April 2020)

Geht bei uns noch, wenn man nur zu zweit ist...und meine bessere Hälfte klettert auch...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Geht bei uns noch, wenn man nur zu zweit ist...und meine bessere Hälfte klettert auch...


Viel Spass euch beiden!


----------



## stummerwinter (9. April 2020)

Haben wir...


----------



## S-H-A (9. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Geht bei uns noch, wenn man nur zu zweit ist...und meine bessere Hälfte klettert auch...



Kommt auf die jeweilige Gemeinde an. Ich weiß, dass ein Freund letzte Woche weggeschickt wurde. In 2er Seilschaft. Glaub an den Drei Felsen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz so sicher.


----------



## stummerwinter (9. April 2020)

Das kann sein, da wurde aber eine Vogelbrut entdeckt...Fels (Ostgipfel) wurde deswegen gesperrt...

Tante Edit: frag mal bitte nach, was der Grund war

Die allgemeine Regelung erlaubt das klettern explizit noch, sofern die Abstands- und Mengenregeln eingehalten werden: Info PK

Mir wäre neu, dass Gemeinden das anders regeln, außer zB Gimmeldingen, wurde als Sportstätte eingestuft und gesperrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Geht bei uns noch, wenn man nur zu zweit ist...und meine bessere Hälfte klettert auch...


Ja, wir kletternden Paare sind jetzt zu beneiden .

Und die bayerische Polizei hat nach der willkürlichen Aktion vor zwei Wochen in Konstein hoffentlich dazugelernt .

Jetzt gibt's auch die Gelegenheit, neue Felsen zu entdecken, die früher für die bekannten "Perlen" links liegen gelassen wurden.

Viel Spass während der Feiertage, das Wetter soll ja bis auf Montag bestens sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (9. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, wir kletternden Paare sind jetzt zu beneiden .
> 
> Und die bayerische Polizei hat nach der willkürlichen Aktion vor zwei Wochen in Konstein hoffentlich dazugelernt .
> 
> Jetzt gibt's auch die Gelegenheit, neue Felsen zu entdecken, die früher für die bekannten "Perlen" links liegen gelassen wurden.



2 Kollegen kamen gar nicht erst an, weil sie zu zweit im Auto saßen

Konstein is halt das nächstgelegene Gebiet von mir aus.


Hab mir jetzt ein grigri gekauft und modifiziert. Wird morgen mal zum Rope-solo-klettern getestet.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. April 2020)

Meine Empfehlung wäre: keine Felsen ansteuern, die direkt an der Strasse stehen and eventuell auch noch als sehr beliebt bekannt sind. Wie die *eine* Wand in Konstein oder aber -- für dich aber weniger interessant -- Schönhofen bei Regensburg.

Vielleicht wäre es jetzt auch eine günstige Gelegenheit die Gattin/Freundin/Kind in die Geheimnisse des Sicherns einzuweihen?


----------



## Yeti666 (9. April 2020)

Hier mal was zu Ablenken, einfach stark...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtLegY2QVDk


----------



## LIDDL (9. April 2020)

Falls ihr ihn noch gesehen habt, unbedingt anschauen! 
Trailer:


----------



## Yeti666 (9. April 2020)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Falls ihr ihn noch gesehen habt, unbedingt anschauen!
> Trailer:


Ja, hab ich schon mal auf der 1ten Seite gepostet. Der Film ist einfach super und erinnert mich immer wieder an die "besten Zeiten meines Lebens". Habe da auch noch min. 2 Projekte offen die noch sein müssen befor ich zu Torf werde.


----------



## neopren (9. April 2020)

LIDDL schrieb:


> 2 Kollegen kamen gar nicht erst an, weil sie zu zweit im Auto saßen
> 
> Konstein is halt das nächstgelegene Gebiet von mir aus.
> 
> ...


Bei uns in Wien sind alle Hallen geschlossen, habe mich ins Flussbett des Liesingbaches begeben und bouldere dort ganz fein. Im Video mit meinem Enkerl. Hier siehst du auch den angesprochenen Five Ten Bianco, mehrmals besohlt, hält aber noch immer Super !
Wenn es wieder schön ist und es die Polizei zuläßt, werde ich mich wieder auf die Hohe Wand begeben, mit einem 100 Meter Staticseil und einer Selbtsicherung die ich mir selber konstruierte. Total Safe ! Die Wand ist 100m hoch und steil, wenn ich in dieser Wand 2-3 Touren gehe, hängen mir die Arme bis zum Boden, da ich ja nach jeder Tour das Seil immer wieder raufziehen muß, was ziemlich heavy ist.
Ansonsten Bouldern, bouldern, bouldern........


----------



## LIDDL (9. April 2020)

100m sind be Menge   
Bei uns kannst froh sein wenn du 30 findest


----------



## neopren (9. April 2020)

das tut mir leid für dich?


----------



## S-H-A (9. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das kann sein, da wurde aber eine Vogelbrut entdeckt...Fels (Ostgipfel) wurde deswegen gesperrt...
> 
> Tante Edit: frag mal bitte nach, was der Grund war
> 
> ...



Hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Kann auch woanders gewesen sein. Er geht niemals an gesperrte Felsen. Grund war aber auf jeden Fall die Pandemie. Krankenhaus-Ressourcen.... In der Eifel gibt es auch schon Probleme. Zuviel los wg geschlossener Hallen und teils auch offizielle Sperrungen. Der DAV hat ja auch schon ein Statement abgegeben was das Ordnunggsamt gern anführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (9. April 2020)

Das meinte ich nicht, der ist erst kurzfristig gesperrt worden...da waren imho Seilschaften dort...


----------



## LIDDL (10. April 2020)

Kleines Statusupdate zum klettergebiet konstein: nichts los, 3 wandererpärchen und keine Polizei


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2020)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Kleines Statusupdate zum klettergebiet konstein: nichts los, 3 wandererpärchen und keine Polizei


Hoffentlich liest die Polizei hier nicht mit! 

Aber wenn schon: wer alleine ist oder als Lebensgemeinschaft und Abstand hält, ist auf der sicheren Seite!

Und der Herrmann spielt jezt den guten Cop, er hat sogar die Ostallgeier zurückgepfiffen


----------



## Merrakon (10. April 2020)

laut Erlass des Ministeriums in NRW sind alle Sportstätten geschlossen, dazu gehören auch die Klettergebiete.
Meines Wissen ist derzeit noch der Ith in Niedersachsen auf, dort ist nur der JDAV Zeltplatz geschlossen. 
1,5m Abstand ist zwecks Partnersicherung allerdings schwierig. 
Hab im Rahmen meines Home-Office meinen Dachboden endlich ausgebaut.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> laut Erlass des Ministeriums in NRW sind alle Sportstätten geschlossen, dazu gehören auch die Klettergebiete


Das tut mir für dich leid, aber das gilt in *Bayern* nicht.

Und wie gesagt: mit Freunden klettern ist nicht drin, mit dem Lebenspartner/Haushaltsangehörigem (z.B. WG) schon.


----------



## stummerwinter (11. April 2020)

Die Felsen bei uns in der Pfalz sind keine Sportstätten und geöffnet, lediglich einige Steinbrüche...

Was gerade dazu führt, dass hier der Teufel los ist...aber Übernachtungen zu touristischen Zwecken ist nicht gestattet, egal ob privat oder WoMo oder sonstwie...Tickets werden verteilt...

Es geht hier aber nicht nur um Kletterer...

Es regt sich mittlerweile Widerstand in der Bevölkerung: Meldung @ SWR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (11. April 2020)

Naja, ich bin da zwiegespalten. Einerseits stimms schon, mann sollte zu Hause bleiben. Andererseits  mann muss auch die Menschen verstehen, die seit Wochen in ner kleinen Wohnung "eingesperrt " sind. Denen fällt langsam die Decke auf den Kopf.
Aber was uns überhaupt nicht weiter bringt ist dieses gegeneinander aufhetzen!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Es regt sich mittlerweile Widerstand in der Bevölkerung: Meldung @ SWR


Ja, sowas gibt's irgendwie überall. Tegernsee (möchtegern), Berchtesgadener Land, Ostallgäu (die haben sich aber besonders dämlich angestellt und wurden vom Innenminister persönlich zurückgepfiffen .

Ja, die armen Einheimischen, da hocken manche z.B. am Tegernsee in ihren Villas mit Seeblick und Garten und schränken sich so richtig ein, da sollten auch die Mingara aus Neuperlach gefälligst in ihren Plattenbauten bleiben. Idem BGL und Priental/Achental: Wanderparkplätze gesperrt, die Bevölkerung ächzt in ihren schönen Bauernhäusern mit grossem Grundstück unter der Coronalast ... In der Fränkischen Schweiz haben die Einheimischen den Wanderern gar die Polizei an den Hals geheizt, die sich allerdings vernünftiger gezeigt hat, als die Blockwarte. Vor allem hat sie aber regelkonform gehandelt. Die Liste liesse sich leider noch lange fortsetzen ... 

Die Leute auf dem Land tun so, als ob es bei Ihnen keinen Corona geben würde.  

Ich hoffe, die Touris werden sich gut merken, wer andere nur dann duldet, wenn er sie melken kann, und dementsprechend handeln, wenn das alles vorbei ist. Ich für meinen Teil werde ich das auf jeden Fall tun!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2020)

Nachtrag:

da sieht man die Früchte der Hysterie, die im Zuge der Coronakrise entfacht wurde: zuerst wurden die Leute auf allen Kanälen mit Schreckensbildern aus Italien bombardiert, die Schrauben wurden von den Regierenden jeden Tag ein bisschen mehr angezogen, bis die meisten ziemlich panisch wurden und die Urinstinkte wieder oberhand gewanen. In Krisenzeiten sich alles Fremde vom Laibe halten -- den Virus, genauso wie die Bad Dürkheimer, bzw. Münchner oder Stuttgarter ...  ?


----------



## stummerwinter (11. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, die armen Einheimischen, da hocken manche z.B. am Tegernsee in ihren Villas mit Seeblick und Garten und schränken sich so richtig ein, da sollten auch die Mingara aus Neuperlach gefälligst in ihren Plattenbauten bleiben. Idem BGL und Priental/Achental: Wanderparkplätze gesperrt, die Bevölkerung ächzt in ihren schönen Bauernhäusern mit grossem Grundstück unter der Coronalast ...



Du warst noch nie in der Südwestpfalz, oder? Einer der ärmsten Landstriche in D...Pirmasens zählst zu den Kreisen mit der geringsten Lebenserwartung...

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man raus will...aber die Einheimischen zu verdrängen weil auf alle Apelle gepfiffen wird, da kann ich auch verstehen, dass der Unmut wächst?

Mal ganz pauschalisiert: weil viele einfach einfallen, müssen die Lokals die Konsequenzen tragen, vll es noch weitere Einschräkungen gibt, weil wenige Uneinsichtige einfach machen was Sie wollen...

Ist es so schwer einfach mal 4  ~ 6 Wochen die Füsse Still zu halten?

Tante Edit: achso, gilt nicht nur für Kletterer...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> die Einheimischen zu verdrängen


Könnstest du das bitte a bissl ausführen? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie das funktionieren soll. Auch wenn ich schon öfters in der Gegend war.

Meinst du vielleicht, das die Leute Angst haben, im Wald rumzulaufen, weil sie da jemanden treffen könnten, aus DÜW, KA oder so? Ja, auch das ist eine Folge der Panikmache: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich draussen bei einer flüchtigen Begegnung zu infizieren, tendiert gleich null ...



stummerwinter schrieb:


> wenige Uneinsichtige einfach machen was Sie wollen


Ich zitiere aus dem Artikel:
"Michael Zwick (CDU) ist der Bürgermeister der Verbandsgemeinde Dahnner Felsenland. Er ist viel im Pfälzerwald unterwegs, stellt aber fest: "Zwar sind viele Personen im Wald unterwegs. Aber sie halten sich an die Vorgaben ... Die Vorgaben sind klar geregelt. So lange Personen nur zu zweit oder mit der Familie unterwegs sind, dürfen sie sich mit dem nötigen Sicherheitsabstand frei bewegen. Auch im Pfälzerwald."

Es stimmt mich schon nachdenklich, wie sich der Fremdenfeindlichkeit in der Krise ausbreitet . Und wie gesagt, ich hoffe, dass sich das viele "Unerwünschte" merken!


----------



## stummerwinter (11. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Könnstest du das bitte a bissl ausführen? Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie das funktionieren soll. Auch wenn ich schon öfters in der Gegend war.



Gerne...kaum einer der Lokals, zumindest in meinem Umfeld, geht noch an die großen Felsen, weil zu viel Los und auferlegte Regeln nicht einhaltbar sind...

So zumindest die letzten zwei Wochen...wenn man auf die Parkplätze schaut, incl WoMos...Kennzeichen, die mir aufgefallen sind: KA (ok, die sind immer da), FR, DA FFM, HH OG, HD

Beispiele: Luger Geiersteine, Hochstein, Rindsbergwestpfeiler,...

Und: Bouldern in der Kernzone, grundsätzlich verboten, aber geduldet, wenn nicht zu viel los ist...am WE sah es dort oben anders aus...dazu übernachten in WoMos, was aktuell nicht erlaubt ist...in letzter Konsequenz könnte es bedeuten, dass das bouldern in der Kernzone tatsächlich auf dem Spiel steht...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Luger Geiersteine, Hochstein, Rindsbergwestpfeiler


Vermutlich die beliebtesten Felsen in der Pfalz. Ich glaube, der Heimvorteil liegt darin, dass man mehr kennt, als die Zuagroasten? Ich gehe jetzt extra zu Felsen, die weniger bekannt und beliebt sind, eben, weil ich meine Ruhe haben möchte. Das müsste doch auch in der Pfalz möglich sein?

Und ist das mit dem Übernachten in R-P tatsächlich so? In Bayern ist es schon verboten, wir brauchen einen "triftigen Grund" fürs Verlassen der Wohnung. So weit ich aber weiss, gilt das mit dem "triftigen Grund" in R-P nicht. Wäre die Polizei da nicht schon aktiv geworden -- wie bei uns?


----------



## stummerwinter (12. April 2020)

> (6)Übernachtungsangebote zu touristischen Zwecken sind untersagt. Dies gilt auch für den Betrieb von Wohnmobilstell- und Campingplätzen. Im Übrigen sind die notwendigen hygienischen Anforderungen zu beachten.



Und Wild-Campen ist generell im Bisospärenreservat untersagt...

Klar...hinzu kommt, dass aktuell knapp 40 Felsen gesperrt sind wg Vogelbruten...da bleiben einfach nicht mehr viel über...im Dahner Gebiet eigentlich nur noch Hochstein und Büttel von den Großen...klar kenne ich viele mehr...aber nur an den Kleinen rum krauchen? Luger Geiersteine (sind relativ gut gelegen für mich und gute Routen für mein Kletterknnen), kann ich nicht hin da überlaufen, darum eingeschränkt...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. April 2020)

Auch bei mir erfolgte coronabedingt der wechsel von der halle an den fels jetzt schnellerals gedacht und es macht mächtig spass. Ich hab das glück unzählige mehr oder weniger geeignete felsen grad vor der haustür zu haben. Am abend nach dem homeoffice noch etwas bouldern gehen und anschliessend in der sonne liegend ein bierchen geniessen, unbezahlbar


----------



## stummerwinter (13. April 2020)

Mr.Svonda schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch etwas bouldern gehen und anschliessend in der sonne liegend ein bierchen geniessen, unbezahlbar





Moin...da man aktuell, wenn überhaupt eher alleine unterwegs sein sollte, kommt man an exclusive Gipfel...was dazu führt, dass ich endlich die Marke mit 100 Bücher geknackt habe (Aufzeichungen wurden aktualisiert)...fehlen noch 120 ~ 125...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. April 2020)

@stummerwinter Doofe newbiefrage, was bedeutet "_die Marke mit 100 Bücher geknackt_"


----------



## sbradl (14. April 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> @stummerwinter Doofe newbiefrage, was bedeutet "_die Marke mit 100 Bücher geknackt_"



Er hat sich in 100 Gipfelbücher eingetragen


----------



## stummerwinter (14. April 2020)

Es gibt bei uns in der Pfalz gut 300 bekletterbare Felsen...Türme und Massive...

Aktuell sind diese mit etwa 225 Gipfelbüchern bestückt (ohne die im Elsass, welches ja mal zu D gehörte)...diese kann man (idR) nur durch klettern erreichen...ist ne ganz lange Tradition, gibt es seit > 100 Jahren: Gipfelbuchinfo

Die allermeisten Bücher sind auch noch vorhanden und archiviert...auf häufig besuchten Gipfeln werden die Bucher natürlich getauscht, aber es gibt aktuell auch Felsen, da sind Bücher von vor über 30 Jahren drauf...

Und einige haben es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, sich in alle Bücher/Gipfel einzutragen, wenige haben das nach meinem Stand bisher gemacht/geschafft...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. April 2020)

Aha interessant, alles klar ... mein erster gedanke war schon gipfelbuch, aber die schiere anzahl hat mich dann zum zweifeln gebracht, da ich solche gipfelbücher hier bei uns nur von den hohen alpinen gipfeln kenne.


----------



## stummerwinter (14. April 2020)

Im Elbsandsteingebierge gibt es imho noch deutlich mehr...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2020)

@stummerwinter Ein schönes Projekt! Heimvorteil ausnutzen .


----------



## stummerwinter (14. April 2020)

Danke...Link war aber falsch: _klick_

Dauert aber sicher noch ein paar Jahre, da teilweise erheblicher Aufwand besteht, um an die Bücher ran zu kommen...


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Danke...Link war aber falsch: _klick_
> 
> Dauert aber sicher noch ein paar Jahre, da teilweise erheblicher Aufwand besteht, um an die Bücher ran zu kommen...



Cooles Projekt! Im Alpenraum gibt es GB die alle 14Tage gewechselt werden weil die Dinger dermassen vollgemalt werden . Weiss gar ned ob die auf der Alpspitze no eins haben.

Ich freu mich auch immer wenn ich auf einem einsamen Punkt steh und der letzte Eintrag etwas laenger her ist.
Die aeltesten die ich in der Hand hatte waren aus den 60igern . Allerdings ausgesetzte Alpinrouten auf denen ich gar ned mit einem Gipfelbuch gerechnet haette.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. April 2020)

Wetter war ja am weekend wieder deluxe und dies müsste natürlich genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2020)

Sehe nur ein weisses Rechteck ...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Sehe nur ein weisses Rechteck ...


Hmm, bei mir wars nur in der vorschau weiss, jetzt sehe ich das bild, hier sonst der direkte LINK


----------



## Mr. Svonda (23. April 2020)

Oje, jetzt hats mich völlig gepackt  war vorgestern das erste mal hier an der Gempenfluh mit ein paar jungs aus der boulderhalle seilklettern. Das ist nochmals ne ganz andere welt, viel längere und höher, aber macht mega spass  ... sobald die geschäfte wieder geöffnet sind, muss ich mir unbedingt nen klettergurt und anderes kleinzeugs holen.


----------



## Merrakon (29. April 2020)

@Mr. Svonda 
ich kenn da unten bei dir nur das LöBloc auf deutscher Rheinseite als Bouldermöglichkeit.
Felsen im Baseler Umland sind mir völlig unbekannt. Wenn ich mal wieder in Grenzach bin, dann können wir ja mal zusammen bouldern / klettern gehen dort unten. Würde mich schon sehr reizen. 
Seilklettern ist und bleibt einfach der beste Sport überall und immer :-D


----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. April 2020)

LöBloc wollte ich auch mal noch vorbeischauen und dann kam corona 

Ja gerne, gib einfach bescheid  ... ich hab hier die "fluhbibel" mit allen möglichen kletter- und boulderrouten im basler-jura, da ist stoff drin für ein ganzes kletterleben.


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

Hier mal was gegen Lagerkoller usw., nettes Video von einer Route die auch noch auf dem Zettel steht...nur die Offwidth-Längen machen mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> ...nur die Offwidth-Längen machen mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen!



Dann auf nach Sachsen oder Adersbach zum üben... 

Am WE wieder 3 Bücher gesammelt...waren jetzt 15 in den letzten 4 Wochen...bin ganz zufrieden...und das gute, man entdeckt dabei gute MTB-Trails...


----------



## Merrakon (4. Mai 2020)

Rissklettern kann man auch gut in Ettringen, nur ob es da auch offwidth gibt entzieht sich meiner Erinnerung.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, war aber selber noch nicht da...muss ich mal hin...

Ettringen: Friends erlaubt, teilweise aber glatter Fels (nach Info Dritter)
Elbsandstein: keine Sicherungen aus Metall erlaubt, aber sehr rauer Fels
Pfalz: Freinds/Keile erlaubt, rauer Fels, aber kaum Offwidth

Tante Edit: Ettringen-Info angepasst


----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ja, war aber selber noch nicht da...muss ich mal hin...
> 
> Ettringen: Friends erlaubt, aber sehr glatter Fels (nach Info Dritter)
> Elbsandstein: keine Sicherungen aus Metall erlaubt, aber sehr rauer Fels
> Pfalz: Freinds/Keile erlaubt, rauer Fels, aber kaum Offwidth


Ettringen ist safe, was Friends und Cams betrifft. Einzelne Sektoren hatten arschglatten Basalt, z.B. der "schwarze Zirkel". Der ist aber ohnehin mitterweile gesperrt. Sonst hat der Basalt eine gute Reibung. Mir ist da außerhalb des Zirkels noch nie was gerutscht, geschweige denn habe ich was gezogen.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Ok, wurde mir so mal von Leuten aus Ettringen mit geteilt, dass da wohl schon Friends raus gerutscht sind...muss wie gesagt, mal hin...


----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ok, wurde mir so mal von Leuten aus Ettringen mit geteilt, dass da wohl schon Friends raus gerutscht sind...muss wie gesagt, mal hin...


Unbedingt. Total einzigartig. Es braucht Gewöhnung, es ist teilweise schon speziell. Aber so viele weltklasse-Linien. Im 7. und 8. Grad gibt es Linien, die zu den schönsten außerhalb Sachsens, in Deutschland gehören.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Mayflower wurde mir ans Herz gelegt...


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Dann auf nach Sachsen oder Adersbach zum üben...
> 
> Am WE wieder 3 Bücher gesammelt...waren jetzt 15 in den letzten 4 Wochen...bin ganz zufrieden...und das gute, man entdeckt dabei gute MTB-Trails...


Nach Sachsen und Tschechien gehe ich nicht. Der Sandstein dort taugt mir nicht und auch das Theater was die dort veranstalten ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Die einen nennen es Theater, die anderen Bewahrung der Tradition...  

Bei uns geht beides parallel...

Aber Ich hätte sogar ein Offwidth-Dach, imho noch nicht durchstiegen...Breite C4 5 bis 6


----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Mayflower wurde mir ans Herz gelegt...



Ein Gedicht. Gewusst wie. Mit der richtigen Klemmabfolge total komot. Aber nur dann;-). 
"Kelle des Knopfgießers" auch sehr geil. Eine der besten: Das "Seepferdchen". Die konnte ich aber nie Rotpunkt klettern. Da ging mir immer ein Stück weit der Kackstift, so dass ich zuviele Körner beim Legen liegen gelassen hab. Die Sicherungen liegen gut, aber das Teil hat mich mehrmals fertig gemacht. Heut bin ich zu fett für sowas;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Tips...vll mal gegen Ende des Jahres, habe hier drei ehm. Lokals in der Pfalz...einer davon hat im Prinzip schon zugesagt, unabhängig vom Termin...


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Die einen nennen es Theater, die anderen Bewahrung der Tradition...
> 
> Bei uns geht beides parallel...
> 
> Aber Ich hätte sogar ein Offwidth-Dach, imho noch nicht durchstiegen...Breite C4 5 bis 6


Kann ja jeder halten wie er will, ich habe nix gegen Tradition. Für mich gilt eine Tour nur durchstiegen wenn sie zu 100% Onsight begangen wurde. Kein Toprope, keine vorgehängten Runners oder Leute die einem die Griffe ansagen!


----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder halten wie er will, ich habe nix gegen Tradition. Für mich gilt eine Tour nur durchstiegen wenn sie zu 100% Onsight begangen wurde. Kein Toprope, keine vorgehängten Runners oder Leute die einem die Griffe ansagen!


Du weißt schon was Onsight bedeutet?


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was Onsight bedeutet?


Ja, ich klettere seit über 35 Jahren.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> 100% Onsight begangen wurde


Dann wäre Adrspach doch genau das richtige für dich! 

Keine Magnesiaspuren (=alles OS), 20m-Clipstick wurde auch noch nicht erfunden und ein Riss ist doch ein einziger Griff, also nix Griffe ansagen.


----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ja, ich klettere seit über 35 Jahren.



Dann beschneidest du dich aber ganz schön. Im Leben nur einen Go in einer Route. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann wäre Adrspach doch genau das richtige für dich!
> 
> Keine Magnesiaspuren (=alles OS), 20m-Clipstick wurde auch noch nicht erfunden und ein Riss ist doch ein einziger Griff, also nix Griffe ansagen.


Ich kenne dieses Adrspach nicht und habe leider nur einen 5m Clipstick.


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dann beschneidest du dich aber ganz schön. Im Leben nur einen Go in einer Route. Selbst schuld.


Warum Schuld, ist ja außschließlich meine Angelegenheit. Ich klettere Routen schon auch öfters wenn es mir taugt, nur behaupte ich nicht ich habe sie dann geklettert wenn es beim ersten mal nicht auf Onsight geklappt hat. Ich war in meinem Leben schon mit vielen Leuten unterwegs und wenn dann danach behauptet wird man hat eine Tour so oder so geklettert aber in Wahrheit hat der Held sich an jedem zweiten Hacken ausgeruht und die Sicherungen waren auch schon alle gelegt. Es ist nun mal ein großer Unterschied ob man auch in kniffeligen Situationen z.B. einen kleinen Keil legen muss und kurz vor einem Grounder gerade noch das Seil in den Karabiner einhängt oder einfach nur das Seil einhängt.


----------



## stummerwinter (4. Mai 2020)

So mal als Teaser:






Habs bisher aber leider nicht geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (4. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Warum Schuld, ist ja außschließlich meine Angelegenheit. Ich klettere Routen schon auch öfters wenn es mir taugt, nur behaupte ich nicht ich habe sie dann geklettert wenn es beim ersten mal nicht auf Onsight geklappt hat. Ich war in meinem Leben schon mit vielen Leuten unterwegs und wenn dann danach behauptet wird man hat eine Tour so oder so geklettert aber in Wahrheit hat der Held sich an jedem zweiten Hacken ausgeruht und die Sicherungen waren auch schon alle gelegt. Es ist nun mal ein großer Unterschied ob man auch in kniffeligen Situationen z.B. einen kleinen Keil legen muss und kurz vor einem Grounder gerade noch das Seil in den Karabiner einhängt oder einfach nur das Seil einhängt.


Das heißt dann Rotpunkt klettern. Da werden Sicherungen beim klettern gelegt. Sonst hieße es Pinkpunkt. Wird heutzutage kaum noch unterschieden, ja. Beim clean klettern aber sehr wohl noch.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Habs bisher aber leider nicht geschafft...


Man sollte schon ein ausgesprochener Rissfan mit gefestigter Vorstiegsmoral sein, um dort Spass zu haben. Und irgendwie einen Anschluss in der Szene haben, denn nur so ohne weiteres in Routen einsteigen könnte unschön enden.

Für "moderne" Kletterer finde ich das Elbtal viel schöner. Oder als Zwischending die klassischen Gebiete in Böhmen -- Teplice oder Prachov ...


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das heißt dann Rotpunkt klettern. Da werden Sicherungen beim klettern gelegt. Sonst hieße es Pinkpunkt. Wird heutzutage kaum noch unterschieden, ja. Beim clean klettern aber sehr wohl noch.


Ist aber trotzdem ein großer Unterschied, egal ob es von manchen Betrügern unterschieden wird oder nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem ein großer Unterschied, egal ob es von manchen Betrügern unterschieden wird oder nicht.


Betrüger? Jetzt bin ich raus. Hab mich mal mit Kurt Albert darüber unterhalten. Dem gingen diese Korinthenkackereien selber auf den Sack...
 Nochmal:  bei gebohrten Routen. Bei selberabzusichernden sollte, und wird, da deutlich unterschieden. Denn da steigt de4 Anspruch.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Betrüger? Jetzt bin ich raus. Hab mich mal mit Kurt Albert darüber unterhalten. Dem gingen diese Korinthenkackereien selber auf den Sack...
> Nochmal:  bei gebohrten Routen. Bei selberabzusichernden sollte, und wird, da deutlich unterschieden. Denn da steigt de4 Anspruch.


Ich habe mich auch schon mit Kurt Albert und Wolfgang Güllich unterhalten und er war der Mann der den "Korintenkackerstandart" Rotpunktklettern eingeführt hat. Wenn du mich nicht verstehen möchtest, dann lass es eben. Es geht mir nur darum auch bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben wie man eine Route geklettert hat.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Mai 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon mit Kurt Albert und Wolfgang Güllich unterhalten und er war der Mann der den "Korintenkackerstandart" Rotpunkklettern eingeführt hat. Wenn du mich nicht verstehen möchtest, dann lass es eben. Es geht mir nur darum auch bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben wie man eine Route geklettert hat.



Ist es auch Betrug wenn ich Haken auslasse? Spart ja auch Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (5. Mai 2020)

Wenn Du die Route nicht kennst (zB nur Infos aus einem Kletterfüherer), bleibt es ein Onsight, sofern nicht Sicherungskette belastet... 

@lenka: ich gehe idR in fremde Gebiete immer erst mal mit einem Lokal los...Elbtal wurde mir auch schon nahe gelegt, wir wollten eigentich Ende Mai ne Woche nach Sachsen...tja, klappt leider nicht...Risse gehen bis auf Faustrisse eigentlich relativ gut...

@S-H-A: wenn Du bei uns noch Ringe auslässt, kann es sein, Dass Du den Umlenker verpasst hast...


----------



## bronks (5. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ist es auch Betrug wenn ich Haken auslasse? Spart ja auch Kraft.


Man sollte diese Anerkenungs- und Kletterregeln etwas anders gestalten. Ab der Erstbegehung können die Leute gerne machen was sie wollen. Bei der Erstbegehung sollten zwingend alle Haken eingehängt werden müssen. Es ist eine Frechheit, wie hirnlos der Felsen durchgedübelt wird. Vor allem durch die Profis, die immer neuere Schwierigkeiten drücken müssen. In jedem gebohrten Loch sollte bei der Erstbegehung ein Haken stecken, der geclipt werden muß. So als Erziehungsmaßnahme.

Bei den Tschechen hat ein Ring 100 Kronen gekostet. Handgemacht vom Dorfschmied. Dafür durfte man einen dreiviertelten Tag arbeiten ...


----------



## S-H-A (5. Mai 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Man sollte diese Anerkenungs- und Kletterregeln etwas anders gestalten. Ab der Erstbegehung können die Leute gerne machen was sie wollen. Bei der Erstbegehung sollten zwingend alle Haken eingehängt werden müssen. Es ist eine Frechheit, wie hirnlos der Felsen durchgedübelt wird. Vor allem durch die Profis, die immer neuere Schwierigkeiten drücken müssen. In jedem gebohrten Loch sollte bei der Erstbegehung ein Haken stecken, der geclipt werden muß. So als Erziehungsmaßnahme.
> 
> Bei den Tschechen hat ein Ring 100 Kronen gekostet. Handgemacht vom Dorfschmied. Dafür durfte man einen dreiviertelten Tag arbeiten ...



Völlig richtig. Ich bin auch gegen pauschales bohren. Ich mag meine Routen, sofern möglich, selber absichern. Wenn man es nicht kann, lässt man es bleiben. 
Nur fand ich es albern, dass bei gebohrten Routen zwischen Rot- und Pinkpunkt unterschieden werden soll. Albern. Beim Schwierigkeitsklettern ist diese Klipperei einfach nur lästig. Davon ab, macht es bestimmt Spaß, in Siurana z.B., nach jedem Go die Routen wieder abzubauen. 40m Überhang, 30 Exen, Yeah. 
Solch Blabla kommt meist von Leuten, die Kniestrümpfe in ihren viel zu großen Mythos tragen;-).


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nur fand ich es albern, dass bei gebohrten Routen zwischen Rot- und Pinkpunkt unterschieden werden soll. Albern. Beim Schwierigkeitsklettern ist diese Klipperei einfach nur lästig.


Oh, das sehe ich aber anders. Auch als Genusskletterin kann frau dazu eine Meinung haben, glaube ich. 

Es geht halt darum, dass die Schwierigkeiten doch ein Tick höher sind, wenn du Exen einhängen musst. Du musst dich bei jedem Klinken doppelt so lange am Griff festhalten ... Die Frage ist, ob die höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrade so purzeln würden, wenn der "echte" Rotpunkt standard wäre. Jetzt ist PP halt der Standard, alle machen das so, dann sind die Leistungen vergleichbar und keinen juckt's.

Seit einiger Zeit ist jezt das Vorclippen in Mode ... hm. Erste Exe, zweite Exe ...??


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Elbtal wurde mir auch schon nahe gelegt, wir wollten eigentich Ende Mai ne Woche nach Sachsen


Elbtal ist aber nicht Sachsen . Wenn du klassische Risslinien klettern möchtest, dann bist du in Sachsen richtig. Wenn du tolle Wandlinien klettern möchtest (und kein Bernd Arnold bist   ), dann ist das tschechische Elbtal die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Ich bin auch gegen pauschales bohren. Ich mag meine Routen, sofern möglich, selber absichern. Wenn man es nicht kann, lässt man es bleiben.
> Nur fand ich es albern, dass bei gebohrten Routen zwischen Rot- und Pinkpunkt unterschieden werden soll. Albern. Beim Schwierigkeitsklettern ist diese Klipperei einfach nur lästig. Davon ab, macht es bestimmt Spaß, in Siurana z.B., nach jedem Go die Routen wieder abzubauen. 40m Überhang, 30 Exen, Yeah.
> Solch Blabla kommt meist von Leuten, die Kniestrümpfe in ihren viel zu großen Mythos tragen;-).


So ist es, wenn man es nicht kann, läßt man es bleiben. Wenn einem die Klipperei lästig ist muss man Free-Solo gehen und auf dem Schwierigkeitslevel klettern welchen man drauf hat.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> So mal als Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Sachen wie "Überfall" und "Pyramide" sind schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftige Klettertechniken. Da muss man schon sehr kleine Brötchen backen am Anfang! Das ganze Gefummel mit den Knotenschlingen ist auch nicht ohne. Eine große Herrausforderung ist es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Mai 2020)

Mal was zum Nachdenken, geht zwar ums klettern, aber das ein oder andere gilt auch fürs radeln:

Zwischenfazit oder nach uns die Sinnflut...


----------



## Merrakon (21. Mai 2020)

Die aktuelle Panorama vom DAV hat auch einen guten Beitrag zum Thema Corona.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Mal was zum Nachdenken, geht zwar ums klettern, aber das ein oder andere gilt auch fürs radeln:
> 
> Zwischenfazit oder nach uns die Sinnflut...


Wenn ich das lese kommt mir die Galle hoch... Auch das verlinkte zu ettringen... wie kann man nur so ignorant sein? Ich wollte eigentlich auch zu euch in die Pfalz kommen in der Zeit, habe es mir aber schweren Herzens verkniffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese kommt mir die Galle hoch... Auch das verlinkte zu ettringen... wie kann man nur so ignorant sein? Ich wollte eigentlich auch zu euch in die Pfalz kommen in der Zeit, habe es mir aber schweren Herzens verkniffen.


Aber in Ettringen waren es neben den üblichen Massen an Holländern auch sehr viele Locals. Da brauchen die gar nicht Mimimi machen. Ich weiß von einigen die meinten für sie gelte das Gebot nicht. Deppen...


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber in Ettringen waren es neben den üblichen Massen an Holländern auch sehr viele Locals. Da brauchen die gar nicht Mimimi machen. Ich weiß von einigen die meinten für sie gelte das Gebot nicht. Deppen...


Schau dir Mal die genannten Kennzeichen an...


----------



## S-H-A (21. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal die genannten Kennzeichen an...



Meinst du jetzt in der Pfalz? Ich bezog mich jetzt nur auf die Eifel.


----------



## Merrakon (22. Mai 2020)

Bei uns im Sauerland konnte ich diese Art der Deppenarmee zum Glück nicht beobachten. 
Kurz nach dem Erlass im März wurden alle Zugänge zu den Klettergebieten gesperrt und mit Warn-/ Hinweisschilder versehen.


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> Bei uns im Sauerland konnte ich diese Art der Deppenarmee zum Glück nicht beobachten.
> Kurz nach dem Erlass im März wurden alle Zugänge zu den Klettergebieten gesperrt und mit Warn-/ Hinweisschilder versehen.


Gut, aber bei euch gibt es nix von überregionaler Bedeutung. Macht schon einen Unterschied denk ich.


----------



## Merrakon (22. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Gut, aber bei euch gibt es nix von überregionaler Bedeutung. Macht schon einen Unterschied denk ich.


Halt stop! 
Klettergebiet Hillenberg in Warstein ...
im Sommer mehr Fremdkennzeichen als Einheimische.


----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> Halt stop!
> Klettergebiet Hillenberg in Warstein ...
> im Sommer mehr Fremdkennzeichen als Einheimische.


Naja. Von wo kommen die denn da? Das ist kein Vergleich, nix für ungut.
In Ettringen tummeln sie sich jedes We aus ganz Europa. CZ, GB, I, ESP, NOR... In der Pfalz noch viel extremer.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Mai 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt in der Pfalz? Ich bezog mich jetzt nur auf die Eifel.


Ja genau auf ettringen war das bezogen 
Zitat Nachbarländer (ua NL, B, LUX, GB, CZ !!)


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Mai 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> Halt stop!
> Klettergebiet Hillenberg in Warstein ...
> im Sommer mehr Fremdkennzeichen als Einheimische.


Im Sommer.. ist das Sauerland ein Urlaubsgebiet... Wenn alles klappt wirst mein Auto da auch 1-2 Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (22. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja genau auf ettringen war das bezogen
> Zitat Nachbarländer (ua NL, B, LUX, GB, CZ !!)


Ich meine nur das sich die Locals nicht beschweren brauchen,  da diese auch ständig vor Ort klettern waren. Der harte Kern. Hab mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt, sorry .


----------



## stummerwinter (1. Juni 2020)

Neues aus der Pfalz zum klettern:

- UNB hat offiziell Boulderverbot in der Kernzone verhängt, war bisher toleriert: Quelle

- am Lauterschwaner sind die beiden bekannten (und im Kletterführer benannten) Parkplätze mit Halteverbotsschildern versehen


----------



## Yeti666 (2. Juni 2020)

Es gibt noch Hoffnung!


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es Kletterer, Wanderer oder MTBler waren, aber:

Gerade von einer Bekannten bekommen, sie war an den Altschlossfelsen / Eppenbrun laufen...

Auch wenn es die letzten Tage ein wenig geregnet hat...

ALLEINE GELASSENES LAGERFEUER MIT GLUTHERD - AN EUCH IDIOTEN - DAS IST SCHEISSE!


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es Kletterer, Wanderer oder MTBler waren, aber:
> 
> Gerade von einer Bekannten bekommen, sie war an den Altschlossfelsen / Eppenbrun laufen...
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich weder noch. Hier machen es sich halbstarke Vollspacken in Felshöhlen, oder auf Felsköpfen gemütlich. Mit Feuer und viel Alk. Denken nicht von 12 bis Mittag.


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Juni 2020)

Du hast vermutlich recht...es waren einfach IDIOTEN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2020)

@stummerwinter Ich verstehe, dass dir als Einheimischen bei solchen Vorfällen die Galle hochkommt. Aber langsam könnte es doch mit dem unter-general-Verdacht-stellen von Erholungssuchenden gut sein?


----------



## stummerwinter (7. Juni 2020)

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass es Auswärtige waren...und keinen Generalverdacht geäußert...

Es kotzt mich aber an, wenn die Basics nicht beachtet werden, egal von wem...

Und leider häufen sich die Anzahl der Feuerstellen im Wald der "Erhohlungssuchenden"...wie hat jemand an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Leute entdecken die Natur...


----------



## S-H-A (7. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass es Auswärtige waren...und keinen Generalverdacht geäußert...
> 
> Es kotzt mich aber an, wenn die Basics nicht beachtet werden, egal von wem...
> 
> Und leider häufen sich die Anzahl der Feuerstellen im Wald der "Erhohlungssuchenden"...wie hat jemand an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Leute entdecken die Natur...


Ja, absolut. Man trifft Menschen im Wald, die normaler Weise die We im Stadion Ole` brüllen.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ja, absolut. Man trifft Menschen im Wald, die normaler Weise die We im Stadion Ole` brüllen.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Ich glaube, das meiste hat nichts mit Klettern/Bouldern/Biken zu tun.


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Juni 2020)

Naja...drei zZ eminent wichtige Dinge haben bei uns mit (wirklich Massen) an Kletterer / Boulderer zu tun, gilt für alle, Einheimische wie Auswärtige, wobei es sicher Unterschiede gibt:

1. wild Campen (incl Lagerfeuer und Müll), ist im Biospherenreservat genrell verboten, war immer geduldet, schlimm zB am Hermersberger Hof, aktuell Kontrollen vor allem in Südwestpfalz

2. ... was ua dazu geführt hat, dass von der UNB ein Boulderverbot für die Kernzone (Hermersberger Hof) ausgesprochen wurde, war bisher auch geduldet war

3. mittlerweile im zweistelligen Bereich DOUMENTIERTE Missachtung von Sperrungen von gesperrten Brutfelsen, die nicht erfassten will ich garnicht wissen. In den Vorjahren war es vll eine dokumentierte Uebertretung. Mir graut es schon, wenn ich am 01.07. am Asselstein ins Gipfelbuch schaue, wie viele Leute dort oben waren.
Ausreden: Schild habe ich nicht gesehen, Sperrliste habe ich nicht gesehen, es ich mein freies Entfaltungsrecht trotzdem hier zu klettern

This is my business!

Warum? Weil mich die Behördenvertreter als Sprecher des AK Klettern und Naturschutz in der Pfalz anrufen und fragen, was da los ist...also nicht nur Hörensagen über dritte und Flurfunk...ich muss mich mit dem Scheiss rum schlagen, und das war die Jahre davor weit weniger bis kein Thema...und dass das alles in meiner Freizeit passiert mal ganz außen vor, aber der Vollständigkeit halber...

Vor allem der 3. Punkt geht massiv zulasten der Gesamten Klettercommunity, da es unsere Verhandlungsposition im AK K&N massiv schwächt (Sperrmodalitäten, Teilsperrungen, Parallelsperrungen, Bewirtschaftungsplan Pfälzer Wald,...), mal davon ab, dass dies in der Vergangenheit schon im 4-stelligen €-Bereich geahndet wurde.

Ja, es gibt SEHR VIELE die sich an die Regeln halten und mich auch unterstützen, für die ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN, aber die absolute Anzahl an Idioten ist leider deutlich größer geworden...

Und die ganzen MTBler, die Wildcampen, jetzt mal nicht berücksichtigt, was ich hier an WoMos gesehen habe in den letzten Wochen... 

@Lenka K. : falls Du also bessere Zahlen und Daten dazu hast, gerne her damit...


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Naja...drei zZ eminent wichtige Dinge haben bei uns mit (wirklich Massen) an Kletterer / Boulderer zu tun, gilt für alle, Einheimische wie Auswärtige, wobei es sicher Unterschiede gibt:
> 
> 1. wild Campen (incl Lagerfeuer und Müll), ist im Biospherenreservat genrell verboten, war immer geduldet, schlimm zB am Hermersberger Hof, aktuell Kontrollen vor allem in Südwestpfalz
> 
> ...


Besser wird das nicht mehr. Das Klientel verändert sich massiv. Ich hab fast 20 Jahre wie besessen geklettert. Kann mich immer weniger damit identifizieren. Heut nur noch sporadisch, auch der alten Kontakte wegen. Zu viele ignorante Arschlöcher. Durch Olympia wird das noch mal schlimmer. Grad die Boulderei. Ist sicher und für jedermann ohne Können machbar. Vor Jahren dachten wir noch, dass Gebiete wie die Pfalz oder meine kleine Perle Ettringen, durch den Charakter der Kletterei und die selbstabzusichernden Routen, von diesen Leuten verschont bleiben. Leider falsch. Man bestellt sich 5 Cams, nen Satz Rocks und los geht es. Hab da soviel Mist gesehen, dass es nicht jeden Tag tote gibt, ist unverständlich. 
Es ist vom Individual-Sport über In-Sport zum Breitensport verkommen. Mit allen negativen Folgen. Tut mir echt weh.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Man bestellt sich 5 Cams, nen Satz Rocks und los geht es


Vor allem aber bestellt man sich einen Clipstick!    Und ab geht die Post ...

Ich hatte diesbezüglich neulich eine ziemlich hitzige, aber auch vielsagende Debatte mit Kletterern, die deutlich schwerer kletterten als ich (Genuss- und Mittelmasskletterin   ) und stock und steif behaupteten, in der Fränkischen könne man ohne Clipstick gar nicht klettern, da die ersten Haken so hoch wären und es einfach zu gefährlich wäre. Auf meinen Einwand, dass es ja von unten
1. ersichtlich ist, ob der 1.Haken hoch hängt und 
2. auch relativ gut einschätzbar ist, ob unter dem 1. Haken die Schlüsselstelle lauert (lauert sie in 99,9% der Touren nicht)
und es deshalb bei etwa 12000 Touren im Gebiet ein leichtes ist, woanders zu gehen, falls man sich das nicht traut, wurde nicht akzeptiert. Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige ...


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vor allem aber bestellt man sich einen Clipstick!    Und ab geht die Post ...
> 
> Ich hatte diesbezüglich neulich eine ziemlich hitzige, aber auch vielsagende Debatte mit Kletterern, die deutlich schwerer kletterten als ich (Genuss- und Mittelmasskletterin   ) und stock und steif behaupteten, in der Fränkischen könne man ohne Clipstick gar nicht klettern, da die ersten Haken so hoch wären und es einfach zu gefährlich wäre. Auf meinen Einwand, dass es ja von unten
> 1. ersichtlich ist, ob der 1.Haken hoch hängt und
> ...


Eigenverantwortliches Handeln ist doch sowas von 2010. Also echt?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Besser wird das nicht mehr. Das Klientel verändert sich massiv. Ich hab fast 20 Jahre wie besessen geklettert. Kann mich immer weniger damit identifizieren. Heut nur noch sporadisch, auch der alten Kontakte wegen. Zu viele ignorante Arschlöcher. Durch Olympia wird das noch mal schlimmer. Grad die Boulderei. Ist sicher und für jedermann ohne Können machbar. Vor Jahren dachten wir noch, dass Gebiete wie die Pfalz oder meine kleine Perle Ettringen, durch den Charakter der Kletterei und die selbstabzusichernden Routen, von diesen Leuten verschont bleiben. Leider falsch. Man bestellt sich 5 Cams, nen Satz Rocks und los geht es. Hab da soviel Mist gesehen, dass es nicht jeden Tag tote gibt, ist unverständlich.
> Es ist vom Individual-Sport über In-Sport zum Breitensport verkommen. Mit allen negativen Folgen. Tut mir echt weh.


Das ist leider so wahr... Es macht kaum noch Spass, eigentlich nutze ich nur noch die Gelegenheit wenn ich in der Pfalz bin zum Klettern oder halt bleau ☹️


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Juni 2020)

zu 1: was ist hoch? Bei 3 m hilft auch ein Haken nicht viel, wenn man da stürzt

zu 2: eben, Du sprichst nicht von Sachsen, da ist das schon mal so

Ich war ein mal da (Essen und Trinken TOP!)...hab mich immer gefreut, dass der erste Ring so niedrig war... ? 

PS: bin auch kein Schwerkletterer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vor allem aber bestellt man sich einen Clipstick!    Und ab geht die Post ...
> 
> Ich hatte diesbezüglich neulich eine ziemlich hitzige, aber auch vielsagende Debatte mit Kletterern, die deutlich schwerer kletterten als ich (Genuss- und Mittelmasskletterin   ) und stock und steif behaupteten, in der Fränkischen könne man ohne Clipstick gar nicht klettern, da die ersten Haken so hoch wären und es einfach zu gefährlich wäre. Auf meinen Einwand, dass es ja von unten
> 1. ersichtlich ist, ob der 1.Haken hoch hängt und
> ...


Seltsam ich habe in der fränkischen genug schöne Touren klettern Können, zur Not halt Mal nen Keil treecam oder sonst was gelegt... aber das würde ja Wissen und Eigenverantwortung bedeuten...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> zu 1: was ist hoch? Bei 3 m hilft auch ein Haken nicht viel, wenn man da stürzt
> 
> zu 2: eben, Du sprichst nicht von Sachsen, da ist das schon mal so
> 
> ...


Achtung Ironie
Zu 1 was wieso ist doch ein Haken der muss SICHER sein! Sonst wird der Erschließer verklagt ..


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

Jo, in der Pfalz hatte ich das ein oder andere Mal die Hose gestrichen voll, in Franken nicht. Da schaust du hoch, und die Lage ist klar...


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, in der Pfalz hatte ich das ein oder andere Mal die Hose gestrichen voll, in Franken nicht. Da schaust du hoch, und die Lage ist klar...


Oh ja, das kenne ich... Rissbreite falsch eingeschätzt, zu kleines Material dabei, abklettern auch nicht einfach, letzten friend in den Riss getreten, und ab da free solo... War aber ein Riss also machbar..  

Dagegen Norwegen  in ner 4er Platte verlaufen, Absicherung zwischen den Ständen nicht vorhanden, legen unmöglich... Auf einmal im 6er Gelände... und dann zum Überfluss am laufenden Seil geklettert...Das war eine heiße Nummer damals ...


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich überlege, wie lange ich schon um die Eroika / Spirkelbacher rum schleiche...und bei der Waldpurgisnacht ist es das gleiche...



> ...in Franken nicht. Da schaust du hoch, und die Lage ist klar...



Ging mir damals auch so...


----------



## S-H-A (8. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das kenne ich... Rissbreite falsch eingeschätzt, zu kleines Material dabei, abklettern auch nicht einfach, letzten friend in den Riss getreten, und ab da free solo... War aber ein Riss also machbar..
> 
> Dagegen Norwegen  in ner 4er Platte verlaufen, Absicherung zwischen den Ständen nicht vorhanden, legen unmöglich... Auf einmal im 6er Gelände... und dann zum Überfluss am laufenden Seil geklettert...Das war eine heiße Nummer damals ...


In der Pfalz hatte ich die meisten Nahtoterfahrungen;-). Wobei die Routen eigentlich echt safe waren, aber da wird Dummheit und falsche Selbsteinschätzung bestraft. In der Sonne bei ü30°C mit weichen Boulder-Slippern in Südwände steigen, das völlig falsche Material am Gurt. Ist ja nur 7-.  Demut tut gut. Hab da viel draus gelernt. Das sind die schönsten Erinnerungen.


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Juni 2020)

Darf man fragen, welche das war?


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welche das war?



Ich kann es nicht mehr sagen. Hab grad mal in den Führer geschaut. Ich weiß es nicht mehr, war auf jeden Fall nix bekanntes. Kein Klassiker. Sandig war es. Hab in der Pfalz aber nur wenige bekannte Routen gemacht. Nach diesem Start damals, war ich dort später immer sehr bedächtig unterwegs. Das schwerste dass ich, abgesehen von den Sportklettereien am Bruchweiler Gs, in der Pfalz gemacht hab, war die Bogenverschneidung. Zu der Zeit konnte ich in Franken im unteren 9.Grad klettern. Habe nach dem Start einen gehörigen Respekt gehabt in der Pfalz. Die 4er Normalwege haben mich immer wieder fertig gemacht. Teils so anspruchsvoll der Kram, wahnsinn. Schon bemerkenswert, wenn man recht solide im 8.Grad unterwegs ist, und sich beim Gedanken an eine 5+(PK Kante) in die Hose macht. Ich mag das! Die Pfalz ist der falsche Ort zum konsumieren, dort zählen Namen, Geschichten, Erlebnisse. Und um die PK Kante bin ich mehrmals umher geschlichen, getraut hab ich mich nie. Hab zuviele Geschichten gehört .


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Juni 2020)

Oh...

Aber ich denke, es ist eine Frage der Gewohnheit...bin so im unteren 8. unterwegs (max)...aber die leichten Sachen fallen mir idR sehr leicht...vll mal abgesehen von "speziellen" 6+er Touren...

PK-Kante ist toll, empfand die aber nicht als schlimm, ok, man kan nicht so viel legen...aber generell sollte man im leichten Gelände nicht stürzen, da man oftmals auf ein Band fällt, egal ob Ring oder mobile Sicherung...

Wenn Du mal Lust auf die PK-Kante hast, sag bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Oh...
> 
> Aber ich denke, es ist eine Frage der Gewohnheit...bin so im unteren 8. unterwegs (max)...aber die leichten Sachen fallen mir idR sehr leicht...vll mal abgesehen von "speziellen" 6+er Touren...
> 
> ...


Ich bin völlig raus. Hab vor Corona nochmal Gas gegeben, um wieder halbwegs in Form zu kommen, seit her wieder nix gemacht. War im März das letzte Mal in Ettringen. Die Kletterei fühlt sich ja nach wie vor gut an, aber bin nicht mehr bereit solch einen Aufwand zu betreiben. Zumal es immer wieder weh tut. Vor allem beim Bouldern. Mein größtes Problem allerdings, ist das zuvor angesprochene mit den Idioten. Es macht mir keinen Spaß, wenn so viele Deppen am Fels hängen. Erinnere mich an ein Ettringen, da war man abseits der Großen Wand alleine. Und in den Hallen ist es ja noch schlimmer. Ist nicht mehr meine Welt. Schade. Und beim biken sehe ich diesen Trend aktuell genau so. Bin schon nur noch früh morgens oder Abends unterwegs, um den Massen zu entgehen.


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Juni 2020)

Wir waren bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast immer alleine am Fels, habe halt Gipfelbücher gesammelt an den "kleinen" Felsen...war auch gut...ok, ab und zu mal "richtig" klettern ist schon nicht schlecht...

Ich denke bzw hoffe, wenn die Grenzen nach ITA, ESP und F offen sind, wird es bei uns auch wieder ruhiger...


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Wir waren bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast immer alleine am Fels, habe halt Gipfelbücher gesammelt an den "kleinen" Felsen...war auch gut...ok, ab und zu mal "richtig" klettern ist schon nicht schlecht...
> 
> Ich denke bzw hoffe, wenn die Grenzen nach ITA, ESP und F offen sind, wird es bei uns auch wieder ruhiger...


Das hoffe ich auch für euch. Wäre schade um die Arbeit, die ihr euch da über Jahrzehnte gemacht habt. Ich versuch im Sommer mal für ein We mit dem Bike in die Pfalz zu kommen. Das war auch immer schön. Habt's schon schön da.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch für euch. Wäre schade um die Arbeit, die ihr euch da über Jahrzehnte gemacht habt. Ich versuch im Sommer mal für ein We mit dem Bike in die Pfalz zu kommen. Das war auch immer schön. Habt's schon schön da.


Plane für die Woche denen August Anfang September für 5 Tage runter zu fahren, könnte man gegebenfalls ja klettern biken kombinieren falls Interesse besteht. Die PK Kante fehlt mich auch noch  wäre schön noch Mal ein paar alte Bekannte zu treffen. War immer schön bei/mit(Stummerwinter/master of O/schwein usw...) euch!


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, das bekommen wir hin, sowohl biken wie klettern...


----------



## S-H-A (9. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Plane für die Woche denen August Anfang September für 5 Tage runter zu fahren, könnte man gegebenfalls ja klettern biken kombinieren falls Interesse besteht. Die PK Kante fehlt mich auch noch  wäre schön noch Mal ein paar alte Bekannte zu treffen. War immer schön bei/mit(Stummerwinter/master of O/schwein usw...) euch!


Ist vorgemerkt. Fahr zur Not auch für eine Nacht runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (9. Juni 2020)

Einfach hart, diese Art Risse zu klettern, da wird mir ja vom Zuschaun schwindelig und jeder Knochen ächzt vor Schmerzen!


----------



## bronks (12. Juni 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Vor allem aber bestellt man sich einen Clipstick!  Und ab geht die Post ... Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige ...


Das ist doch Eigenverantwortung in Perfektion. Es ist nicht nötig, dass sich jemand die Nüsse anhaut. Ich gönn den Leuten den Stick.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... mit Kletterern, die deutlich schwerer kletterten als ich  (Genuss- und Mittelmasskletterin  )


Lt. Christoph Müller geht dass Mittelmaß bzw. gehen mittellschwere Klettereien so bis 7b+. Wie hart waren die anderen unterwegs?


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist doch Eigenverantwortung in Perfektion. Es ist nicht nötig, dass sich jemand die Nüsse anhaut. Ich gönn den Leuten den Stick.
> 
> 
> Lt. Christoph Müller geht dass Mittelmaß bzw. gehen mittellschwere Klettereien so bis 7b+. Wie hart waren die anderen unterwegs?


Wer ist Christoph Müller, hat der irgendeine Funktion oder Recht darüber zu entscheiden was Mittelmaß ist oder einfach nur eine große Klappe???


----------



## bronks (12. Juni 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wer ist Christoph Müller, hat der irgendeine Funktion oder Recht darüber zu entscheiden was Mittelmaß ist oder einfach nur eine große Klappe???


Das ist keine Entscheidung, sondern eine Meinung. Ja er hat das Recht.


----------



## S-H-A (12. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist keine Entscheidung, sondern eine Meinung. Ja er hat das Recht.


 . Genau.


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist keine Entscheidung, sondern eine Meinung. Ja er hat das Recht.


Aber wer ist der Christoph Müller, da gibts ja viele?


----------



## bronks (12. Juni 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Aber wer ist der Christoph Müller, da gibts ja viele?


Ah sorry, ja: Das ist der Autor des Kletterführers "Chiemgau Rock".


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Und in den Hallen ist es ja noch schlimmer. Ist nicht mehr meine Welt. Schade. Und beim biken sehe ich diesen Trend aktuell genau so.



das wiederum erfüllt mein Klischee von Boulderern ... Man hätte "einen Sport" gerne exklusiv für sich. Bouldern ist aber mittlerweile Breitensport. Die Boulderhallen in meiner Umgebung freut das, die leben davon, dass sie der Masse Routen schrauben. In anderen Threads beschweren wir uns über Wanderer, die keine MTB´ler im Wald wollen.


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> das wiederum erfüllt mein Klischee von Boulderern ... Man hätte "einen Sport" gerne exklusiv für sich. Bouldern ist aber mittlerweile Breitensport. Die Boulderhallen in meiner Umgebung freut das, die leben davon, dass sie der Masse Routen schrauben. In anderen Threads beschweren wir uns über Wanderer, die keine MTB´ler im Wald wollen.


Völlig falsch, Unsinn. Es geht weniger um die Quantität, sondern um die Qualität.


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Völlig falsch, Unsinn. Es geht weniger um die Quantität, sondern um die Qualität.


Bei dieser Logik wird dann jeder irgendwo ausgeschlossen ... es sei denn er / sie beherrscht alles.

Mit Beinen aus Malta kann ich keinen Fußball aus Brasilien spielen, das ist klar. Aber wer bouldern will, hat heute in den Hallen die Chance dazu, stürzt schlimmstenfalls auf die Matte und turnt sowieso nur bei grün-gelb herum. ... Am Fels ist das eine andere Sache und Selbstüberschätzung gefährlich, aber wem will man verbieten im Wald einen Fels hochzuklettern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (14. Juni 2020)

Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Personen bouldern und klettern, sondern wie Sie sich draußen verhalten...


Sperrungen missachten
Feuer im Wald
wild campen wo verboten
Pflanzen und Tiere stören (zB Nachbouldern)
Müll hinterlassen

Das gilt natürlich auch für andere im Wald...


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Personen bouldern und klettern, sondern wie Sie sich draußen verhalten...
> 
> 
> Sperrungen missachten
> ...



S-H-A redet oben aber von Qualität. Du jetzt von Quantität. Jedes Vergehen oben, traue ich grundsätzlich jedem zu, ob Profi, Amateur oder Sonntagskletterer. Die Masse macht das Problem halt sichtbar. Es sind ja nicht die Sonntagsfahrer, die ihre Trinkpäckchen in den Wald werfen, sondern die Möchtegern-Rennprofis.


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> S-H-A redet oben aber von Qualität. Du jetzt von Quantität. Jedes Vergehen oben, traue ich grundsätzlich jedem zu, ob Profi, Amateur oder Sonntagskletterer. Die Masse macht das Problem halt sichtbar. Es sind ja nicht die Sonntagsfahrer, die ihre Trinkpäckchen in den Wald werfen, sondern die Möchtegern-Rennprofis.


Qualität der Leute!!!!! Egal wie schwer sie klettern. Das Klientel hat sich verändert.


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Qualität der Leute!!!!! Egal wie schwer sie klettern. Das Klientel hat sich verändert.


Quaulität der Leute = Verhalten / Wesen ... ich dachte an das Kletterniveau ... jetzt wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## S-H-A (14. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Quaulität der Leute = Verhalten / Wesen ... ich dachte an das Kletterniveau ... jetzt wird ein Schuh draus


Hab schon gemerkt, hab mich blöd ausgedrückt. Sorry.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> das wiederum erfüllt mein Klischee von Boulderern ... Man hätte "einen Sport" gerne exklusiv für sich. Bouldern ist aber mittlerweile Breitensport. Die Boulderhallen in meiner Umgebung freut das, die leben davon, dass sie der Masse Routen schrauben. In anderen Threads beschweren wir uns über Wanderer, die keine MTB´ler im Wald wollen.


Na ja schau dir Mal das Sicherungsverhalten in den Hallen und am Fels an, es geht ja nicht nur ums bouldern, sondern generell um das Publikum im Bereich klettern! Eigentlich wundere ich mich das es es nicht fast täglich Berichte über Unfälle gibt!


----------



## bronks (16. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na ja schau dir Mal das Sicherungsverhalten in den Hallen und am Fels an, es geht ja nicht nur ums bouldern, sondern generell um das Publikum im Bereich klettern! Eigentlich wundere ich mich das es es nicht fast täglich Berichte über Unfälle gibt!


Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu früher, also vor so 30 - 35 Jahren. Es ist erstaunlicherweise so ziemlich immer alles gut gegangen. Rückwirkend frage ich mich, wo das viele Glück nur herkam.

Das mit der Masse der Boulderer/Kletterer sehe ich wirklich positiv, denn es werden Boulderhallen gebaut. Fragwürdig bzw. eher nervig finde ich, dass sich die Alpenvereine in einen Sport einmischen, mit dem sie eigentlich nichts zu tun haben. Ich habe direkt vor dem Haus eine Alpenvereinshalle. Der Boulderraum ist klein und die Boulder/Routen werden von untalentieren Amateuren geschraubt. Das nennt man hier Ehrenamtliche. Zu dem haben Umschraubaktionen Seltenheitswert. Da freut man sich, dass es in der Nähe profitorientierte und privatfinanzierte Boulderhallen mit toller Qualität gibt.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu früher, also vor so 30 - 35 Jahren. Es ist erstaunlicherweise so ziemlich immer alles gut gegangen. Rückwirkend frage ich mich, wo das viele Glück nur herkam.
> 
> Das mit der Masse der Boulderer/Kletterer sehe ich wirklich positiv, denn es werden Boulderhallen gebaut. Fragwürdig bzw. eher nervig finde ich, dass sich die Alpenvereine in einen Sport einmischen, mit dem sie eigentlich nichts zu tun haben. Ich habe direkt vor dem Haus eine Alpenvereinshalle. Der Boulderraum ist klein und die Boulder/Routen werden von untalentieren Amateuren geschraubt. Das nennt man hier Ehrenamtliche. Zu dem haben Umschraubaktionen Seltenheitswert. Da freut man sich, dass es in der Nähe profitorientierte und privatfinanzierte Boulderhallen mit toller Qualität gibt.


Jo, und die Massen strömen zum Fels. Gebiete in denen es nie Ärger gab, stehen nun vor Sperrungen. Schwarze Schafe gab es schon immer, klar, doch die Zahl derer steigt heute überproportional zu der Masse der Kletterer. Man muss sich doch nur mit Leuten unterhalten die sich um die Gebiete kümmern. IG Klettern, PK, die ganzen "Hausmeister" in den kleinen Gebieten, die sich mit den Behörden verständigen. Es wird nurmehr konsumiert. Nach mir die Sinnflut. 
Das ist keine Meinung, sondern ein düsterer Trend, den man seit einigen Jahren beobachten kann. Die Leute haben heute einen anderen Zugang. Klettern ist cooler Fitnesssport, der Fels das Fitnessstudio.


----------



## bronks (16. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Jo, und die Massen strömen zum Fels. Gebiete in denen es nie Ärger gab, stehen nun vor Sperrungen. Schwarze Schafe gab es schon immer, klar, doch die Zahl derer steigt heute überproportional zu der Masse der Kletterer ... Es wird nurmehr konsumiert. Nach mir die Sinnflut.


Doof, dass die Kletterhallen für Monate gesperrt wurden, aber sonst alles wie schon vor 30 Jahren. Zu den besonders edlen Leuten haben Kletterer doch noch nie gehört.

So z.B. der Weißenstein in Franken. Die Fotos von 1986 unterscheiden sich von aktuellen Fotos nur durch die bessere Qualität der Bilder. Sonst der gleiche Massenauflauf mit Lagerfeuer und Hängematten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Doof, dass die Kletterhallen für Monate gesperrt wurden, aber sonst alles wie schon vor 30 Jahren. Zu den besonders edlen Leuten haben Kletterer doch noch nie gehört.
> 
> So z.B. der Weißenstein in Franken. Die Fotos von 1986 unterscheiden sich von aktuellen Fotos nur durch die bessere Qualität der Bilder. Sonst der gleiche Massenauflauf mit Lagerfeuer und Hängematten.



Wenn du jetzt ernsthaft die Masse der Kletterer aus dem 80ern mit den aktuellen vergleichst, disqualifizierst du dich vollständig. Idioten gab es schon immer, natürlich. Nur nicht in solchen Ausmaßen.


----------



## stummerwinter (16. Juni 2020)

Ne, eben nicht...

Auch wenn es keine wirklichen Zahl gibt, wenn man sich nur die Zal der Hallen anschaut:



			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> 20 Anlagen im Jahr 1989
> 180 Anlagen im Jahr 2000
> 440 Anlagen im Jahr 2015
> etwa 500 Anlagen bis Ende 2018



Quelle

Und die kommen nicht alle vom Fels...Idioten gab es immer, und wird es immer geben...ich nenne es mal Idiotendichte...nur hat die halt absolut zu genommen...Blöd nur, dass die Felsen, zumindest bei uns in der Pfalz nicht zugenommen haben...auch nicht die Routendichte...zumindest nicht in dem Maße, die Hochpunkt der Erschließungen war bei uns vor der "Hallenzeit", in den 80er und 90er Jahren...


----------



## bronks (16. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt ernsthaft die Masse der Kletterer aus dem 80ern mit den aktuellen vergleichst, disqualifizierst du dich vollständig. Idioten gab es schon immer, natürlich. Nur nicht in solchen Ausmaßen.


Früher waren die wenigen Kletterer in den wenigen Klettergebieten unterwegs. Heute sind mehrere Kletterer auf die Gebiete verteilt die auf mehreren hundert Seiten Kletterführern beschrieben sind. Die Dichte der Kletterer, die aus einfachsten Selbstverständlichkeiten eine Wissenschaft machen, hat sich wirklich deutlich erhöht.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Früher waren die wenigen Kletterer in den wenigen Klettergebieten unterwegs. Heute sind mehrere Kletterer auf die Gebiete verteilt die auf mehreren hundert Seiten Kletterführern beschrieben sind. Die Dichte der Kletterer, die aus einfachsten Selbstverständlichkeiten eine Wissenschaft machen, hat sich wirklich deutlich erhöht.


So wird es sein. Danke für deine Weisheit.


----------



## stummerwinter (16. Juni 2020)

bronks schrieb:


> Heute sind mehrere Kletterer auf die Gebiete verteilt die auf mehreren hundert Seiten Kletterführern beschrieben sind.



Zumindest für die Pfalz stimmt das nicht...

Bis Mitte 2000er gab es den Daigger/Cron als vollständigen Führer für das gesamte Gebiet...dann kam etwa 2007 der Richter-Auswahlführer. Ob sich wie die Hallen die Zahl der Kletternden in D von 2000 bis 2018 um Faktor 2,5 vergrößert hat, lässt sich nur spekulieren, vermutlich in der Größenordnung aber passen.

In der Pfalz hat die Zahl aber vermutlich nicht in dem Maße zu genommen, wg dem schlechten Ruf...in anderen Gebieten sieht es wohl anders aus...bis zum März 2020...



> Die Dichte der Kletterer, die aus einfachsten Selbstverständlichkeiten eine Wissenschaft machen, hat sich wirklich deutlich erhöht.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht...ist mir zu kryptisch...


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juni 2020)

In der Pfalz mögen die großen Massen noch nicht allzu stark eingefallen sein, dennoch werdet ihr es mit am schwersten haben. Ihr habt mehr zu verlieren. In der Pfalz herrscht eine gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen PK und Behörden etc., die seit vielen Jahren gut funktioniert. Dieses Verhältnis wird zunehmend belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (30. Juni 2020)

Übers weekend war ich im SAC-intensivkurs sportklettern in Berneroberland und es war sooo gut  ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder an den fels zu gehen. Wir waren eine coole gruppe und hatten einen super bergführer, der uns von grund auf in das seilklettern am fels einführte.

Sicherungstechnik, toprope und vorstieg am kalkfels rund um Meiringen …




… mehrseillängen und abseilen auf den granitplatten am Steingletscher 








Vier intensive tage, viel gelernt und von morgens bis abends am klettern, es hätte ruhig noch ein paar tage so weitergehen dürfen und die erkenntnis, dass das sicherungsniveau mindest so hoch wie das kletterniveau sein soll. Wetterkunde, notfallpläne und routenplanung, draussen in den bergen gehört noch so vieles mehr dazu und dies macht es so spannend, jetzt bin ich vollends infiziert vom virus


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juni 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> die erkenntnis, dass das sicherungsniveau mindest so hoch wie das kletterniveau sein soll


Gesundheit- und Lebenserhaltend!


----------



## TechieTech (23. Juli 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Übers weekend war ich im SAC-intensivkurs sportklettern in Berneroberland und es war sooo gut  ich kann es kaum erwarten wieder an den fels zu gehen. Wir waren eine coole gruppe und hatten einen super bergführer, der uns von grund auf in das seilklettern am fels einführte.
> 
> Sicherungstechnik, toprope und vorstieg am kalkfels rund um Meiringen …
> 
> ...




Klingt echt toll! Konntest du einen Link zu diesem Kurs schicken?
Ich wollte auch noch einen Kurs für Mehrseillängen schon lange bei SAC machen.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (23. Juli 2020)

TechieTech schrieb:


> Klingt echt toll! Konntest du einen Link zu diesem Kurs schicken?


Ja war echt top  hier findest du alle SAC-kurse: https://www.sac-cas.ch/de/ausbildung-und-wissen/kurse/kursangebot/


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Oktober 2020)

Geht hier auch jemand Alpinrouten?

hier mal was von der Blaueisumrahmung am Hochkalter. Einfache Genusskletterei, tolle Tour <3


----------



## Yeti666 (5. November 2020)

Sehr beeindruckendes Video.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbWvFjUIt5k , war immer eine tolle Zeit im Frankennjura. Bestes Bier und beste Felsen.....


----------



## Deleted 331894 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Geht hier auch jemand Alpinrouten?
> 
> hier mal was von der Blaueisumrahmung am Hochkalter. Einfache Genusskletterei, tolle Tour <3



Ja hier   Tolles Video. Momentan 3 - 4 Grad allerdings in dem Broeselverhau meiner heimischen Alpen unterwegs. Macht schon irre Spass. Auch gerne mit Bike & Hike.


----------



## neopren (24. Dezember 2020)

Also diese Debatten sind mM überflüssig. Wenn du wirklich bouldern willst, so findest du ganz sicher irgendwo ein stilles kuscheliges Plätzchen wo dich keiner stört, wo du dich FREI gebärden kannst. Gehe seit 48 Jahren klettern und bouldere um meine Kondi aufrecht zu erhalten. Hier trainierst du in erster Linie Technik und Ausdauer. Wenn du das drauf hast kannst du dich "draussen" versuchen, aber nur dann, heißt wenn du kein Hoppala erleiden willst! Ich mit meinen 76 Lenzen bouldere noch ganz eifrig, im freien bei einem Bach in Wien den man begradigt hat. Dort habe ich meine Ruh' und Zufriedenheit.
Gib mal in YouTube ein: "Bouldern an der Liesing in Wien" für's hochladen ist die Datei leider zu groß. P.s.: der Schuh ist ein FiveTen Bianco, der ist Super!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (3. Februar 2021)

Üble zeiten, die hallen sind wohl noch länger geschlossen und das wetter ausserordentlich oft mies  ... darum hab ich ein kleines lockdownprojekt gestartet


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Üble zeiten, die hallen sind wohl noch länger geschlossen und das wetter ausserordentlich oft mies  ... darum hab ich ein kleines lockdownprojekt gestartet


Schön!

Wenn ich einen klitzekleinen Vorschlag haben dürfte: die kleinsten "Griffe" vom oberen Teil der Wand nehmen und als Tritte unten montieren. So lernst du besser stehen. Und die grossen Griffe, die jetzt unten sind, kannst du als Leisten/Aufleger weiter oben montieren und zum Greifen benutzen.

Auf jeden Fall: viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (3. Februar 2021)

neopren schrieb:


> Also diese Debatten sind mM überflüssig. Wenn du wirklich bouldern willst, so findest du ganz sicher irgendwo ein stilles kuscheliges Plätzchen wo dich keiner stört, wo du dich FREI gebärden kannst. Gehe seit 48 Jahren klettern und bouldere um meine Kondi aufrecht zu erhalten. Hier trainierst du in erster Linie Technik und Ausdauer. Wenn du das drauf hast kannst du dich "draussen" versuchen, aber nur dann, heißt wenn du kein Hoppala erleiden willst! Ich mit meinen 76 Lenzen bouldere noch ganz eifrig, im freien bei einem Bach in Wien den man begradigt hat. Dort habe ich meine Ruh' und Zufriedenheit.
> Gib mal in YouTube ein: "Bouldern an der Liesing in Wien" für's hochladen ist die Datei leider zu groß. P.s.: der Schuh ist ein FiveTen Bianco, der ist Super!


schön gesagt   

Klettern mag an einigen Hotspots überlaufen sein, aber selbst im Taunus finde ich immer noch ein Plätzchen.
Bin Jahrgang 60, Bouldern ist leider wegen einer Knieverletzung seit ein paar Jahren eingeschränkt da mir links die Schnellkraft fehlt.
Daher gehe ich lieber Freiklettern oder wenn ich  alleine in den Alpen bin, suche ich einen schönen Klettersteig als Abenteuerwanderung mit Klettereinlagen.




Klettern ist etwas das man Trainieren muss und auch, wenn die Fangemeinde größer wird, bieten sich da noch genügend Möglichkeiten.
Gut vielleicht tritt man sich sonntags an Hotspots an 4ér und 5érn ein wenig auf die Füße aber nach genügend Übung löst sich das Problem von selbst.
Bouldern im Freien, wenn man es nicht kann, kann schnell schmerzhaft werden. Auch die Unfallstatistiken in Boulderhallen sind gar nicht so leer.
Vor allem Verstauchungen und Bänderrisse, aber auch ernsthafte Rückenverletzungen.
Ungedehnt, unsportlich ist keine gute Kombi um aus 2,5m wie ein nassen Sack auf eine Matte zu Fallen.
Trotzdem finde ich den Trend grundsätzlich gut da Klettern, nach oben kommen, zu den Grundsehsüchten gehört und gerade auch bei Kindern behutsam gefördert werden kann, soll.
Sich einerseits beschweren das die Leute immer mehr vor der Konsole ihr Leben verdadeln und sich gleichzeitig Beschweren, das die Menschen den Sport im Freien wiederentdecken passt nicht.
Woher will man auch die Berechtigung sich zu beschweren. So lange wie ich etwas mache ist es gut und richtig, aber wenn andere es machen ist es verkehrt?
Dürfen meine Kinder Klettern, weil ich das schon ein paar Jahrzehnte mache aber Neueinsteiger ohne Kletterhintergrund dürfen nicht?


----------



## senkaeugen (4. Februar 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Üble zeiten, die hallen sind wohl noch länger geschlossen und das wetter ausserordentlich oft mies  ... darum hab ich ein kleines lockdownprojekt gestartet


#neidisch 😪 

leider kein Platz für so ein Projekt - war aber trotzdem fleißig und hab dem Beastmaker2000 ein add-on in Form von Beastmaker minis verpasst 👍 💪 







Wird von hinten mit zwei Rändelschrauben innerhalb einer Minute (oder in den Satzpausen) fixiert.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Februar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen klitzekleinen Vorschlag haben dürfte: die kleinsten "Griffe" vom oberen Teil der Wand nehmen und als Tritte unten montieren. So lernst du besser stehen. Und die grossen Griffe, die jetzt unten sind, kannst du als Leisten/Aufleger weiter oben montieren und zum Greifen benutzen.


Merci, die griffe hab ich netterweise von meiner boulderhalle gesponsert bekommen und sie einfach mal initial rangeschraubt. Wird während den kommenden sessions dann sicher noch entsprechend angepasst und umgeschraubt  die beiden grossen gelb/orangen unten sind aber (für mich) zu flach um sie als leisten zu nutzen und ich hab sie darum als tritte benutzt.

@senkaeugen Coole erweiterung des beastmakers  der 1000er hängt hier auch über der türzarge. Bei mir ist platz auch etwas mangelware, darum hab ich die wand freistehend und damit verschiebbar gebaut.

... aber am SA sieht es ja mal wieder nach angenehmen temperaturen und trockenem wetter aus, also endlich einmal wieder rauss an den fels


----------



## Yeti666 (4. Mai 2021)

Super Doku mit einem früheren Kletter-Bekannten aus dem Nachbarort der auch sehr beeindruckende Bücher geschrieben hat.









						Selig, wer in Träumen stirbt
					

Autobiographische Erzählung eines überaus packenden Nordwanddramas.




					www.panico.de


----------



## Yeti666 (24. Mai 2021)

Heut ist doch alles Enduro....


----------



## bronks (24. Mai 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Heut ist doch alles Enduro....


Ja ... da bekomme ich feuchte Finger vom Zuschaun.

Kletterhallen und Biergärten haben so andeutungsweise geöffnet. Wirklich trainieren und mich reinsteigern werde ich mich nicht. So entspannte 6 Bier zu Hause in einer Stunde gehen immer, aber so richtig ambitioniertes Wettkampftrinken fange ich erst an, wenn ich mir sicher sein kann, dass Kneipen und Biergärten im Winter einschränkungsfrei offen haben werden. Sonst macht zeitraubendes und qualvolles Training für mich nicht viel Sinn. So werde ich es auch mit dem Klettern handhaben.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (24. Juni 2021)

Diesmal hab ich neben den bikes auch das crashpad mit ins tessin genommen, ein traum diese spots an der verzasca an einem heissen sommertag


----------



## senkaeugen (24. Juni 2021)

Jemand Erfahrung mit gerissenen Ringbändern 👀 
Am Sonntag hat es mir ab einem 2-Finger-Loch das A2 Ringband am Ringfinger durchgeknallt 

Klettern und MTB sind die kommenden Monate vermutlich nicht, aber wie viel "Bewegung" verträgt der Finger im Alltag ohne die Heilung unnötig zu verzögern


----------



## S-H-A (24. Juni 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit gerissenen Ringbändern 👀
> Am Sonntag hat es mir ab einem 2-Finger-Loch das A2 Ringband am Ringfinger durchgeknallt
> 
> Klettern und MTB sind die kommenden Monate vermutlich nicht, aber wie viel "Bewegung" verträgt der Finger im Alltag ohne die Heilung unnötig zu verzögern


Hab trotz Ringbandrissen immer versucht soviel zu machen wie halt ging. Konnte meist durchklettern. Dann halt 4 Grade unter max.. Also so, dass alles statisch, kontrolliert und vorsichtig ging. So dass alles lang haltbar ist. Aufstellen ist tabu. Denke so schlecht/kaum durchblutete Sehnen/Bänder heilen bei moderater Belastung auch deutlich besser ab. 
Tape dir den Finger so, dass du ihn nicht arg beugen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (25. Juni 2021)

Jepp...locker und Finger tapen...dauert nur realtiv lange...


----------



## S-H-A (25. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Jepp...locker und Finger tapen...dauert nur realtiv lange...


Wenn es durch ist, geht es imho schneller. Meine Erfahrung... Da konnte ich getaped schneller wieder Gas geben. Schwer angerissen war deutlich langwieriger und schmerzhafter. Gibt ja Ärzte die sagen, dass ein gerissenes Ringband gar nicht mehr zusammenwachsen kann. Würde meinen Bowstring am Ringfinger erklären, der dauerhaft blieb. Nach 9 Jahren spüre ich ungetaped das intakte A4. Überlaste es dann. Getaped, so dass nicht krass aufgestellt werden kann, ging es gut. Operiert wird ja erst bei Ruptur von A2 und A4. Nur eines der beiden mit A3 wird ja konservativ behandelt. Aber da hab ich schon viel widersprüchliches gehört von Ärzten. Am besten immer nach Gefühl entscheiden. Der Körper zeigt uns schon was geht.


----------



## stummerwinter (25. Juni 2021)

Generell als Tip bzgl Klettern: "Soweit die Hände greifen..."

Ist immer das Problem, ob der Arzt sich mit Klettern auskennt...


----------



## S-H-A (25. Juni 2021)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Generell als Tip bzgl Kletter: "Soweit die Hände greifen..."
> 
> Ist immer das Problem, ob der Arzt sich mit Klettern auskennt...


Absolute Empfehlung auch von mir. Therapiere mich seit 15 Jahren u.a. mit diesem Werk. Vertical Secrets von Andy Schweizer und Peter Keller ist auch klar zu empfehlen.


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. Juni 2021)

Kopftörlgrat


----------



## Smithie (28. Juni 2021)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Kopftörlgrat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1299060


Wo ist da der Grat???  

Ist im Kaiser aber oft so: die Rittler*kante* am Bauernpredigtstuhl sollte auch eher Rittler*kamin* heissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (29. Juni 2021)

Ja man geht quasi nur in Kaminen. Einer enger, als der andere. Aber schon eine sehr geile Tour so. Recht alpin zu sichern, wenn man am Seil gehen will...


----------



## Smithie (14. Juli 2021)

Eine schöne Kletterdoku:





Lustig, unterhaltsam, lehrreich (was das Filmen und Fotografieren angeht), aber vor allem vermittelt der Film -- trotz manchem Tief -- die Freude am Klettern und den Spass an der Sache.

Was man von vielen Videos, die die aktuellen Spitzenleistungem im Sportklettern dokumentieren (ich denke vor allem an Adam Ondra und Alex Megos) nicht wirklich sagen kann.


----------



## Yeti666 (23. August 2021)

Heute von meinem Lieblings Klettergebiet....
in Servus TV:  Bergwelten Yosemite- Mytos aus Granit


----------



## Smithie (9. November 2021)

Eine Erinnerung an Reinhard Karl:








						Bergauf-Bergab | 07.11.2021 : Reinhard Karl: Die Kunst, einen Berg zu besteigen
					

Am 3. November wäre der Bergsteiger, Schriftsteller und Fotograf Reinhard Karl 75 geworden. Seine Werke bleiben einzigartig. Clara Happ fertigt Holz- und Linolschnitte nach Vorlage von Karls Fotografien an.




					www.br.de
				




Sein Buch _Erlebnis Berg: Zeit zum Atmen_ gehört in die Bibliothek jedes Kletterers!


----------



## Yeti666 (10. November 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Eine Erinnerung an Reinhard Karl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Poet der Bilder und der Worte. Sein Buch ' Yosemite, Klettern im senkrechten Paradies' hat mich damals nach USA und eben nach Yosemite gebracht....die beste Zeit überhaupt!!! Die Routen aus dem Buch zu klettern war dann das Ziel, einfach unfassbar gut.
Der Moment wenn man in die Nose einsteigt ist nur mit....na Ihr wißt schon zu vergleichen.


----------



## LIDDL (10. November 2021)

Vegane Ernährung kann so einfach sein

Edit sagt: falscher thread,  sorry


----------



## Aragonion (1. Februar 2022)

Ich versuch Mich der Zeit auf dem Örtlichen Outdoor Ninja Parkour aber so Richtig voran gehts nicht.

Kann zwar 3 Min abhängen Beidhändig troz 0,1t Kampfgewicht aber sobald Ich es 1 Hand versuch oder per Schwung an die Stange in 250 cm Entfernung ist Schicht im Schacht ^^

Bin wohl eher kein Caselly .............


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2022)

Ich denke für diese Ninja Parkour benötigt man schon eine ziemlich gute Grundfitness .... deswegen bewege ich mich aktuell dort auch zügig dran vorbei ...


----------



## Yeti666 (3. Februar 2022)

Was ist den ein Outdoor Ninja Parkour???
Hat das was mit Klettern zu tun?


----------



## B1k3rg1rl (18. Februar 2022)

Ich würde demnächst gerne mit Bouldern anfangen, weshalb ich hier gelandet bin.
Ihr motiviert mich mit den euren Bildern und Beiträgen bald anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Februar 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Was ist den ein Outdoor Ninja Parkour???
> Hat das was mit Klettern zu tun?



für Urban Sports Club Member schon _scnr_ Ist doch auch so mit Hangeln und hochziehen.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (18. Februar 2022)

B1k3rg1rl schrieb:


> Ich würde demnächst gerne mit Bouldern anfangen, weshalb ich hier gelandet bin.
> Ihr motiviert mich mit den euren Bildern und Beiträgen bald anzufangen.


Achtung, macht extrem süchtig 


So langsam geht die saison draussen wieder los, letzen sonntag bei t-shirtwetter im berner-jura


----------



## Yeti666 (19. Februar 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> für Urban Sports Club Member schon _scnr_ Ist doch auch so mit Hangeln und hochziehen.


Also hat es abolut nix mit Klettern zu tun, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.....mehr so ein "Muckibuden-Ding"


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Februar 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Also hat es abolut nix mit Klettern zu tun, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.....mehr so ein "Muckibuden-Ding"



es gab hier bei mir in der Nähe mal 





						Ninjasports – Ninja Sports
					






					ninja-sports.net
				




wennst halt bei Takeshis Castle gewinnen willst ist das das richtige


----------



## Yeti666 (19. Februar 2022)

Ich möchte da Niemand zu nahe treten und jeder soll Spaß haben mit was er will und kann! 
Für mich findet Klettern draußen in der Natur statt mit all seinen Vor-und Nachteilen. Halle ist Gym (Zitat A.Huber). Wer solche Medienspektakel braucht...Klettern ist eben auch 10Meter über dem letzten 2er Stopper zu stehen und der nächste Runout entscheidet ob es für einen Grounder reicht oder nicht.


----------



## bronks (20. Februar 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> ... Halle ist Gym (Zitat A.Huber). Wer solche Medienspektakel braucht ...


Ich kenn den Alex und ich mag den Alex. Aber Du hast recht: Ob man das Medienspekatakel um ihn braucht und gebraucht hat ...

Ich klettere seit 35 Jahren und habe auch viele haarsträubende Sachen v.a. in den östlichen Sandsteingebieten gemacht.

Zu was habe ich mich entwickelt: Seit 7 Jahren bin ich bekennender Hallenboulderer und finde es toll, dass immer mehr Boulderhallen entstehen. Wenn ich draussen was machen will, dann gehe ich Wandern oder schnapp mir das Rennrad.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (20. Februar 2022)

Klettern draussen und bouldern drin, macht aber auch hi und da mal umgekehrt spass, vor allem im winter häng ich gerne in der halle am seil. Aber draussen in der natur, oder nach besser in den bergen, ist doch am schönsten 

Boulderhalle kann man sehr gut mit einem gym vergleichen, mit dem grossen verteil, dass es im gegensatz zu den monotonen gym-übungen spass macht  ... und es verträgt dazu auch ein bierchen, einfach mit kumpels ne gute zeit haben nach feierabend 

Mir persönlich hat das bouldern auch beim seilklettern sehr viel gebracht, wenn ich mich da so mit anderen vergleiche, die nie einen plastikgriff anfassen ...


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Februar 2022)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Alex und ich mag den Alex. Aber Du hast recht: Ob man das Medienspekatakel um ihn braucht und gebraucht hat ...
> 
> Ich klettere seit 35 Jahren und habe auch viele haarsträubende Sachen v.a. in den östlichen Sandsteingebieten gemacht.
> 
> Zu was habe ich mich entwickelt: Seit 7 Jahren bin ich bekennender Hallenboulderer und finde es toll, dass immer mehr Boulderhallen entstehen. Wenn ich draussen was machen will, dann gehe ich Wandern oder schnapp mir das Rennrad.


Da habe ich mich evtl. etwas falsch ausgedrückt! Ich habe nicht das Medienspektakel um die Huberbuam gemeint sondern solche Sachen wie diese Ninja-Gedöns. Die Huber-Jungs haben sich mit den höchsten Respekt in der Kletter-Welt verdient mit ihren Aktionen (z.B. Speedrekord am ElCap, Freerider am ElCap und zahlreiche andere Aktionen). Klettern war schon immer eine Brotlose Kunst und sie haben eben einen Weg gefunden um damit Geld zu verdienen.
Ich glaube auch damit sind sie nicht reich geworden....zumindest nicht im Weltlichen Sinn!
Ich habe auch nix gegen Bouldern ( bei uns gibt es ein großes Bouldergebiet mit Sandsteinfelsen)  und wir hatten vermutlich eine der ersten Boulderhallen in Deutschland in unserem Dorf. Das war Anfang-Mitte der 80er, da hat sich die ganze Elite der Hardcoremover aus Südwestdeutschland getroffen aber für mich war das irgendwann einige Nummern zu hart.
Als Training im Winter war es trotzdem super mit den Leuten abzuhängen.
Ebenso waren unter den Besuchern einige Kletterer aus dem Sächsischen die eine Sektion (ich glaube "Dresden" ) in Benztown gegründet hatten. Ich selber war allerdings nie im Elbsandstein , aber die Horrorgeschichten von Knotenschlingen, Überfällen, Pyramiden und Klettern nur an Türmen haben mich immer abgeschreckt.


----------



## Smithie (20. Februar 2022)

Für


Yeti666 schrieb:


> Elbsandstein


gilt das gesagte immer noch.

Das Trick liegt darin, ins *Elbtal* zu fahren .

Es sollte immer noch ein solides Kletterkönnen vorhanden sein (so ab dem 7. UIAA-Grad aufwärts, auch zwischen den Haken), aber um sein Leben muss da in den meisten modernen Routen keiner bangen. Die Hakenabstände sind zwar sportlich (4-5m), aber richtig gefährlich kann's nur in den wenigsten Fällen werden.

Leider wird das Gebiet in den letzten Jahren immer beliebter, viele Sachsen fahren lieber über die Grenze zum Klettern, weil in Sachsen eine moderate Modernisierung des Sports im Sinne der Koexistenz von klassischen und modernen Routen "sandsteinkletterethischen" Prägung offenbar ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Leider wird das Gebiet in den letzten Jahren immer beliebter, viele Sachsen fahren lieber über die Grenze zum Klettern, weil in Sachsen eine moderate Modernisierung des Sports im Sinne der Koexistenz von klassischen und modernen Routen "sandsteinkletterethischen" Prägung offenbar ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist.


Was ist moderat? Ich halte gerade diese schwammige Formulierung für wenig hilfreich...


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Februar 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Was ist moderat? Ich halte gerade diese schwammige Formulierung für wenig hilfreich...


Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht! Gibt es sowas wie eine "Sandsteinkletterethik"?


----------



## Smithie (20. Februar 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Was ist moderat?


Das dachte ich mit dem Nebensatz zu erläutern:

Erhalt der alten Routen im Urzustand, egal wie gefährlich die sind (im Sinne von: wenn man stürzt, stirbt man)
bei gleichzeitiger Öffung der Massive für moderne Routen, die im Sinne der Sandsteinkletterethik eröffnet werden: von unten, mit möglichst wenig Haken, aber gleichzeitg genügend, dass gefährliche Stürze vermieden werden können.

So würde ich die (Elb)Sandsteinkletterethik beschreiben, im Gegensatz zu der Sportkletterethik, wie sie in Frankreich oder Spanien oder aber Tirol praktiziert wird: kurze Hakenabstände für gemütliches Klettern ohne die Nerven übermässig zu strapazieren.

Das mit der Öffnung der Massive in Sachsen scheitert allerdings nicht nur am Widerstand in den eigenen Reihen, sondern auch (und irgendwann vor allem) an dem Naturschutz.


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Februar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mit dem Nebensatz zu erläutern:
> 
> Erhalt der alten Routen im Urzustand, egal wie gefährlich die sind (im Sinne von: wenn man stürzt, stirbt man)
> bei gleichzeitiger Öffung der Massive für moderne Routen, die im Sinne der Sandsteinkletterethik eröffnet werden: von unten, mit möglichst wenig Haken, aber gleichzeitg genügend, dass gefährliche Stürze vermieden werden können.
> ...


Wie sieht das mit der Regelung aus nur an Türmen klettern zu dürfen und nicht an Wänden. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher  aber glaube es mal in einem alten Führer von den Kumpels gelesen zu haben. Verstanden habe ich es allerdings nie!
War mir dann auch immer zuviel "Berch Heil" und solche Dinge!


----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2022)

Ich kenne die Regeln...war auch schon ein paar mal da...gerade weil es da so ist, wie es ist...

Bei uns (Pfalz) gibt es die Diskussion auch immer wieder: Traditionalisten vs. Sportkletterer

Was ich meine, dass manche die Befürchtung haben, da "moderat" sehr dehnbar ist und dadurch eine Tür aufgestoßen wird, die man nicht kontrolliert bekommt und was weltweit einzigartiges verliert...


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Februar 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Regeln...war auch schon ein paar mal da...gerade weil es da so ist, wie es ist...
> 
> Bei uns (Pfalz) gibt es die Diskussion auch immer wieder: Traditionalisten vs. Sportkletterer
> 
> Was ich meine, dass manche die Befürchtung haben, da "moderat" sehr dehnbar ist und dadurch eine Tür aufgestoßen wird, die man nicht kontrolliert bekommt und was weltweit einzigartiges verliert...


Das ist eben auch der lauf der Welt und manche Leute mögen keine Veränderung weil sie Angst davor haben dass ihnen ihre "Heldenfelle" davonschwimmen. 
Der Pfälzer Hackenkrieg war so ein Beispiel, da kommt mir schon die Galle hoch wenn es Leute gibt die Haken ansägen (ganz fies und nicht sichtbar).
Ich war immer sehr gerne in der Pfalz weil es eine schöne Zeit war und die Leute sehr umgänglich waren. Vorallem der Bärenbrunner Hof war ein tolles Basecamp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (20. Februar 2022)

Da gibt es aber auch zwei Seiten des ganzen.. Mal mit einem der Trads unterhalten?

Da haben sich beide Seiten nichts geschenkt...

Und das mit den Heldenfellen ist nur ein Aspekt...die Pfalz hat auch einen schlechten Ruf, allerdings hilft er, die Massen (vor allem an Idioten) in Grenzen zu halten...denn auch an anderer Stelle dreht sich die Welt weiter, sprich der Naturschutz gewinnt immer eine größere Bedeutung...

Wann warst Du das letzte mal am Hof? Ich geh da höchstens noch auf einen Kaffee hin...auch hier hat sich die Welt weiter gedreht...


----------



## Smithie (20. Februar 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Türmen klettern zu dürfen und nicht an Wänden


Genau, in Sachsen darf man nur auf den Türmen klettern (wobei der Begriff "Turm" zum Teil auch recht breit gefasst wird , Massive sind Tabu. Deshalb gäbe es in Sachsen eigentlich noch sehr viel Felspotential für neue Routen.

Ich denke, das tschechische Elbtal zeigt, dass beides -- die kühnen Klassiker und die modernen "Sportklettereien", die mit "Sportklettern" im südfranzsösischen Sinne nicht allzu viel gemeinsam haben, gut koexistieren können. Denn: da wo es Touren auch für weniger kühne Kletterer gibt, gibt es keine Begehrlichkeiten fürs Sanieren von alten Wegen. Von daher kommen dort sowohl diejenigen, die das grosse Abenteur suchen auf ihre Kosten (Elbtal war bis in die 90er Jahre in Tschechien berühmt-berüchtigt für seine kühnen und gefährlichen Routen), als auch diejenigen, den etwas weniger Nervenkitzel reicht. Und ganz ohne Nervenkitzel wie in Südfrankreich, in der Fränkischen oder aber am Langenfels geht es dann doch nicht. 

Es gab vor einigen Jahren seitens des Altmeisters Bernd Arnold den Versuch, mit dem Naturschutz einen Kuhhandel zu machen: einige Türme mit unattraktiven, nie gekletterten und vergammelnden Routen zu sperren und dafür einige Massive für Neuerschliessungen freizugeben. Es ist sowohl am Naturschutz, als auch an den Traditionalisten gescheitert. Von daher besteht wenig Hoffnung, dass sich die Lage ändern wird.


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber auch zwei Seiten des ganzen.. Mal mit einem der Trads unterhalten?
> 
> Da haben sich beide Seiten nichts geschenkt...
> 
> ...


Das ist jetzt auch schon wieder einige Jahre her und wir waren dort mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Genau, in Sachsen darf man nur auf den Türmen klettern (wobei der Begriff "Turm" zum Teil auch recht breit gefasst wird , Massive sind Tabu. Deshalb gäbe es in Sachsen eigentlich noch sehr viel Felspotential für neue Routen.
> 
> Ich denke, das tschechische Elbtal zeigt, dass beides -- die kühnen Klassiker und die modernen "Sportklettereien", die mit "Sportklettern" im südfranzsösischen Sinne nicht allzu viel gemeinsam haben, gut koexistieren können. Denn: da wo es Touren auch für weniger kühne Kletterer gibt, gibt es keine Begehrlichkeiten fürs Sanieren von alten Wegen. Von daher kommen dort sowohl diejenigen, die das grosse Abenteur suchen auf ihre Kosten (Elbtal war bis in die 90er Jahre in Tschechien berühmt-berüchtigt für seine kühnen und gefährlichen Routen), als auch diejenigen, den etwas weniger Nervenkitzel reicht. Und ganz ohne Nervenkitzel wie in Südfrankreich, in der Fränkischen oder aber am Langenfels geht es dann doch nicht.
> 
> Es gab vor einigen Jahren seitens des Altmeisters Bernd Arnold den Versuch, mit dem Naturschutz einen Kuhhandel zu machen: einige Türme mit unattraktiven, nie gekletterten und vergammelnden Routen zu sperren und dafür einige Massive für Neuerschliessungen freizugeben. Es ist sowohl am Naturschutz, als auch an den Traditionalisten gescheitert. Von daher besteht wenig Hoffnung, dass sich die Lage ändern wird.


Das hat mich tatsächlich immer irgendwie beschäftigt warum man nicht an Massiven klettern darf weil es dort ja ein großes Potenzial gibt!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2022)

Ich als bekennender Höhenkranker klettere nicht, finde es aber spannend zuzusehen.

Wie ist denn die Meinung zu Alain Robert und Konsorten? Ich meine, es ist eine Sache eine Boulderwand mit Griffen zu bestreiten, aber was der Typ (und seine Kletterpartner) da vom Stapel lassen, lässt mich respektvoll erstaunen. Feuchte Hände bekomme ich schon beim Zusehen.


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2022)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich als bekennender Höhenkranker klettere nicht, finde es aber spannend zuzusehen.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Meinung zu Alain Robert und Konsorten? Ich meine, es ist eine Sache eine Boulderwand mit Griffen zu bestreiten, aber was der Typ (und seine Kletterpartner) da vom Stapel lassen, lässt mich respektvoll erstaunen. Feuchte Hände bekomme ich schon beim Zusehen.


Ist eben eine andere Disziplin und es geht auch darum ein großes Medienspektakel daraus zu machen. Gefährlich ist es auf jedenfall.
Ich kenne genug Leute die Big-Walls Solo klettern, Basejumpen, Gleitschirmfliegen, Freerideskifahrn und alles ist für den Außenstehenden krank und gefährlich. Wenn man die Leute persönlich kennt wird einem zumindest eine Sache klar....sie wollen sich nicht umbringen.
Wenn es etwas mehr sein soll dann schau dir mal die "herrausragenste Leistung" der Klettergeschichte an. Klettern in seiner "Reinform!
"Free Solo" von Alex Honold......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnRoda7Ke2w
da bekommt man auch als Kletterer Schnappatmung und ich war auch schon am ElCap unterwegs, nur mit Seil eben, voll entspannt....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> "Free Solo" von Alex Honold......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnRoda7Ke2w
> da bekommt man auch als Kletterer Schnappatmung und ich war auch schon am ElCap unterwegs, nur mit Seil eben, voll entspannt....



Schon vor einiger Zeit gesehen, hat mich auch schwer beeindruckt. Was ich mich da immer frage: gibt es da Situationen, welche keine Griffe mehr zulassen, oder wo man eigentlich umkehren müsste? Kann man überhaupt Free-Solo umkehren, oder gibt es nur eine Richtung: hinauf? Wie kommt man von dort wieder runter? Die Huberbaum-Doku mit Thema Speedclimbing fand ich auch imposant.


----------



## Yeti666 (21. Februar 2022)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schon vor einiger Zeit gesehen, hat mich auch schwer beeindruckt. Was ich mich da immer frage: gibt es da Situationen, welche keine Griffe mehr zulassen, oder wo man eigentlich umkehren müsste? Kann man überhaupt Free-Solo umkehren, oder gibt es nur eine Richtung: hinauf? Wie kommt man von dort wieder runter? Die Huberbaum-Doku mit Thema Speedclimbing fand ich auch imposant.


Jetzt in diesem Beispiel ist Alex Honold die Route "Freerider" geklettert die Mitte der 90er von den Huberbuam erstmals Rotpunkt durchstiegen wurde.
Das bedeutet, es ist eine ziemlich festgelegte Route mit Griffen und Tritten usw. die es zulassen sich Frei und nur mit Hilfe von Felskontakt sich zu bewegen.
Umkehren wird schwieriger je steiler eine Route wird, bei manchen Routen gibt es auch den sogenannten "Point of no return".
Vom ElCap ist es sehr einfach wieder ins Tal zu kommen weil es einen Fußweg hinauf gibt. Der ist zwar für viele schon eine Herrausforderung aber geht. Wir haben diesen Weg in stockfinsterer Nacht ins Tal gehen müssen, da war es dann auch etwas gefährlicher weil auch noch alle Stirnlampen ausgefallen waren.
Grundsätzlich macht man sowas nicht einfach spontan und Alex hat diese Tour über Jahre hinweg bestimmt 15mal gesichert geklettert.
Bei Solo-Projekten denkt man normal immer nur in eine Richtung und die zeigt "Aufwärts"
Hier sind einige Antworten auf deine Fragen von Leuten die es wissen müssen!!!









						Alex Honnold: Erstes Free Solo am El Capitan
					

Alex Honnold meistert die Route "Freerider" im Yosemite seilfrei.




					www.alpin.de


----------



## stummerwinter (11. Juni 2022)

Ein Hinweis aus der Pfalz, gilt aber im Prinzip für alle Klettergebiete mit Greifvögeln:



> Vorsicht mit Fundsachen
> 
> 
> Vorsicht mit Fundsachen
> ...





> Kurz vor Ende der Sperrzeit möchte wir euch aus aktuellem Anlass diesen Hinweis mit auf den Weg geben:
> 
> *Falls Ihr gefärbte (Tauben-) Federn findet, seid vorsichtig.* Es kann ein Hinweis für eine Preparation mit Carbofuran sein. Carbofuran ist ein Kontaktgift, d.h. es wird auch über die Haut übertragen und ist auch für Menschen gefährlich.


----------



## Yeti666 (11. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Ein Hinweis aus der Pfalz, gilt aber im Prinzip für alle Klettergebiete mit Greifvögeln:


Wer macht so eine Sauerei, sind das etwa Kletterer?
In der Pfalz ging es ja schon immer etwas rauer zu und die Leute vor Ort waren auch nicht immer bekannt für ihre Freundlichkeit, aber sowas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (11. Juni 2022)

Auch wenn ich nicht gut finde, was so manchem Kletternder treibt, das traue ich tatsächlich keinem zu...

Die > 30 Jahre Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden und Natur- bzw. Vogelschutz haben hier hier im positiven Sinne ihre Spuren hinterlassen...

Auch wenn ich vorsichtig bin mit unbewiesen Verdacht, es geht hier Richtung Taubenzüchter...dem Vernehmen nach sind die teils nicht wirklich zimperlich auch mit Ihren Tieren...
Es wird wohl eine preparierte + lebende Taube am Fels aufgehängt, die dann ein WF schlägt und somit im worst case die ganze Brut incl. Altvögel getötet...

Nur zur Einordnung: bei Aktionen dieser Art sind wird bei Anhang I Arten nach Natura 2000 sofort im Bereich einer Straftat...und da fallen fast alle Greif- sowie Eulenvögel darunter...


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht gut finde, was so manchem Kletternder treibt, das traue ich tatsächlich keinem zu...
> 
> Die > 30 Jahre Zusammenarbeit mit Behörden und Natur- bzw. Vogelschutz haben hier hier im positiven Sinne ihre Spuren hinterlassen...
> 
> ...


Ich würde auch dem kletternden Volk wirklich alles zutrauen, nicht jedem Kletterer aber vielen. man denke nur mal an den "Pfälzer Hakenkrieg zurück, da waren Mordversuche an der Tagesordnung.
Haken an kritischen Stellen ansägen, die man aber beim klippen nicht sieht oder versuchen den Vorsteiger herunterzuziehen usw.....,da fehlen mir die Worte. Ganz tolle Kletter-Kameraden!!!!
Bei der Tour im Donautal, die ich erschlossen habe wurden die Haken auch angesägt oder abgesägt!


----------



## stummerwinter (12. Juni 2022)

Das ist zum Glück lange Geschichte hier...wann warst Du das letzte mal in der Pfalz klettern?


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Das ist zum Glück lange Geschichte hier...wann warst Du das letzte mal in der Pfalz klettern?


Das sind jetzt auch schon bestimmt 6-7 Jahre her weil ich mich mehr aufs Frankenjura konzentriert habe. Zum Biken war ich allerdings in den letzten Jahren mal und das war deutlich entspannter.


----------



## stummerwinter (12. Juni 2022)

Und da war klettern hier unentspannt? Klar gibt es immer mal wieder Diskussionen...aber entspannt ist das schon alles hier...


----------



## Yeti666 (12. Juni 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Und da war klettern hier unentspannt? Klar gibt es immer mal wieder Diskussionen...aber entspannt ist das schon alles hier...


Das habe ich so nicht erlebt und zum Diskutieren geh ich eben nicht an Felsen bis mir ein Oberlehrer seine Meinung ins Ohr plärren will. Ist aber jetzt auch nicht so tragisch weil es ja genug Alternativen gibt bei denen es wirklich entspannt zugeht, soweit ist es ja ok!


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2022)

Es gibt nichts entspannteres als die Pfalz. Wenn man so'n Typ ist, der sich über die Gebietsethik aufregt oder in leichten Wegen exzessiv Chalk benutzt, (für den Sommer gibt es zur Not mit dem Eco Ball von Metoulius eine super Alternative, die die Sandsteinporen nicht verschließt und den Fels nicht verfärbt) bekommt da halt Gegenwind! 
Die sind dann im fränkischen Einheitsbrei besser aufgehoben.


----------



## wieman01 (17. Juni 2022)

@S-H-A:

Ja, krass, der Eco Ball ist ja echt ein innovatives Produkt, das kannte ich gar nicht. Werde ich wirklich mal ausprobieren und checken, ob der etwas kann. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Yeti666 (17. Juni 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts entspannteres als die Pfalz. Wenn man so'n Typ ist, der sich über die Gebietsethik aufregt oder in leichten Wegen exzessiv Chalk benutzt, (für den Sommer gibt es zur Not mit dem Eco Ball von Metoulius eine super Alternative, die die Sandsteinporen nicht verschließt und den Fels nicht verfärbt) bekommt da halt Gegenwind!
> Die sind dann im fränkischen Einheitsbrei besser aufgehoben.


Es hat sich doch keiner über die Gebietsethik aufgeregt, also was sollen solche dummen Sprüchen, oder bist du auch einer von den Verteidigern der Ethik mit allen Mitteln.
Wenn man in der Fränkischen von Einheitsbrei spricht, klettert man einfach nicht schwer genug. Jedes Gebiet auf der Welt ist dann Einheitsbrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Es hat sich doch keiner über die Gebietsethik aufgeregt, also was sollen solche dummen Sprüchen, oder bist du auch einer von den Verteidigern der Ethik mit allen Mitteln.
> Wenn man in der Fränkischen von Einheitsbrei spricht, klettert man einfach nicht schwer genug. Jedes Gebiet auf der Welt ist dann Einheitsbrei!


Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? Hätte ich dich explizit ansprechen wollen, hätte ich dich zitiert. 
Nein, hier habe ich allgemein gesprochen. Wenn ich mal was von Stress in der Pfalz mitbekommen hab, waren es diese Typen,  die frisch aus der Halle kommen oder die, die ausschließlich Sportturnereien mit südfranzösischer Absicherung verlangen. Die sollen dann halt in Franken klettern. 
Und dass man die Ethik eines Gebietes verteidigt, finde ich absolut richtig. 
Sonst wäre alles gleich und ohne Charakter. Aus dem Elbsandstein z.B. darf niemals ein Klettergarten werden. Wer es sich wie gegeben nicht zutraut ( ich mir aktuell 2mal nicht), lässt es halt bleiben. 
Und in der Pfalz sollen da, wo gute mobile Sicherungen zu legen sind, einfach keine Haken gebohrt werden.  
Wer es nicht kann, lässt es bleiben. 
Und zum Einheitsbrei....
Ich hab viele Routen in der Fränkischen geklettert, bis maximal zum 9. Grad. Mehr ging bei mir halt nie.
Aber da bleibt keine Handvoll, die mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist, die ich ohne in den Topo zu schauen noch im Sinn hätte.
In der Pfalz ist das anders. Da bleiben einem die Routen aufgrund des klassischen Zuschnitts in Erinnerung. So geht es mir auch in Ettringen. Die gebohrten Turnereien sind weg, die "Klassiker", traditionellen Zuschnitts sind präsent. Das mag subjektiv sein, aber so sehe ich das. 
Aber nochmal: Stress in der Pfalz ist mir fremd. Ich finde es dort ausgesprochen entspannt. Deutlich entspannter als in der Fränkischen wo sich die Leute ganz aktuell wieder die Bühler aus den Neutouren flexen... Diese Kinderkacke hat die Pfalz schon 40 Jahre hinter sich.


----------



## S-H-A (17. Juni 2022)

wieman01 schrieb:


> @S-H-A:
> 
> Ja, krass, der Eco Ball ist ja echt ein innovatives Produkt, das kannte ich gar nicht. Werde ich wirklich mal ausprobieren und checken, ob der etwas kann. Danke für den Tipp!


Aber auch den sollte man nicht exzessiv verwenden. Aber alle mal besser als Chalk im Sandstein.


----------



## wieman01 (17. Juni 2022)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber auch den sollte man nicht exzessiv verwenden. Aber alle mal besser als Chalk im Sandstein.


Ja, das hatte ich vermutet. Aber ist schon einmal ein Anfang.


----------



## Smithie (1. September 2022)

Zum 30. Todestag von Wolfgang Güllich zeigt der BR wieder den sehenswerten Film "Jung stirbt, wen die Götter lieben." 

Und der spielt grösstenteils in meiner geliebten Fränkischen.


----------



## aka (12. September 2022)

Hallo, 
ich hab mit Klettern nix am Hut aber brauche mal einen Tipp: gibt es Hüftgurte mit Anseilpunkt hinten?
Ich suche sowas, um meinen Sohn in der Halle im Kunstradtraining bei bestimmten Übungen zu sichern, da geht Anseilen vorne nicht.


----------



## LIDDL (12. September 2022)

Je nach dem wie groß dein Sohn ist könnte es was vonnedelrid geben. Aber als Ganzkörpergurt. Andernfalls bleibt nur die Ausrüstung aus dem Industriekletterbereich. Die sind aber recht schwer. 
Oder mit dem Seil selbst einbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (12. September 2022)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie groß dein Sohn ist könnte es was vonnedelrid geben. Aber als Ganzkörpergurt. Andernfalls bleibt nur die Ausrüstung aus dem Industriekletterbereich. Die sind aber recht schwer.
> Oder mit dem Seil selbst einbinden


Hm, sollte eher leicht sein. Er faellt auch "nur" so aus max. 20cm in den Gurt, ist also nicht unbedingt der Anwendungsfall wie beim Klettern.


----------



## LIDDL (12. September 2022)




----------



## Yeti666 (12. September 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mit Klettern nix am Hut aber brauche mal einen Tipp: gibt es Hüftgurte mit Anseilpunkt hinten?
> Ich suche sowas, um meinen Sohn in der Halle im Kunstradtraining bei bestimmten Übungen zu sichern, da geht Anseilen vorne nicht.


Der könnte passen weil auch ein Anseilpunkt hinten










						Climbing Technology Flik Gurt 95-135cm Kinder blau/grün | campz.de
					

Climbing Technology Flik Gurt 95-135cm Kinder blau/grün - günstig kaufen beim Outdoor Profi CAMPZ! | Aktuelle Angebote✔ Produktnews✔ Bewertungen✔ » 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.campz.de


----------



## aka (12. September 2022)

Danke fuer eure Tipps, die zwei Gurte waeren Prima, aber mein Sohn (11 Jahre) ist zu gross fuer diese :-(
Hab den Pezl Falcon Acent gefunden, der hat seitlich und hinten einen voll belastbaren Einhaengepunkt, kostet aber ganz schoen viel .... ich such mal weiter.


----------



## LIDDL (12. September 2022)

Vielleicht findest du was in der Rubrik "Bergetechnik bzw. Bergungsgeschirr" etwas passendes. Bei der Personenrettung wird oft hinten am Rücken gesichert


----------



## draussen (12. September 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Danke fuer eure Tipps, die zwei Gurte waeren Prima, aber mein Sohn (11 Jahre) ist zu gross fuer diese :-(
> Hab den Pezl Falcon Acent gefunden, der hat seitlich und hinten einen voll belastbaren Einhaengepunkt, kostet aber ganz schoen viel .... ich such mal weiter.


Die ganzen Industriegurte dürften erstens zu teuer und zweitens zu groß sein.
Guck dir mal den Skylotec Sam 2.0 und den Singing Rock Body II an.


----------



## MK83 (12. September 2022)

Bei Engelbert Strauss gibt's den Auffanggurt Skylotec Basic um ca. 41 €. Viel günstiger wirds vermutlich nicht werden.


----------



## aka (21. September 2022)

Ich hab im letzten Lehrgang mal geschaut wie das die anderen machen.
Die Lösung ist denkbar einfach, die steigen verkehrt in den Klettergurt...
Zum Klettern sicher nicht zu empfehlen, beim Kunstrad normal .. aber die fahren ja auch rückwärts und auf dem Kopf stehend


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. September 2022)

aka schrieb:


> Danke fuer eure Tipps, die zwei Gurte waeren Prima, aber mein Sohn (11 Jahre) ist zu gross fuer diese :-(
> Hab den Pezl Falcon Acent gefunden, der hat seitlich und hinten einen voll belastbaren Einhaengepunkt, kostet aber ganz schoen viel .... ich such mal weiter.


Hallo,
fürs Voltigieren, also im Reitsport gibt es so Gurte. I


----------



## stummerwinter (5. November 2022)

Da es hier ja auch den ein oder anderen Kletternden gibt, Petition gegen ganzjährige Sperrung der Badener Wand am Battert:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (5. November 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch dem kletternden Volk wirklich alles zutrauen, nicht jedem Kletterer aber vielen. man denke nur mal an den "Pfälzer Hakenkrieg zurück, da waren Mordversuche an der Tagesordnung.
> Haken an kritischen Stellen ansägen, die man aber beim klippen nicht sieht oder versuchen den Vorsteiger herunterzuziehen usw.....,da fehlen mir die Worte. Ganz tolle Kletter-Kameraden!!!!
> Bei der Tour im Donautal, die ich erschlossen habe wurden die Haken auch angesägt oder abgesägt!


waren dass nicht Klettergegner? Aus anderen Klettergebieten weis ich dass Klettergegner tatsächlich Haken angesägt hatten.


----------



## Yeti666 (5. November 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> waren dass nicht Klettergegner? Aus anderen Klettergebieten weis ich dass Klettergegner tatsächlich Haken angesägt hatten.


Es waren Kletterer, die Traditionalisten, die ihre alten Werte verteidigt haben.
Bei unserem Klettergebiet wurden die Haken von Pseudo-Naturschützern angesägt.
Im Donautal wurden die Haken in einer von mir erstbegangenen Tour von offizieller Seite abgesägt.


----------



## Black-Under (5. November 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Es waren Kletterer, die Traditionalisten, die ihre alten Werte verteidigt haben.
> Bei unserem Klettergebiet wurden die Haken von Pseudo-Naturschützern angesägt.
> Im Donautal wurden die Haken in einer von mir erstbegangenen Tour von offizieller Seite abgesägt.


hier im 7G sind die untersten Haken auch abgesägt worden.


----------



## Aragonion (29. November 2022)

Ob Man mit 40 noch Ninja Worrior rocken kann ?


----------



## Yeti666 (Dienstag um 09:52)

Einfach brutal gut!


----------



## mzonq (Dienstag um 17:44)

WOW, das sieht bei ihr total entspannt aus, verrückt!!
NICE!


----------

